# donne over 40



## Old oscar (25 Marzo 2009)

la donna a quarant’anni inizia a sentirsi un po’ così così. 
Si, certo, è ancora piacente, ma non così come lo era quando ne aveva 20.
Alcune provano a mascherare la cosa “ cercando “ di vestirsi da 20enni pur avendone 40 ( o 50 ).
Le puoi vedere, sotto i portici delle città, con la pelle in mezzo al seno che inizia a far grinze, ma che, in ogni caso, vogliono mostrare ugualmente.
Le puoi vedere, con i loro jeans a vita bassa, con la pancetta che deborda sui fianchi,
le puoi sentire che dicono “ io non me li sento per nulla i 40, e poi, non sono più i 40 di una volta, adesso è diverso “
E intanto si spalmano di creme antirughe etc. etc.

eh si, a 20 anni è più facile avere “ complimenti “ a 40 ( o 50 ) la cosa cambia un pochino. Bisogna mettersi un po’ in mostra, anche a costo di essere ridicole.

La sicurezza di avere il comando sulle situazioni con l’altro sesso inizia a scemare ( molte non se ne accorgono, molte mentono a se stesse ) e così, si ritrovano a guardarsi intorno, cercando qualcuno che le faccia ancora sentire donne, che le consideri. 
E così facendo, molte cadono in trappole d’amore che le fanno soffrire
Altre, non ottenendo considerazione, si arrabbiano, si arrovellano in mille ipotesi, arrivando addirittura a pensare “ beh, se non mi vogliono, non mi meritato ).

Altre, per fortuna, trovano chi si “ occupa “ di loro, e così le vedi rifiorire, ridiventano bambine felici. 

eh si, succede anche questo.

le donne sono quello che più si avvicina al Paradiso su questa terra.
Godiamone, finchè possiamo.


----------



## Old irresponsabile (25 Marzo 2009)

ossignur, oscar: subito dopo pranzo con la parmigggiana sullo stomaco che fà a pugni col fegato, sono concetti complessi da erudire.

tendenzialmente hai ragione, ma non facciamo di tutta l'erba un fascio.


----------



## brugola (25 Marzo 2009)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> *tendenzialmente hai ragione,* ma non facciamo di tutta l'erba un fascio.


----------



## Iris (25 Marzo 2009)

E' un 'istigazione al suicidio Oscar? 

	
	
		
		
	


	









Se è così, la butto giù dura e comincio a descrivere certi simpatici "ragazzi" sugli anta che credono di essere appena usciti dall'adolescenza, nonostante la calvizie, la pancetta e frequentazioni di centri benessere degni di Milly Carlucci.


----------



## Minerva (25 Marzo 2009)

sai , brugola
che il tuo post sui parcheggi non era niente male?


----------



## Iris (25 Marzo 2009)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> ossignur, oscar: subito dopo pranzo con la parmigggiana sullo stomaco che fà a pugni col fegato, sono concetti complessi da erudire.
> 
> tendenzialmente hai ragione, ma non facciamo di tutta l'erba un fascio.


Ho il sospetto che l'erba abbia fatto un'altra fine


----------



## Old irresponsabile (25 Marzo 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


>


amor mio, l'ho detto che ho la parmigggggggiana sullo stomaco!!!!


----------



## Old irresponsabile (25 Marzo 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> Ho il sospetto che l'erba abbia fatto un'altra fine


siiiiii!!!  nel senso che è finita, purtroppo!!!


----------



## Iris (25 Marzo 2009)

Cambiate pusher.


----------



## soleluna80 (25 Marzo 2009)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> amor mio, l'ho detto che ho la parmigggggggiana sullo stomaco!!!!


e poi dite a me...io ho mangiato un misero panino con mortazza e mayo


----------



## soleluna80 (25 Marzo 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> la donna a quarant’anni inizia a sentirsi un po’ così così.
> Si, certo, è ancora piacente, ma non così come lo era quando ne aveva 20.
> Alcune provano a mascherare la cosa “ cercando “ di vestirsi da 20enni pur avendone 40 ( o 50 ).
> Le puoi vedere, sotto i portici delle città, con la pelle in mezzo al seno che inizia a far grinze, ma che, in ogni caso, vogliono mostrare ugualmente.
> ...


Come al solito non bisogna fare di tutta l'erba un fascio. Ci sono 40enni che, come dici tu, sembrano voler dimostrare al mondo ma in primo luogo a sè stesse che il tempo le abbia graziate che possono comportarsi e vestirsi esattamente come una 20enne  ed in tal modo si rendono ridicole.
Ci sono, invece, 40enni che sono consapevoli della loro età, di ciò che sono e di ciò che valgono e queste sono interessanti e belle, proprio perchè non mascherate


----------



## ranatan (25 Marzo 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> e poi dite a me...io ho mangiato un misero panino con mortazza e mayo


Io invece, adesso che  non ho praticamente più nausee, sto ricominciando a mangiare.
Per la prima volta oggi mi sono sbafata due pasticcini con la crema e due ovette di cioccolato ricoperte di glassa.
Per ora tutto bene...


----------



## soleluna80 (25 Marzo 2009)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Io invece, adesso che non ho praticamente più nausee, sto ricominciando a mangiare.
> Per la prima volta oggi mi sono sbafata due pasticcini con la crema e due ovette di cioccolato ricoperte di glassa.
> Per ora tutto bene...


 
finalmente!


----------



## ranatan (25 Marzo 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> Come al solito non bisogna fare di tutta l'erba un fascio. Ci sono 40enni che, come dici tu, sembrano voler dimostrare al mondo ma in primo luogo a sè stesse che il tempo le abbia graziate che possono comportarsi e vestirsi esattamente come una 20enne ed in tal modo si rendono ridicole.
> Ci sono, invece, 40enni che sono consapevoli della loro età, di ciò che sono e di ciò che valgono e queste sono interessanti e belle, proprio perchè non mascherate


Ma infatti. Ci sono anche donne a cui frega pochino di piacere agli uomini per strada perchè magari hanno realizzazioni ben più grandi altrove!
Comunque...come canta la Mannoia:
"E dalle macchine per noi 
i complimenti dei playboy 
ma non li sentiamo più 
se c'è chi non ce li fa più"


----------



## Minerva (25 Marzo 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> Come al solito non bisogna fare di tutta l'erba un fascio. Ci sono 40enni che, come dici tu, sembrano voler dimostrare al mondo ma in primo luogo a sè stesse che il tempo le abbia graziate che possono comportarsi e vestirsi esattamente come una 20enne ed in tal modo si rendono ridicole.
> Ci sono, invece, 40enni che sono consapevoli della loro età, di ciò che sono e di ciò che valgono e queste sono interessanti e belle, proprio perchè non mascherate


 poi sai, soletta ...potremo dirlo solo quando avremo raggiunto la veneranda età dei quaranta.immagino che i panni di una carampana siano davvero scomodi.poverelle


----------



## Iris (25 Marzo 2009)

Comunque sono lodevoli quelle quarantenni, che sebbene abbiano un piede nella fossa, riescono ancora trascinarsi in Jeans attillati sotto i portici.


----------



## soleluna80 (25 Marzo 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> poi sai, soletta ...potremo dirlo solo quando avremo raggiunto la veneranda età dei quaranta.immagino che i panni di una carampana siano davvero scomodi.poverelle


beh, sicuramente. però mi è capitato di vedere donne, appunto 40enni, che erano veramente ridicole ero in imbarazzo io x loro...iper truccate, mini appena uscite dalla disco starnazzanti come galline. X carità, non dico che una donna di 40 anni non si debba tenere o non si debba divertire ma, come x le ragazze, sarebbe bene non perdere di vista certi aspetti. cmq a 40 anni non si è carampane


----------



## soleluna80 (25 Marzo 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> Comunque sono lodevoli quelle quarantenni, che sebbene abbiano un piede nella fossa, riescono ancora trascinarsi in Jeans attillati sotto i portici.


----------



## Old irresponsabile (25 Marzo 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> beh, sicuramente. però mi è capitato di vedere donne, appunto 40enni, che erano veramente ridicole ero in imbarazzo io x loro...iper truccate, mini appena uscite dalla disco starnazzanti come galline. X carità, non dico che una donna di 40 anni non si debba tenere o non si debba divertire ma, come x le ragazze, sarebbe bene non perdere di vista certi aspetti. cmq a 40 anni non si è carampane


a mio modesto parere, una donna fra i 35 ed i 40 anni esprime il massimo della propria femminilità, una sensualità matura e non vetusta.

Certo bisogna anche saperci fare e saperi mantenere....


----------



## soleluna80 (25 Marzo 2009)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> a mio modesto parere, una donna fra i 35 ed i 40 anni esprime il massimo della propria femminilità, una sensualità matura e non vetusta.
> 
> Certo bisogna anche saperci fare e saperi mantenere....


 
concordo, quello che volevo dire è che alcune non se ne accorgono e calcano la mano....e come x quasi tutto il troppo stroppia


----------



## ranatan (25 Marzo 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> Comunque sono lodevoli quelle quarantenni, che sebbene abbiano un piede nella fossa, riescono ancora trascinarsi in Jeans attillati sotto i portici.


Già. Da ammirare anche quelle che con 30 gradi all'ombra hanno l'ardire di indossare magliette un pò scollate al posto dei dolcevita!


----------



## Iris (25 Marzo 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> beh, sicuramente. però mi è capitato di vedere donne, appunto 40enni, che erano veramente ridicole ero in imbarazzo io x loro...iper truccate, mini appena uscite dalla disco starnazzanti come galline. X carità, non dico che una donna di 40 anni non si debba tenere o non si debba divertire ma, come x le ragazze, sarebbe bene non perdere di vista certi aspetti. cmq a 40 anni non si è carampane


Se una starnazza è ridicola pure a 20.


----------



## Old irresponsabile (25 Marzo 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> concordo, quello che volevo dire è che alcune non se ne accorgono e calcano la mano....e come x quasi tutto *il troppo stroppia*


----------



## soleluna80 (25 Marzo 2009)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Già. Da ammirare anche quelle che con 30 gradi all'ombra hanno l'adire di indossare magliette un pò scollate al posto dei dolcevita!


 
tu ti stai dando alla pazza gioia perchè ti 6 scoperta un giorno con l'altro tettona!!!!


----------



## soleluna80 (25 Marzo 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> Se una starnazza è ridicola pure a 20.


concordo


----------



## Iris (25 Marzo 2009)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Già. Da ammirare anche quelle che con 30 gradi all'ombra hanno l'ardire di indossare magliette un pò scollate al posto dei dolcevita!


E si ostinano a mettere il bikini. Poveracce!!!!


----------



## ranatan (25 Marzo 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> tu ti stai dando alla pazza gioia perchè ti 6 scoperta un giorno con l'altro tettona!!!!


Esatto! Per me in questo periodo solo scollature vertiginose


----------



## soleluna80 (25 Marzo 2009)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Esatto! Per me in questo periodo solo scollature vertiginose


----------



## ranatan (25 Marzo 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> E si ostinano a mettere il bikini. Poveracce!!!!


 





Madonnina...quelle poi..le peggiori.
Costume della nonna, altro che due pezzi!
Anzi, vestite in spiaggia. Tanto l'abbronzatura a che serve? A far venire ancora più rughe!


----------



## Iris (25 Marzo 2009)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> a mio modesto parere, una donna fra i 35 ed i 40 anni esprime il massimo della propria femminilità, una sensualità matura e non vetusta.
> 
> Certo bisogna anche saperci fare e saperi mantenere....


A 35 anni sarebbe bene affondare la faccia nel barattolo dell'ultra lift di Garnier. E salvare il salvabile.


----------



## soleluna80 (25 Marzo 2009)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Madonnina...quelle poi..le peggiori.
> Costume della nonna, altro che due pezzi!
> Anzi, vestite in spiaggia. Tanto l'abbronzatura a che serve? A far venire ancora più rughe!


 
+ burqua x tutte


----------



## Minerva (25 Marzo 2009)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Madonnina...quelle poi..le peggiori.
> Costume della nonna, altro che due pezzi!
> Anzi, vestite in spiaggia. Tanto l'abbronzatura a che serve? A far venire ancora più rughe!


ouuu ma non state esagerando? 40 non 70...caspita 
mi pare che ci si possa permettere , eccome un bel due pezzi



ops....dicevo per le altre...ovvio


----------



## Iris (25 Marzo 2009)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Madonnina...quelle poi..le peggiori.
> Costume della nonna, altro che due pezzi!
> Anzi, vestite in spiaggia. Tanto l'abbronzatura a che serve? A far venire ancora più rughe!


 Vabbè, tanto ormai chi le guarda più nude!!! Ruga più ruga meno...almeno muoiono abbronzate.


----------



## Iris (25 Marzo 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> ouuu ma non state esagerando? 40 non 70...caspita
> mi pare che ci si possa permettere , eccome un bel due pezzi


Svergognata. Sei pure madre.


----------



## ranatan (25 Marzo 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> ouuu ma non state esagerando? 40 non 70...caspita
> mi pare che ci si possa permettere , eccome un bel due pezzi


Stiamo scherzando...o almeno io


----------



## Minerva (25 Marzo 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> Svergognata. Sei pure madre.


 nooo ma non parlavo per me


----------



## Verena67 (25 Marzo 2009)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Io invece, *adesso che non ho praticamente più nausee*, sto ricominciando a mangiare.
> Per la prima volta oggi mi sono sbafata due pasticcini con la crema e due ovette di cioccolato ricoperte di glassa.
> Per ora tutto bene...


 
ma...ASPETTI UN BIMBO?!? NON LO SAPEVO!!!!


----------



## Verena67 (25 Marzo 2009)

Io ci ho gli occhi smeraldini, campo con quelli.


----------



## Iris (25 Marzo 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> ma...ASPETTI UN BIMBO?!? NON LO SAPEVO!!!!


Alla sua età? Ma è un miracolo. Che Dio la benedica


----------



## ranatan (25 Marzo 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Io ci ho gli occhi smeraldini, campo con quelli.


Ma avrai le palpebre cascanti!!


----------



## Iris (25 Marzo 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Io ci ho gli occhi smeraldini, campo con quelli.


Ma le palpebre cadenti


----------



## ranatan (25 Marzo 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> ma...ASPETTI UN BIMBO?!? NON LO SAPEVO!!!!


Si si.
Sto per finire il quarto mese


----------



## Iris (25 Marzo 2009)

Non mi copiare vecchia  ranocchia!!!


----------



## ranatan (25 Marzo 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> Ma le palpebre cadenti


 L'ho detto prima io!


----------



## Minerva (25 Marzo 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> Ma le palpebre cadenti


miiii con questi occhi smeraldini....ce li piazza in ogni dove...



ehm..dicevamo vere?


----------



## Iris (25 Marzo 2009)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Si si.
> Sto per finire il quarto mese


 
AUGURI!!!!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Attenta però...alla tua età...


----------



## ranatan (25 Marzo 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> Alla sua età? Ma è un miracolo. Che Dio la benedica


Veramente! Miracoloooooooo


----------



## soleluna80 (25 Marzo 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Io ci ho gli occhi smeraldini, campo con quelli.


----------



## brugola (25 Marzo 2009)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Veramente! Miracoloooooooo


che fenomeno che sei.
gravida in menopausa


----------



## Iris (25 Marzo 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> miiii con questi occhi smeraldini....ce li piazza in ogni dove...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


E già sono le over 40 con l'occhio smeraldino che poi usano il sesso come gingillo, di cui sopra.


----------



## Minerva (25 Marzo 2009)

comunque tanta era la coda dipaglia da non cogliere l'ironia....



come mi sto riducendo.povera vecchina rincoglionita sob


----------



## ranatan (25 Marzo 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> AUGURI!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A parte gli scherzi...in ospedale le over trentenni che devono partorire vengono definite "Primipare attempate"...io sarò una "secondipara super attempata"


----------



## Iris (25 Marzo 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> che fenomeno che sei.
> gravida in menopausa


Smetti però di fumarti sta robaccia


----------



## brugola (25 Marzo 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> Smetti però di fumarti sta robaccia


voglio dire, se la goda che poi torta di riso finita


----------



## ranatan (25 Marzo 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> voglio dire, se la goda che poi torta di riso finita


Ah si. Sto sparando le mie ultime cartucce.
Ma sarebbe finita comunque...due figli sono tanti...tre per la mia sanità sarebbero troppi, non ho il fisico!


----------



## Iris (25 Marzo 2009)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Ah si. Sto sparando le mie ultime cartucce.
> Ma sarebbe finita comunque...due figli sono tanti...tre per la mia sanità sarebbero troppi, non ho il fisico!


La medicina fa miracoli


----------



## soleluna80 (25 Marzo 2009)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Ah si. Sto sparando le mie ultime cartucce.
> Ma sarebbe finita comunque...due figli sono tanti...tre per la mia sanità sarebbero troppi, non ho il fisico!


 
quando sarò incinta pretenderò la papaya fesca a novembre


----------



## Iris (25 Marzo 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> quando sarò incinta pretenderò la papaya fesca a novembre


----------



## Old irresponsabile (25 Marzo 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> quando sarò incinta pretenderò la papaya fesca a novembre


o le fragole a dicembre....


----------



## soleluna80 (25 Marzo 2009)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> o le fragole a dicembre....


 
ovvio e nel cuore della notte ovviamente! non avrò pietà


----------



## Old irresponsabile (25 Marzo 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> ovvio e nel cuore della notte ovviamente! non avrò pietà


tutte uguali...


----------



## ranatan (25 Marzo 2009)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> tutte uguali...


 Uè, ma che volete? Il grosso del "lavoro" lo dobbiamo fare noi...almeno che vi rendiate utili!


----------



## soleluna80 (25 Marzo 2009)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> tutte uguali...


scherzi 9 mesi in una vita sono niente....bisogna approfittarne!!!!


----------



## Bruja (25 Marzo 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> la donna a quarant’anni inizia a sentirsi un po’ così così.
> Si, certo, è ancora piacente, ma non così come lo era quando ne aveva 20.
> Alcune provano a mascherare la cosa “ cercando “ di vestirsi da 20enni pur avendone 40 ( o 50 ).
> Le puoi vedere, sotto i portici delle città, con la pelle in mezzo al seno che inizia a far grinze, ma che, in ogni caso, vogliono mostrare ugualmente.
> ...


Ti stai pericolosamente avvicinando a considerare la "geriatria femminile"... comunque se credi che a 20 anni non si prendano inserimenti nell'osso sacro in nome dell'amore... sei una bell'anima!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Old irresponsabile (25 Marzo 2009)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Uè, ma che volete? Il grosso del "lavoro" lo dobbiamo fare noi...almeno che vi rendiate utili!


ma noi maschi, in quanto tali, siamo già utili per definizione. Oserei dire indispensabili.

Vabbè, quante ne vuoi di fragole?

scherzi a parte, per ridurre l'iperemesi basta mezzo bicchiere di cocacola.

funziona, garantito.


----------



## lale75 (25 Marzo 2009)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> a mio modesto parere,* una donna fra i 35 ed i 40 anni esprime il massimo della propria femminilità, una sensualità matura* e non vetusta.
> 
> Certo bisogna anche saperci fare e saperi mantenere....


 









  Bravo diglielo a 'sto screanzato dell'Oscar!


----------



## Miciolidia (25 Marzo 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> la donna a quarant’anni inizia a sentirsi un po’ così così.
> Si, certo, è ancora piacente, ma non così come lo era quando ne aveva 20.
> Alcune provano a mascherare la cosa “ cercando “ di vestirsi da 20enni pur avendone 40 ( o 50 ).
> Le puoi vedere, sotto i portici delle città, con la pelle in mezzo al seno che inizia a far grinze, ma che, in ogni caso, vogliono mostrare ugualmente.
> ...


Passa dalla redazione di alberoni, capace che te lo pubblichino.


----------



## Old irresponsabile (25 Marzo 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Bravo diglielo a 'sto screanzato dell'Oscar!


grazie grazie.

Lale, tu a femminilità e sensualità come sei messa?


----------



## Nobody (25 Marzo 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Passa dalla redazione di alberoni, capace che te lo pubblichino.


 Per Alberoni lo scritto è troppo innovativo...


----------



## ranatan (25 Marzo 2009)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> ma noi maschi, in quanto tali, siamo già utili per definizione. Oserei dire indispensabili.
> 
> Vabbè, quante ne vuoi di fragole?
> 
> ...


Guarda, le avevo provate tutte. Altro che mezzo bicchiere di coca cola.
Tutte te lo giuro ma non c'era verso. L'unica cosa che mi dava un sollievo momentaneo era (ed è) lo Zenzero.
Ma è una disturbo dovuto all'elevata produzione di estrogeni e mediamente passa alla fine dei 3 mesi.
L'unica cosa positiva è che ho messo su solo mezzo kg 
Per quel che riguarda l'indispensabilità dell'uomo , confermo che senza mio marito sarei stata molto peggio. E' stato un vero angelo del focolare


----------



## Miciolidia (25 Marzo 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> Comunque sono lodevoli quelle quarantenni, che sebbene abbiano un piede nella fossa, riescono ancora trascinarsi in Jeans attillati sotto i portici.



a me fanno tenerezza....


----------



## Miciolidia (25 Marzo 2009)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> tutte uguali...


a guardarti mi è venuta una voglia di un bianco frizzantoso.


----------



## Nobody (25 Marzo 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> a guardarti mi è venuta una voglia di un bianco frizzantoso.


 Anche a me Ire fa venir voglia di bere...


----------



## Old irresponsabile (25 Marzo 2009)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Guarda, le avevo provate tutte. Altro che mezzo bicchiere di coca cola.
> Tutte te lo giuro ma non c'era verso. L'unica cosa che mi dava un sollievo momentaneo era (ed è) lo Zenzero.
> Ma è una disturbo dovuto all'elevata produzione di estrogeni e mediamente passa alla fine dei 3 mesi.
> L'unica cosa positiva è che ho messo su solo mezzo kg
> Per quel che riguarda l'indispensabilità dell'uomo , confermo che senza mio marito sarei stata molto peggio. E' stato un vero angelo del focolare


 
azz.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





con mia moglie funzionava ed anche lei è stata malissimo, con la prima gravidanza è stata più volte sul filo del ricovero perchè calava di peso.

vabbè, adesso entri nel quarto, ora puoi sollazzarti a tavola!!


----------



## ranatan (25 Marzo 2009)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> azz....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lo sto finendo il quarto e in effetti sto molto ma molto meglio!
p.s. anche a me a guardare il tuo avatar mi viene una gran voglia di spumante


----------



## Old irresponsabile (25 Marzo 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Anche a me Ire fa venir voglia di bere...


vabbè, non è il massimo ma meglio che voglia di vomitare!

OOOOOps! scusa Ranatan!


----------



## Old irresponsabile (25 Marzo 2009)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Lo sto finendo il quarto e in effetti sto molto ma molto meglio!
> p.s. anche a me a guardare il tuo avatar mi viene una gran voglia di spumante


 
offro io....


----------



## Old Alexantro (25 Marzo 2009)

mi state dicendo che le 40enni che venivano con me lo facevano x disperazione?


----------



## Nobody (25 Marzo 2009)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> *vabbè, non è il massimo* ma meglio che voglia di vomitare!
> 
> OOOOOps! scusa Ranatan!


 Ma è un'attività di tutto rispetto, e molto godereccia... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  Sempre nei giusti limiti, come ogni cosa


----------



## Grande82 (25 Marzo 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> mi state dicendo che le 40enni che venivano con me lo facevano x disperazione?


 CI ARRIVI ORA?!?!!?


----------



## Old irresponsabile (25 Marzo 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ma è un'attività di tutto rispetto, e molto godereccia...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


limiti?  cosa sono? si bevono?  

	
	
		
		
	


	





cin cin!


----------



## brugola (25 Marzo 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> mi state dicendo che le 40enni che venivano con me lo facevano x disperazione?












   ma no, loro venivano per il tuo indiscusso fascino


----------



## Old Alexantro (25 Marzo 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> CI ARRIVI ORA?!?!!?


 no
in effetti in certi periodi ero disperato pure io
ci si compensava a vicenza
anzi a vicenda


----------



## Old Alexantro (25 Marzo 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> ma no, loro venivano per il tuo indiscusso fascino


 urca
mi lusinghi


----------



## Nobody (25 Marzo 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> CI ARRIVI ORA?!?!!?


 Che bastarda  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Comunque le quarantenni hanno un fascino che spesso le ventenni si sognano...


----------



## Old Alexantro (25 Marzo 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Che bastarda
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 assolutamente vero


----------



## Nobody (25 Marzo 2009)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> limiti? cosa sono? si bevono?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Eh ci sono ci sono... sennò con la bottiglia non si va lontano


----------



## Bruja (25 Marzo 2009)

*Alexantro*



Alexantro ha detto:


> assolutamente vero


E comunque dopo i 40, se non si é delle povere Barbies... si diventa selettive e non é proprio vero che ci si accontenta...accontentarsi verte al carattere non all'età!
Bruja


----------



## Grande82 (25 Marzo 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Che bastarda
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Non ne dubito!!!
Il mio fascino da quasi trentenne è assolutamente superiore (senza ombra di dubbio) a quello dei 17-20-23 anni!! E spero che a 40 sia ancora meglio!!! 
D'altronde ci sono persone che con l'età migliorano e altre che peggiorano!!!


----------



## Nobody (25 Marzo 2009)

Bruja ha detto:


> E comunque dopo i 40, se non si é delle povere Barbies... si diventa selettive e non é proprio vero che ci si accontenta...*accontentarsi verte al carattere non all'età!*
> Bruja


----------



## brugola (25 Marzo 2009)

Bruja ha detto:


> E comunque dopo i 40, se non si é delle povere Barbies... *si diventa selettive e non é proprio vero che ci si accontenta...*accontentarsi verte al carattere non all'età!
> Bruja


 
verissimo


----------



## Grande82 (25 Marzo 2009)

Bruja ha detto:


> E comunque dopo i 40, se non si é delle povere Barbies... si diventa selettive e non é proprio vero che ci si accontenta...accontentarsi verte al carattere non all'età!
> Bruja


 Ma se ce ne sono di barbies quarantenni!!!


----------



## Miciolidia (25 Marzo 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Anche a me Ire fa venir voglia di bere...


----------



## Old Alexantro (25 Marzo 2009)

in effetti mi sto accorgendo che man mano che mi avvicino ai 30 sto somigliando sempre di piu a george clooney


----------



## ranatan (25 Marzo 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> assolutamente vero


E' assolutamente vero.
Però io, onestamente, se potessi fisicamente tornare indietro di 7-8 anni non nego che lo farei volentieri.
Non di testa però.


----------



## lale75 (25 Marzo 2009)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> grazie grazie.
> 
> Lale, tu a femminilità e sensualità come sei messa?


 
Meglio adesso che dieci anni fa, grazie. E tu? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




A parte gli scherzi secondo me una ragazzina difficilmente può essere femminile, al massimo sarà provocante.


----------



## Miciolidia (25 Marzo 2009)

Bruja ha detto:


> E comunque dopo i 40, se non si é delle povere Barbies... si diventa selettive e non é proprio vero che ci si accontenta...accontentarsi verte al carattere non all'età!
> Bruja




ode alla Crotala


----------



## Miciolidia (25 Marzo 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> in effetti mi sto accorgendo che man mano che mi avvicino ai 30 sto somigliando sempre di piu a george clooney


preciso.


----------



## Old irresponsabile (25 Marzo 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Meglio adesso che dieci anni fa, grazie. *E tu?*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
ai massimi livelli. me ne accorgo da come mi posano gli occhi addosso le signore.


----------



## Old Alexantro (25 Marzo 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Meglio adesso che dieci anni fa, grazie. E tu?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 aggiungi pure un p'o' zoccoletta
oggi si vedono in giro certe ragazzine che sembrano uscite dalla scuderia di Schicchi


----------



## Nobody (25 Marzo 2009)

*prosit...*



Miciolidia ha detto:


>


----------



## Miciolidia (25 Marzo 2009)

*irri*

LA 1  

	
	
		
		
	


	






 LA2 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   neeye:

 LA3  

	
	
		
		
	


	






LA 4 

	
	
		
		
	


	





irresponsabile ha detto:


> ai massimi livelli. me ne accorgo da come mi posano gli occhi addosso le signore.


scegli l'opzione_ sguardo su Irri_

poi faremo le varie considerazioni


----------



## Miciolidia (25 Marzo 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


>


wow...cin cin davvero...


----------



## Nobody (25 Marzo 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> aggiungi pure un p'o' zoccoletta
> *oggi si vedono in giro certe ragazzine che sembrano uscite dalla scuderia di Schicchi*


 non che mi sarebbe dispiaciuto, vent'anni fa...


----------



## Iris (25 Marzo 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> non che mi sarebbe dispiaciuto, vent'anni fa...


Certo. mò ti devi accontentare di una over 40.


----------



## Old Alexantro (25 Marzo 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> non che mi sarebbe dispiaciuto, vent'anni fa...


 guarda che volendo sei ancora in tempo


----------



## Nobody (25 Marzo 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> Certo. mò ti devi accontentare di una over 40.
















Ma tanto ho sempre preferito le coetanee... od anche, con qualche anno in più di me.


----------



## Nobody (25 Marzo 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> guarda che volendo sei ancora in tempo


 Chissà... magari fra qualche anno... arrivo ai 50, e comincio a dar la caccia alle ninfe ventenni come un vecchio satiro


----------



## Iris (25 Marzo 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ma tanto ho sempre preferito le coetanee... od anche, con qualche anno in più di me.


Almeno non rimangono incinte....
Quando entro in menopausa...vi faccio vedere io!!!


----------



## Minerva (25 Marzo 2009)

ma io sono sempre stata selettiva


----------



## Verena67 (25 Marzo 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> Ma le palpebre cadenti


 
sgrunf invidiosa!


----------



## lale75 (25 Marzo 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> aggiungi pure un p'o' zoccoletta
> oggi si vedono in giro certe ragazzine che sembrano uscite dalla scuderia di Schicchi


 
Il rpoblema è proprio quello: che a vent'anni e meno pensi che  sia sexy mostrare più centimetri di pelle possibili e a 35-40 e oltre capisci che gli uomini meno vedono e più si immaginano...e quindi vogliono vedere se hanno immaginato giusto 

	
	
		
		
	


	




E poi ti rendi conto che uno sguardo può sedurre più di un culo


----------



## Verena67 (25 Marzo 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> miiii con questi occhi smeraldini....ce li piazza in ogni dove...
> 
> 
> 
> ehm..dicevamo vere?


 
eehhehe lo so


----------



## Miciolidia (25 Marzo 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma io sono sempre stata selettiva









anche io tzè...


----------



## Nobody (25 Marzo 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Il rpoblema è proprio quello: che a vent'anni e meno pensi che sia sexy mostrare più centimetri di pelle possibili e a 35-40 e oltre *capisci che gli uomini meno vedono e più si immaginano...e quindi vogliono vedere se hanno immaginato giusto*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 E' come nel poker... ti vien voglia di andare a vedere le carte dell'altro, e rischi la puntata ...


----------



## Miciolidia (25 Marzo 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Il rpoblema è proprio quello: che a vent'anni e meno pensi che  sia sexy mostrare più centimetri di pelle possibili e a 35-40 e oltre capisci che gli uomini meno vedono e più si immaginano...e quindi vogliono vedere se hanno immaginato giusto
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lale, pero' è anche vero che dip*o*nde da chi ti osserva...


----------



## lale75 (25 Marzo 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> lale, pero' è anche vero che dip*o*nde da chi ti osserva...


 
In che senso?


----------



## Miciolidia (25 Marzo 2009)

*ot*

miii una compagna di mio figlio 14 anni, ha già avuto rapporti completi.


----------



## Miciolidia (25 Marzo 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> In che senso?


nel senso che ci sono uomii ( uomini si fa per dire )che vengono diciamo coinvolti piu che altro da un culo o da due o tre tette...

altro che sguardi...


----------



## lale75 (25 Marzo 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> miii una compagna di mio figlio 14 anni, ha già avuto rapporti completi.


 
Fosse figlia mia finirebbe in convento fino ai 18 anni, minimo


----------



## soleluna80 (25 Marzo 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Fosse figlia mia finirebbe in convento fino ai 18 anni, minimo


----------



## lale75 (25 Marzo 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> nel senso che ci sono uomii ( uomini si fa per dire )che vengono diciamo coinvolti piu che altro da un culo o da due o tre tette...
> 
> altro che sguardi...


 
Appunto, io parlo degli uomini che valga la pena sedurre, di uomini sopra i 30 anni che non vadano a caccia di Lolite. E' chiaro che un culo o un paio di tette li guarderanno sempre ma la seduzione è altro...


----------



## lale75 (25 Marzo 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


>


 
Se tua figlia a 14 anni fa sesso significa che ti sono sfuggiti alcuni importanti passaggi della sua educazione. Se invece l'hai controllata bene e lei te l'ha fatta sotto il naso va in convento o in collegio (meglio il collegio, ok?)


----------



## soleluna80 (25 Marzo 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Se tua figlia a 14 anni fa sesso significa che ti sono sfuggiti alcuni importanti passaggi della sua educazione. Se invece l'hai controllata bene e lei te l'ha fatta sotto il naso va in convento o in collegio (meglio il collegio, ok?)


 
non mi posso esprimere, non avendo ancora figli è una questione su cui non ha ancora riflettuto. Concordo sul fatto che 14 anni siano troppo pochi


----------



## lale75 (25 Marzo 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> non mi posso esprimere, non avendo ancora figli è una questione su cui non ha ancora riflettuto. Concordo sul fatto che 14 anni siano troppo pochi


 
16 anni sono troppo pochi, 14 anni sono l'evidente prova del fatto che finchè tua figlia cresceva tu stavi facendo altro...Micia una domanda: mamma-amica?


----------



## Grande82 (25 Marzo 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> 16 anni sono troppo pochi, 14 anni sono l'evidente prova del fatto che finchè tua figlia cresceva tu stavi facendo altro...Micia una domanda: mamma-amica?


 bè, ora non giudicherei così su due piedi un genitore.... a volte le cose non dipendono dall'educazione, ma da un contesto, una situazione particolare (figlia innamortissima di stronzo 25enne che vuol solo portarla a letto, così, per dire), amiche sceme ma sceme sul serio.... 
Insomma, troppe variabili. Certo che io a 14anni ero una bambina e a 16 una ragazzina. A 17 ho detto 'no' perchè pensavo fosse per me troppo presto, a 18 l'ho chiesto io al tipo con cui stavo, perchè era la persona e il momento giusto PER ME. Però non pretendo valga per tutte...


----------



## lale75 (25 Marzo 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> bè, ora non giudicherei così su due piedi un genitore.... a volte le cose non dipendono dall'educazione, ma da un contesto, una situazione particolare (figlia innamortissima di stronzo 25enne che vuol solo portarla a letto, così, per dire), amiche sceme ma sceme sul serio....
> Insomma, troppe variabili. Certo che io a 14anni ero una bambina e a 16 una ragazzina. A 17 ho detto 'no' perchè pensavo fosse per me troppo presto, a 18 l'ho chiesto io al tipo con cui stavo, perchè era la persona e il momento giusto PER ME. Però non pretendo valga per tutte...


 

Senti Grande, siamo state ragazzine tutte ed anche io avevo compagne di classe che a 14 facevano sesso: erano le zoccole. Lo erano allora e lo sono adesso. Per me una che a 14 anni faceva sesso era ed è una ******* e devi solo capire che tipo di persona vuoi essere. Io non volevo essere una *******.
A 15 anni ho avuto una storia con uno di 19 e ho detto "no grazie" ero innamoratissima e lui era uno stronzo e sono stata considerata una sfigata perchè ero l'unica che non gliela dava. Eppure è stato no grazie lo stesso...


----------



## lale75 (25 Marzo 2009)

E vorrei anche aggiungere che nessuna delle 14enni che conoscevo che zompava lo faceva con l'uomo della vita: era solo per essere più ganze delle altre, lo facevano con tutti quelli che gliela chiedevano, se ne vantavano e guardavano le altre (quelle tipo me) come delle sfigate.


----------



## Old oscar (25 Marzo 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> E' un 'istigazione al suicidio Oscar?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ti senti forse toccata ?
non so, forse tu fai parte dell'eccezione ( ci sono sempre )

dai, descrivici i ragazzi sugli anta, non vedo l'ora di leggere ( dico sul serio ).


----------



## Old oscar (25 Marzo 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> Come al solito non bisogna fare di tutta l'erba un fascio. Ci sono 40enni che, come dici tu, sembrano voler dimostrare al mondo ma in primo luogo a sè stesse che il tempo le abbia graziate che possono comportarsi e vestirsi esattamente come una 20enne ed in tal modo si rendono ridicole.
> Ci sono, invece, 40enni che sono consapevoli della loro età, di ciò che sono e di ciò che valgono e queste sono interessanti e belle, proprio perchè non mascherate


sono completamente d'accordo con te. 

é che a volte queste " ragazze " 40 o 50 enni, non si accorgono di agghindarsi o comportarsi in detta maniera.


----------



## lale75 (25 Marzo 2009)

Oh cavolo, sono stata censurata!  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  Mi espelleranno dal forum???


----------



## Grande82 (25 Marzo 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> ti senti forse toccata ?
> non so, forse tu fai parte dell'eccezione ( ci sono sempre )
> 
> dai, descrivici i ragazzi sugli anta, non vedo l'ora di leggere ( dico sul serio ).


 oh, bè, potremmo partire dall'auto sportiva ('ma volevo solo levarmi lo sfizio della vita, sai...')
e continuare con l'ansia delle rughe.... 
e con la tinta ai capelli ('ma non per il colore, ce mi frega, solo perchè i primi bianchi vengono fuori così strani!! a strisce!!')
e i giubbottini di pelle ('era un affare')
le moto 
gli sguardi alle donne più giovani.... le amanti.....


----------



## Minerva (25 Marzo 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> anche io tzè...


 non ti permetto di rispondermi seduta nel water


----------



## Miciolidia (25 Marzo 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> non ti permetto di rispondermi seduta nel water



begaccia stordita, la mia risposta era alla provocazione di Oscar


----------



## Old oscar (25 Marzo 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Io ci ho gli occhi smeraldini, campo con quelli.


a volte un uomo si accontenta di poco, a volte...........poche volte.


----------



## brugola (25 Marzo 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> a volte un uomo si accontenta di poco, a volte...........poche volte.


ci sono donne che si accontentano ancora di meno...


----------



## Old oscar (25 Marzo 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Meglio adesso che dieci anni fa, grazie. E tu?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ad una donna femminile ti viene voglai di garle un bacio con una donna provocante vuoi farci l'amore.


----------



## Old oscar (25 Marzo 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> ci sono donne che si accontentano ancora di meno...


prubabilmente si, in un incontro fra simili.


----------



## brugola (25 Marzo 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> prubabilmente si, in un incontro fra simili.


oppure in un incontro con un uomo che pensi in un modo e che non ti dice il suo vero pensiero ?


----------



## lale75 (25 Marzo 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> ad una donna femminile ti viene voglai di garle un bacio con una donna provocante vuoi farci l'amore.


 

Non credo proprio


----------



## Old oscar (25 Marzo 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> 40 e oltre capisci che gli uomini meno vedono e più si immaginano...e quindi vogliono vedere se hanno immaginato giusto
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dici ?............... mah...

 cito un pezzo del post in apertura al 3d 

"si arrovellano in mille ipotesi ".


----------



## Grande82 (25 Marzo 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> ad una donna femminile ti viene voglai di garle un bacio con una donna provocante vuoi farci l'amore.


 mah, sei strano tu, allora!!
 a me hanno sempre detto, gli uomini, che una donna deve essere seducente e per esserlo deve essere femminile.
Quella provocante va bene per una botta in discoteca, al massimo...


----------



## Grande82 (25 Marzo 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> dici ?............... mah...
> 
> cito un pezzo del post in apertura al 3d
> 
> "si arrovellano in mille ipotesi ".


 quando ti autociti (con una frase, tra l'altro, che non c'entra nulla!) sei mitico


----------



## Old oscar (25 Marzo 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Appunto, io parlo degli uomini che valga la pena sedurre, di uomini sopra i 30 anni che non vadano a caccia di Lolite. E' chiaro che un culo o un paio di tette li guarderanno sempre ma la seduzione è altro...


 
anche qui vale la stessa cosa 

" si arrovellano in mille ipotesi "


----------



## Old oscar (25 Marzo 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Non credo proprio


tu forse no, ma tu non sei un uomo. credo.


----------



## Old irresponsabile (25 Marzo 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> LA 1
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LA 5


----------



## Minerva (25 Marzo 2009)

io oggi mi sento poco bene 

	
	
		
		
	


	




sono indisposta


----------



## Old irresponsabile (25 Marzo 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> mah, sei strano tu, allora!!
> a me hanno sempre detto, gli uomini, che una donna deve essere seducente e per esserlo deve essere femminile.
> Quella provocante va bene per una botta in discoteca, al massimo...


 
c'è botta e botta...


----------



## Old oscar (25 Marzo 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> oppure in un incontro con un uomo che pensi in un modo e che non ti dice il suo vero pensiero ?


certo, non ti dice se hai la pancetta e se hai un sederone, altrimenti non ti portarà mai a letto. 

ti farà convincere che a lui basta la bellezza dei i tuoi occhi, e forse, a poco a poco, te ne convincerai anche tu.


----------



## lale75 (25 Marzo 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> tu forse no, ma tu non sei un uomo. credo.


 
Giusto, ma mi riporto a quanto mi è sempre stato detto e mi pare che gli altri uomini del forum abbiano confermato che una donna femminile non si limiterebbero certo a baciarla per scoparsi, invece, quella provocante...però magari ho capito male io e gli uomini che ci leggono possono smentirmi.
Dunque: è vero, come dice Oscar, che una donna femminile volete solo baciarla mentre quella poppe-al-vento vi fa venir voglia di portarvela a letto?


----------



## Old oscar (25 Marzo 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> quando ti autociti (con una frase, tra l'altro, che non c'entra nulla!) sei mitico


c'entra eccome, fidati, c'entra eccome


----------



## brugola (25 Marzo 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> ti farà convincere che a lui basta la bellezza dei i tuoi occhi, e forse, a poco a poco, te ne convincerai anche tu.


oppure mi nasconderà la sua teoria sul tradimento


----------



## Bruja (25 Marzo 2009)

*oscar*

Per caso, ma proprio per caso, hai letto proficuamente la biografia di Talleyrand?
Bruja


----------



## Grande82 (25 Marzo 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> c'entra eccome, *fidati,* c'entra eccome


 ehmmmm
 ma anche no!


----------



## Miciolidia (25 Marzo 2009)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> LA 5



wowowowow


----------



## Miciolidia (25 Marzo 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> io oggi mi sento poco bene
> 
> 
> 
> ...


cof cof


----------



## Miciolidia (25 Marzo 2009)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> c'è botta e botta...


eccalla'...

ora fai l'analisi dettagliata, te tocca


----------



## Old oscar (25 Marzo 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Giusto, ma mi riporto a quanto mi è sempre stato detto e mi pare che gli altri uomini del forum abbiano confermato che una donna femminile non si limiterebbero certo a baciarla per scoparsi, invece, quella provocante...però magari ho capito male io e gli uomini che ci leggono possono smentirmi.
> Dunque: è vero, come dice Oscar, che una donna femminile volete solo baciarla mentre quella poppe-al-vento vi fa venir voglia di portarvela a letto?


 
non ho detto questo, ho detto che una donna over 40 si nasconde dietro al fatto che le ragazze più giovani non hanno fascino ( il che non è assolutamente vero ), lo fà per sentirsi più rassicurata dal fatto che gli anni passano e non ci si sente più così  belle di come lo erano quando avevano 10 o 20 anni in meno.

ed allora si dice 

" beh, una donna di 40 seduce con lo sguardo e non ha bisogno di far vedere centimetri di pelle in più " 

in realtà è una frase consolatoria, diciamo che se la raccontamo un pochino per cercare di innalzare la considerazione che hanno di se stesse.


----------



## Old irresponsabile (25 Marzo 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> eccalla'...
> 
> ora fai l'analisi dettagliata, te tocca


giammai.....ci ho provato in passato ed ho raccolto insulti.

Certe sfumature della sessualità maschile le capisce solo un uomo, idem per le donne.


----------



## Old oscar (25 Marzo 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> oppure mi nasconderà la sua teoria sul tradimento


io sto parlando, tu stai cercando di pungolare, 
Zanzarotta simpatica.


----------



## Minerva (25 Marzo 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> non ho detto questo, ho detto che una donna over 40 si nasconde dietro al fatto che le ragazze più giovani non hanno fascino ( il che non è assolutamente vero ), lo fà per sentirsi più rassicurata dal fatto che gli anni passano e non ci si sente più così belle di come lo erano quando avevano 10 o 20 anni in meno.
> 
> ed allora si dice
> 
> ...


 ma non ne avevamo già abbondantemente parlato?
la mia opinione è che il fascino esista anche nelle ventenni che hanno questo dono; con in più il vantaggio della freschezza.
noi ...si fa quel che si può


----------



## Old Asudem (25 Marzo 2009)

oscar ritiro il consiglio di leggere donne che corrono coi lupi..
torna a liala e cosmopolitan che vai bene così


----------



## lale75 (25 Marzo 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> non ho detto questo, ho detto che una donna over 40 si nasconde dietro al fatto che le ragazze più giovani non hanno fascino ( il che non è assolutamente vero ), lo fà per sentirsi più rassicurata dal fatto che gli anni passano e non ci si sente più così belle di come lo erano quando avevano 10 o 20 anni in meno.
> 
> ed allora si dice
> 
> ...


 
Oscar: sticaxxi! Non è vero niente.


----------



## Old Asudem (25 Marzo 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Oscar: sticaxxi! Non è vero niente.


ma che ne sapete?? moglie, amante e amiche rispecchieranno bene un suo punto di vista no??


----------



## lale75 (25 Marzo 2009)

E vorrei anche aggiungere che lo stesso, per me, vale per gli uomini. A me i ventenni non mi seducevano neanche quando avevo vent'anni. La seduzione, per me, è tutt'altra cosa da quanto sei svestita, in forma smagliante o, se sei un uomo, un torello palestrato...


----------



## Bruja (25 Marzo 2009)

*Minerva*



Minerva ha detto:


> ma non ne avevamo già abbondantemente parlato?
> la mia opinione è che il fascino esista anche nelle ventenni che hanno questo dono; con in più il vantaggio della freschezza.
> noi ...si fa quel che si può


Condivido sul fascino giovanile, ma é loa percentuale per difetto che mi preoccupa un po' 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Miciolidia (25 Marzo 2009)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> giammai.....ci ho provato in passato ed ho raccolto insulti.
> 
> Certe sfumature della sessualità maschile le capisce solo un uomo, idem per le donne.


chettefrega degli nsulti..tanto qualcuno in piu'...o in  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  meno

mo è io  ad es, ad oscar dovrei dire che tiene la testa come un tubero..che faccio? glielo dico ? si! 

	
	
		
		
	


	





oscar..passa da alberones...dammi retta.

a parte gli scherzi, Oscar, se permettti da femmina te lo posso dire, a quaranta si ha una consapevolezza del proprio corpo, della prpria femminilità e della propria capacità di seduzione che a 20 non si ha.

é una condizione mentale, almeno per me è stato cosi.

Non si tratta di sminuire le ragazze di venti....magari la loro freschezza di capa...ma...con la consapevolezza di oggi...questo lo vorrei.


----------



## lale75 (25 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma che ne sapete?? moglie, amante e amiche rispecchieranno bene un suo punto di vista no??


 
Mi dispiace per lui allora


----------



## Old Asudem (25 Marzo 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Mi dispiace per lui allora


probabilmente però l'amante è giovane, fresca e appassionata....


----------



## Old irresponsabile (25 Marzo 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> chettefrega degli nsulti..tanto qualcuno in piu'...o in
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
che tenera.....


----------



## Miciolidia (25 Marzo 2009)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> che tenera.....


----------



## Old irresponsabile (25 Marzo 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


>


 
miao.....


----------



## lale75 (25 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> probabilmente però l'amante è giovane, fresca e appassionata....


Però, a meno che non se la sia presa di vent'anni, fra un pò la deve cambiare perchè entra nella zona off limits...gli uomini: hai sempre qualcosa da imparare! E io che ogni tanto mi illudo che qualcuno abbia anche il cervello sopra la cintura!


----------



## Minerva (25 Marzo 2009)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> miao.....


 irry....corri a prendere la valeriana e piantala di fare il cascamorto con la micia
rauss


----------



## Old irresponsabile (25 Marzo 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Però, a meno che non se la sia presa di vent'anni, fra un pò la deve cambiare perchè entra nella zona off limits...gli uomini: hai sempre qualcosa da imparare! E io che ogni tanto mi *illudo che qualcuno abbia anche il cervello sopra la cintura*!


mò non esagerare, potrei perdere in un istante la stima che ho per te...


----------



## Old irresponsabile (25 Marzo 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> irry....corri a prendere la valeriana e piantala di fare il cascamorto con la micia
> rauss


senti, capisco che tu da Dea che sei parli dall'alto del tuo pulpito, ma non stò facendo il cascamorto con nessuno. 

	
	
		
		
	


	





e poi la valeriana a me non piace.......


----------



## Old Asudem (25 Marzo 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Però, a meno che non se la sia presa di vent'anni, fra un pò la deve cambiare perchè entra nella zona off limits...gli uomini: hai sempre qualcosa da imparare! E io che ogni tanto mi illudo che qualcuno abbia anche il cervello sopra la cintura!


mi auguro non lo prenderai come campione maschile  

	
	
		
		
	


	




grazie a Dio esistono  moooolti altri campioni di uomini


----------



## Miciolidia (25 Marzo 2009)

*non sei tu che ti illudi lale*



lale75 ha detto:


> Però, a meno che non se la sia presa di vent'anni, fra un pò la deve cambiare perchè entra nella zona off limits...gli uomini: hai sempre qualcosa da imparare! E io che ogni tanto mi illudo che qualcuno abbia anche il cervello sopra la cintura!



è che di cervelli  alcuni gli uomini ne hanno due . e con le stesse funzioni.


----------



## Old irresponsabile (25 Marzo 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> è che di cervelli alcuni gli uomini ne hanno due . e con le stesse funzioni.


 
che dire del fatto che le donne ragionano con l'utero ( e con il conseguente influsso della luna )?

dai, non scadete in luoghi comuni che non vi fanno onore....


----------



## Old Asudem (25 Marzo 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> è che di cervelli  alcuni gli uomini ne hanno due . e con le stesse funzioni.


se iniziate con queste considerazioni oltre che con le grinze fra le tette ci cacciano nel girone delle vecchie acide che ragionano per luoghi comuni


----------



## Miciolidia (25 Marzo 2009)

*mine*



Minerva ha detto:


> irry....corri a prendere la valeriana e piantala di fare il cascamorto con la micia
> rauss


guarda che ti lancio un " cof"


----------



## lale75 (25 Marzo 2009)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> mò non esagerare, potrei perdere in un istante la stima che ho per te...


 
Irry, magari tu i post li leggi random ma qualche post sopra ho chiesto a voi uomini, te compreso, se fosse vero quanro affermato da Oscar...silenzio stampa...quindi cosa ne devo dedurre???


----------



## Iago (25 Marzo 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Irry, magari tu i post li leggi random ma qualche post sopra ho chiesto a voi uomini, te compreso, se fosse vero quanro affermato da Oscar...silenzio stampa...quindi cosa ne devo dedurre???



non ho letto, e non confermo quello che ha detto oscar


----------



## Miciolidia (25 Marzo 2009)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> che dire del fatto che le donne ragionano con l'utero ( e con il conseguente influsso della luna )?
> 
> dai, non scadete in luoghi comuni che non vi fanno onore....


apppparte il fatto che io ho parlato di ALCUNI, cecato!

e poi è vero, io sono anche uterina nelle mie fasi umorali.


----------



## Old irresponsabile (25 Marzo 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Irry, magari tu i post li leggi random ma qualche post sopra ho chiesto a voi uomini, te compreso, se fosse vero quanro affermato da Oscar...silenzio stampa...quindi cosa ne devo dedurre???


ero fuori ufficio.

E comunque la mia posizione nei confronti dell'universo femminile è nota...


----------



## Minerva (25 Marzo 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> guarda che ti lancio un " cof"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


preferirei una colf




che non abbia più di ventanni che le tardone non mi rendono


----------



## Old irresponsabile (25 Marzo 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> apppparte il fatto che io ho parlato di ALCUNI, cecato!
> 
> e poi è vero, io sono anche uterina nelle mie fasi umorali.


stai affilando le unghie, eh?

( per la serie cecato lo dici a un altro gatto, non a me. Io combatto ad armi pari con angelodelmale per il trono di permaloso, quindi occhio!  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  )  

state scadendo in luoghi comuni!

vabbè, vi faccio un pò incazzare: oscar ha ragione. punto.


----------



## Old oscar (25 Marzo 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> a parte gli scherzi, Oscar, se permettti da femmina te lo posso dire, a quaranta si ha una consapevolezza del proprio corpo, della prpria femminilità e della propria capacità di seduzione che a 20 non si ha.
> 
> .


è ben per questo che si vedono in giro 40eeni o 50enni agghindate come 20enni...
ma va là, orsù.

non generalizzo io, ma non generalizzare alche tu.


----------



## Miciolidia (25 Marzo 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> preferirei una colf
> 
> 
> 
> ...




bella questa...davvero!

anche io la preferirei fresca .


----------



## Miciolidia (25 Marzo 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> è ben per questo che si vedono in giro 40eeni o 50enni agghindate come 20enni...
> ma va là, orsù.
> 
> non generalizzo io, ma non generalizzare alche tu.


bello..lo stile non ha età.


----------



## Miciolidia (25 Marzo 2009)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> stai affilando le unghie, eh?
> 
> ( per la serie cecato lo dici a un altro gatto, non a me. Io combatto ad armi pari con angelodelmale per il trono di permaloso, quindi occhio!
> 
> ...


ciccia...

ah ah ah


----------



## Old Asudem (25 Marzo 2009)

consiglio a tutti Tutto può succedere con jack nicholson...
oggi sono in vena di consigli


----------



## lale75 (25 Marzo 2009)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> ero fuori ufficio.
> 
> E comunque la mia posizione nei confronti dell'universo femminile è nota...


 
la tua posizione rispetto alle donne non la conosco ma mi bastava la conferma che qualcuno non condivide la posizione di Oscar (molto triste, secondo me...)


----------



## Old Asudem (25 Marzo 2009)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> stai affilando le unghie, eh?
> 
> ( per la serie cecato lo dici a un altro gatto, non a me. Io combatto ad armi pari con angelodelmale per il trono di permaloso, quindi occhio!
> 
> ...


e chi s'incazza??
vai con la ventenne!!


----------



## Miciolidia (25 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> consiglio a tutti Tutto può succedere con jack nicholson...
> oggi sono in vena di consigli



..bello


----------



## Old oscar (25 Marzo 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Oscar: sticaxxi! Non è vero niente.


 
ok, non è vero niente

molti bambini dicono così quando si dice loro che babbo natale non esiste.


----------



## Old irresponsabile (25 Marzo 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> la tua posizione rispetto alle donne non la conosco ma mi bastava la conferma che qualcuno non condivide la posizione di Oscar (molto triste, secondo me...)


 
leggi la prima risposta che ho dato a lui.....


----------



## Old Asudem (25 Marzo 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> è nu filme?


sì, molto carino.
Lui 60enne playboy sceglie solo ventenni ma alla fine s'innamora della madre di una (diane keaton)
garbato e carino


----------



## Old irresponsabile (25 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> e chi s'incazza??
> vai con la ventenne!!


siamo in tempi di recessione, non si butta via niente....


----------



## Minerva (25 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> sì, molto carino.
> Lui 60enne playboy sceglie solo ventenni ma alla fine s'innamora della madre di una (diane keaton)
> garbato e carino


 però quando la keaton si spoglia per fare l'amore è imbarazzante.


c'è da dire che lo era anche quando era giovane


----------



## Miciolidia (25 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> sì, molto carino.
> Lui 60enne playboy sceglie solo ventenni ma alla fine s'innamora della madre di una (diane keaton)
> garbato e carino



si tesora, è vero..l'ho visto ed è davvero gradevolissimooo

ne vale la pena!


----------



## Old oscar (25 Marzo 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> la tua posizione rispetto alle donne non la conosco ma mi bastava la conferma che qualcuno non condivide la posizione di Oscar (molto triste, secondo me...)


non è una mia posizione, non è questione di posizione. basta fare un giro sotto i portici del centro per vedere donne descritte all'inizio di questo post 

in quanto alla tristezza, beh, hai ragione 
fa molta tristezza, anche un po' di tenerezza, a volte.


----------



## lale75 (25 Marzo 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> ok, non è vero niente
> 
> molti bambini dicono così quando si dice loro che babbo natale non esiste.


 
Eh vabbè Oscar, io ormai sono fuori quota. Visto che la mia non la vuoi vorrà dire che non te la do....ma non sai cosa ti sei perso...


----------



## Old Asudem (25 Marzo 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> però quando la keaton si spoglia per fare l'amore è imbarazzante.
> 
> 
> c'è da dire che lo era anche quando era giovane


ma anche lei ha 60 anni... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




e trovo altrettanto imbarazzante lui cul culo di fuori in ospedale


----------



## Old irresponsabile (25 Marzo 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Eh vabbè Oscar, io ormai sono fuori quota. Visto che la mia non la vuoi vorrà dire che non te la do....ma non sai cosa ti sei perso...


se ti garba posso dirglielo io. 

Dopo.






ok, scusate, ma la battuta era lì sulla punta delle dita...


----------



## lale75 (25 Marzo 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> non è una mia posizione, non è questione di posizione. basta fare un giro sotto i portici del centro per vedere donne descritte all'inizio di questo post
> 
> in quanto alla tristezza, beh, hai ragione
> fa molta tristezza, anche un po' di tenerezza, a volte.


 

Ma che quelle donne ci siano nessuno lo mette in dubbio ma sono donne che vogliono essere provocanti, non seducenti.


----------



## lale75 (25 Marzo 2009)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> se ti garba posso dirglielo io.
> 
> Dopo.
> 
> ...


 
hai ragione me la sono cercata


----------



## Old irresponsabile (25 Marzo 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> hai ragione me la sono cercata


----------



## Old Asudem (25 Marzo 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Ma che quelle donne ci siano nessuno lo mette in dubbio ma sono donne che vogliono essere provocanti, non seducenti.


le stesse donne si saranno conciate in maniera ridicola a 20anni.
Il problema è che hanno scarsa considerazione di sè stesse. 
Una donna che non si adegua al tempo e all'età (come moltissimi suoi coetanei maschii) è semplicemente ridicola: né provocante né altro.


----------



## Old irresponsabile (25 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> le stesse donne si saranno conciate in maniera ridicola a 20anni.
> Il problema è che hanno scarsa considerazione di sè stesse.
> Una donna che non si adegua al tempo e all'età (come moltissimi suoi coetanei maschii) è semplicemente ridicola: né provocante né altro.


 
























OK, l'apllauso te lo sei preso, caliamo il sipario, Irry se ne và a casa.

A domai gente e se vi avanza un pò di tempo fatevi un giro in offtopic a darmi qualche consiglio per l'ansia.

ciao a tutt!!!!!


----------



## Miciolidia (25 Marzo 2009)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> OK, l'apllauso te lo sei preso, caliamo il sipario, Irry se ne và a casa.
> 
> A domai gente e se vi avanza un pò di tempo fatevi un giro in offtopic a darmi qualche consiglio per l'ansia.
> 
> ciao a tutt!!!!!


ciao animale.


----------



## Miciolidia (25 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> le stesse donne si saranno conciate in maniera ridicola a 20anni.
> Il problema è che hanno scarsa considerazione di sè stesse.
> Una donna che non si adegua al tempo e all'età (come moltissimi suoi coetanei maschii) è semplicemente ridicola: né provocante né altro.


----------



## Old irresponsabile (25 Marzo 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> ciao animale.


 
non sò perchè, ma l'ho preso come un complimento!


----------



## Old oscar (25 Marzo 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Eh vabbè Oscar, io ormai sono fuori quota. Visto che la mia non la vuoi vorrà dire che non te la do....ma non sai cosa ti sei perso...


e siamo sempre lì, pensate di essere voi a darla ? 

ma per favore, evolviamoci.. 

	
	
		
		
	


	





a volte vi facciamo un favore a prenderla


----------



## Old oscar (25 Marzo 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Ma che quelle donne ci siano nessuno lo mette in dubbio ma sono donne che vogliono essere provocanti, non seducenti.


dici ?

a volte pensano di essere seducenti.

a volte pensano addirittura di sedurre con lo sguardo ( in mancanza di " altre armi " )
a volte, addirittura, sfoggiando " cultura "

suvvia ....


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (25 Marzo 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> tu forse no, ma tu non sei un uomo. credo.


E tu?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (25 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> consiglio a tutti Tutto può succedere con jack nicholson...
> oggi sono in vena di consigli


 Però col cavolo che io mi sarei presa Jack infartuato 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ...mi sarei tenuta Keanu...


----------



## Old oscar (25 Marzo 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> E tu?


prima di chiedere ad altri dovresti chiederlo a te stessa, se sei una donna.

( però, ti sento arrabbiatina, sù, che è primavera, sorridi ogni tanto  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  )


----------



## Miciolidia (25 Marzo 2009)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> non sò perchè, ma l'ho preso come un complimento!


è un zimpatico zaluto!


----------



## Old Asudem (25 Marzo 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Però col cavolo che io mi sarei presa Jack infartuato
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 lo spessore e il fascino di jack a paragone di quello di keanu è mousse con ...nesquik...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (25 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> lo spessore e il fascino di jack a paragone di quello di keanu è mousse con ...nesquik...


 Nicholson mi faceva ribrezzo fin da giovane (in Cinque pezzi facili...)Keanu è bellissimo.
Ma l'osservazione era su i personaggi: perché prendersi qualcuno a cui fare da infermiera, infartuato, che è stato un pirla tutta la vita e che si tiene su con viagra, quando può stare, finché dura, con un uomo affascinante?
Poco credibile. Keanu non è e non interpreta un ragazzino o un gigolò, ma un uomo maturo cardiologo.
Eppure in situazione ribaltata quale uomo sceglierebbe la donna matura? Neppure Jack (personaggio) e lo fa solo perché non è più in grado di avere le under 30.
Il film è la metafora del marito "vivace" che poi finalmente capisce le gioie della famiglia (nell'ultima scena fanno i nonni 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ) dopo aver vissuto però tutte le possibilità che il fisico gli ha concesso e pure oltre (con l'aiuto del viagra), quando non solo non ce la fa proprio più, ma quando comincia a comprendere che sarà condannato a una vecchiaia di arida solitudine. Vecchiaia di solitudine che a lei invece non toccherebbe perché gli affetti (amiche, sorella, figlia) lei se li è curati (non come il marito che abbandona la famiglia e delude la figlia, sposando una di lei coetanea).

E a noi sembra pure un lieto fine...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (25 Marzo 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> la donna a quarant’anni inizia a sentirsi un po’ così così.
> Si, certo, è ancora piacente, ma non così come lo era quando ne aveva 20.
> Alcune provano a mascherare la cosa “ cercando “ di vestirsi da 20enni pur avendone 40 ( o 50 ).
> Le puoi vedere, sotto i portici delle città, con la pelle in mezzo al seno che inizia a far grinze, ma che, in ogni caso, vogliono mostrare ugualmente.
> ...


Io sto ancora aspettando un tuo thread o post che non sia da fake.
Sai chi sono i fake? Coloro che entrano nel forum della Roma a parlar bene della Juve o quelli che postano ricette nei forum di obesi a dieta o che .....teorizzano i vantaggi del tradimento in un forum di traditi o traditori o amanti massacrati dalle conseguenze del tradimento.
Mi domando perché ancora ti rispondiamo.
Forse perché, a volte, le tue provocazioni sono talmente mal congegnate da far sorridere.
Sei un uomo? Sei una donna che conosce le tisane? 
Non importa granché ...sei un fake.


----------



## Old Asudem (25 Marzo 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Nicholson mi faceva ribrezzo fin da giovane (in Cinque pezzi facili...)Keanu è bellissimo.
> qun
> Poco credibile. Keanu non è e non interpreta un ragazzino o un gigolò, ma un uomo maturo cardiologo.
> Eppure in situazione ribaltata quale uomo sceglierebbe la donna matura? Neppure Jack (personaggio) e lo fa solo perché non è più in grado di avere le under 30.
> ...



il lieto fine è che forse lui si rende conto di quanto sia ridicolo e di come ,dopo aver provato con una donna della sua età che ,certo, sessualmente e fisicamente non è come una ventenne ma in grado di dargli un inaspettato piacere, abbia creduto fino a quel momento che il senso della vita fossero due tette sode e un culo alto e basta.
D'improvviso incontra una donna che si prende cura di lui (non che lo scopa perchè è ricco, famoso, col macchinone e l'autista) , che gli mostra uno stile di vita differente, che se lo prende pur sapendo che si fa di viagra, che senza occhiali non vede una cippa, che si preoccupa della sua salute, che c'ha il culone ed è ridicolo quando fa il giovane playboy , una donna autonoma, intelligente che con le sue fragilità e paure diventa molto più interessante di una  squinzia che bacia il buttafuori con fare da straf iga per entrare in discoteca.
E lei assieme a keanu reeve è ridicola nello stesso modo in cui lo è lui con le ragazzette.
Forse la metafora è molto più semplice e naturale di quanto pensiamo.
quanto a questa tua domanda
_Ma l'osservazione era su i personaggi: perché prendersi qualcuno a cui fare da infermiera, infartuato, che è stato un pirla tutta la vita e che si tiene su con viagra, quando può stare, finché dura, con un uomo affascinante?_
forse perchè lo ama al di là di tutti i suoi difetti e pecche??


----------



## Old Asudem (25 Marzo 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Io sto ancora aspettando un tuo thread o post che non sia da fake.
> Sai chi sono i fake? Coloro che entrano nel forum della Roma a parlar bene della Juve o quelli che postano ricette nei forum di obesi a dieta o che .....teorizzano i vantaggi del tradimento in un forum di traditi o traditori o amanti massacrati dalle conseguenze del tradimento.
> Mi domando perché ancora ti rispondiamo.
> Forse perché, a volte, le tue provocazioni sono talmente mal congegnate da far sorridere.
> ...


e quindi..fuck you!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (25 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> il lieto fine è che forse lui si rende conto di quanto sia ridicolo e di come ,dopo aver provato con una donna della sua età che ,certo, sessualmente e fisicamente non è come una ventenne ma in grado di dargli un inaspettato piacere, abbia creduto fino a quel momento che il senso della vita fossero due tette sode e un culo alto e basta.
> D'improvviso incontra una donna che si prende cura di lui (non che lo scopa perchè è ricco, famoso, col macchinone e l'autista) , che gli mostra uno stile di vita differente, che se lo prende pur sapendo che si fa di viagra, che senza occhiali non vede una cippa, che si preoccupa della sua salute, che c'ha il culone ed è ridicolo quando fa il giovane playboy , una donna autonoma, intelligente che con le sue fragilità e paure diventa molto più interessante di una squinzia che bacia il buttafuori con fare da straf iga per entrare in discoteca.
> E lei assieme a keanu reeve è ridicola nello stesso modo in cui lo è lui con le ragazzette.
> Forse la metafora è molto più semplice e naturale di quanto pensiamo.
> ...


A me il film era piaciuto e mi era piaciuta la conclusione ...ciò non toglie che è apparentemente un film dalla parte delle donne e delle donne mature che hanno ben altro da dare di una giovane a un coetaneo (tra l'altro Diane Keaton è bellissima spogliata, meglio che da giovane, fatte le debite proporzioni e chiunque dovrebbe farci la firma).
Ma a ripensarci, invece, trasmette l'idea che accettare la propria età sia una cosa naturale per lei e una seconda scelta per lui e che comunque potrà sempre permettersi di maturare quando ...non riuscirà più a vivere da immaturo!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (25 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> e quindi..fuck you!


 Grandiosa capacità di sintesi!


----------



## Old Asudem (25 Marzo 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> A me il film era piaciuto e mi era piaciuta la conclusione ...ciò non toglie che è apparentemente un film dalla parte delle donne e delle donne mature che hanno ben altro da dare di una giovane a un coetaneo (tra l'altro Diane Keaton è bellissima spogliata, meglio che da giovane, fatte le debite proporzioni e chiunque dovrebbe farci la firma).
> Ma a ripensarci, invece, trasmette l'idea che accettare la propria età sia una cosa naturale per lei e una seconda scelta per lui e che comunque potrà sempre permettersi di maturare quando ...non riuscirà più a vivere da immaturo!


io jack lo adoro ma questo film, lo ammetto, è un inno alle donne.
Che accettino molto meglio degli uomini il corso della vita e delle cose ..è indubbio.

ot. lei con tutte le risatine e i gridolini è insopportabile..preferisco mille volte la sorella..


----------



## Old Asudem (25 Marzo 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Grandiosa capacità di sintesi!


me lo dicevano sempre a scuola


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (25 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> me lo dicevano sempre a scuola


Mirabile!


----------



## Minerva (25 Marzo 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> A me il film era piaciuto e mi era piaciuta la conclusione ...ciò non toglie che è apparentemente un film dalla parte delle donne e delle donne mature che hanno ben altro da dare di una giovane a un coetaneo (tra l'altro* Diane Keaton è bellissima spogliata, meglio che da giovane, fatte le debite proporzioni e chiunque dovrebbe farci la firma*).
> Ma a ripensarci, invece, trasmette l'idea che accettare la propria età sia una cosa naturale per lei e una seconda scelta per lui e che comunque potrà sempre permettersi di maturare quando ...non riuscirà più a vivere da immaturo!


decisamente opinabile come tutti i giudizi estetici , del resto.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Marzo 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> decisamente opinabile come tutti i giudizi estetici , del resto.


Beh, ma mica si tratta di dovercisi fidanzare! C'è a chi piace una donna morbida, a chi piace minuta, a chi piace androgina, chi materna ...può non piacere il suo tipo fisico, ma da qui a dire che è orribile ce ne corre. 
E' una donna decisamente bella, che può piacere o no, come chiunque.


----------



## Old oscar (26 Marzo 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Io sto ancora aspettando un tuo thread o post che non sia da fake.
> Sai chi sono i fake? Coloro che entrano nel forum della Roma a parlar bene della Juve o quelli che postano ricette nei forum di obesi a dieta o che .....teorizzano i vantaggi del tradimento in un forum di traditi o traditori o amanti massacrati dalle conseguenze del tradimento.
> Mi domando perché ancora ti rispondiamo.
> Forse perché, a volte, le tue provocazioni sono talmente mal congegnate da far sorridere.
> ...


non è forse questo un forum sul tradimento ?
un forum di incontro fra traditori e traditi ?
per esempio : c'è una sezione di questo sito dove si danno consigli sia ai traditori che ai traditi.
A quanto vedo è un forum tuttotondo sulla questione " tradimento "

Vedi i miei post come provocazioni perchè ti senti " toccata " ?
io vengo qui per parlare, non è mia intenzione provocare nessuno.
ma , si sà, chi ha il sospetto ha il difetto.

sù sù, prendila con leggerezza, ci sono cose più importanti nella vita dei discorsi fatti su un forum


----------



## Old tyubaz (26 Marzo 2009)

* molte quarantenni son di gran lunga più attraenti di certe ventenni...scialbe, trascurate ed insipide....l'eta' non centra nulla.... *


----------



## Old Asudem (26 Marzo 2009)

tyubaz ha detto:


> * molte quarantenni son di gran lunga più attraenti di certe ventenni...scialbe, trascurate ed insipide....l'eta' non centra nulla.... *


esattamente come possono esserci uomini 40 enni estremamente più affascinanti di certi ventenni che non san di nulla


----------



## Minerva (26 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> esattamente come possono esserci uomini 40 enni estremamente più affascinanti di certi ventenni che non san di nulla


 non è la stessa cosa.
sono dell'idea che la natura ci abbia dato una scadenza sessuale limitata rispetto al maschio.
e di fronte a questo non si può che prenderne atto con serenità


----------



## Old Asudem (26 Marzo 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> non è la stessa cosa.
> sono dell'idea che la natura ci abbia dato una scadenza sessuale limitata rispetto al maschio.
> e di fronte a questo non si può che prenderne atto con serenità


vero , se trombiamo oltre la scadenza ci viene il botulino.


----------



## Nobody (26 Marzo 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> non è la stessa cosa.
> sono dell'idea che la natura ci abbia dato una scadenza sessuale limitata rispetto al maschio.
> e di fronte a questo non si può che prenderne atto con serenità


 Infatti un maschio col pelo bianco attrae ancora, una donna no. 
Però basta tingerseli...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Seriamente, dipende dalle fasi dell'età... a venti generalmente comanda più lei, a quaranta più lui.


----------



## Minerva (26 Marzo 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Infatti un maschio col pelo bianco attrae ancora, una donna no.
> Però basta tingerseli...
> 
> 
> ...


 hai ragione


----------



## Nobody (26 Marzo 2009)

*incredibile...*



Minerva ha detto:


> hai ragione


 Me la segno...


----------



## Old Asudem (26 Marzo 2009)

Una cosa non capisco...24 pagine per dire cosa?
Cazzo, pazzaglia ci fa una pippa!!


----------



## Verena67 (26 Marzo 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Nicholson mi faceva ribrezzo fin da giovane (in Cinque pezzi facili...)Keanu è bellissimo.
> Ma l'osservazione era su i personaggi: perché prendersi qualcuno a cui fare da infermiera, infartuato, che è stato un pirla tutta la vita e che si tiene su con viagra, quando può stare, finché dura, con un uomo affascinante?
> Poco credibile. Keanu non è e non interpreta un ragazzino o un gigolò, ma un uomo maturo cardiologo.
> Eppure in situazione ribaltata quale uomo sceglierebbe la donna matura? Neppure Jack (personaggio) e lo fa solo perché non è più in grado di avere le under 30.
> ...


esattamente quel che pensai io, ma la mia amica mi disse che era "una grande metafora dell'amore, che quando arriva spazza via tutto".

Amore amore un cazzo!!!


----------



## Old oscar (26 Marzo 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> non è la stessa cosa.
> sono dell'idea che la natura ci abbia dato una scadenza sessuale limitata rispetto al maschio.
> e di fronte a questo non si può che prenderne atto con serenità


 
mi piace il tuo modo di spiegare le cose, conciso ed efficace, non avrei saputo far di meglio per spiegare la cosa.


----------



## Verena67 (26 Marzo 2009)

Oscar, mi sei anche simpatico, ma dici un mare di castronerie.

Ma tu quante 40 enni conosci?! Grinze?! MA DOVE?!


----------



## brugola (26 Marzo 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Nicholson mi faceva ribrezzo fin da giovane (in Cinque pezzi facili...)Keanu è bellissimo.
> Ma l'osservazione era su i personaggi: perché prendersi qualcuno a cui fare da infermiera, infartuato, che è stato un pirla tutta la vita e che si tiene su con viagra, quando può stare, finché dura, con un uomo affascinante?
> Poco credibile. Keanu non è e non interpreta un ragazzino o un gigolò, ma un uomo maturo cardiologo.
> Eppure in situazione ribaltata quale uomo sceglierebbe la donna matura? Neppure Jack (personaggio) e lo fa solo perché non è più in grado di avere le under 30.
> ...


hai proprio ragione.
e anche io trovo che lei sia più che bella, nonostante i suoi 60


----------



## Old irresponsabile (26 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> Una cosa non capisco...24 pagine per dire cosa?
> Cazzo, pazzaglia ci fa una pippa!!


NOOOO!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	





il Pazzaglia nooooooo!!!!!


----------



## Iris (26 Marzo 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Oscar, mi sei anche simpatico, ma dici un mare di castronerie.
> 
> Ma tu quante 40 enni conosci?! Grinze?! MA DOVE?!


Vi svelerò un segreto che sconvolgerà parecchi: ho quasi 40 anni, e non ho grinze. Da nessuna parte.


----------



## Nobody (26 Marzo 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> Vi svelerò un segreto che sconvolgerà parecchi: ho quasi 40 anni, e non ho grinze. Da nessuna parte.


 Aspetta e vedrai...


----------



## Verena67 (26 Marzo 2009)

Forse qui all'angolo dell'occhio...NAAA!!!


----------



## Old Asudem (26 Marzo 2009)

ma se una donna ha una grinza ..è grave? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




voglio dire...in un rapporto sessuale la grinza o la zampa di gallina incidono molto??
pare che gli uomini non diano peso alla buccia d'arancia..come mai la buccia no e la grinza si?
queste discriminazioni sono inique e feroci


----------



## Nobody (26 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma se una donna ha una grinza ..è grave?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Ma chi te l'ha raccontato? Al rogo le cellulitiche!!!


----------



## Old Asudem (26 Marzo 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ma chi te l'ha raccontato? Al rogo le cellulitiche!!!


ma poi non ne  restano più da trombare 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 
* Kim Kardashian
*

*





A sinistra al naturale e a destra "photoshoppata": via la pelle a buccia d'arancia, vita assottigliata, carnagione un po' schiarita
*


----------



## Minerva (26 Marzo 2009)

ma perché dobbiamo affannarci a dire quanto siamo ancora avvenenti?
rimane il fatto logico che in un arco di vita ipotetica di ottanta anni , dalla metà in giù non si può che invecchiare e questo vale sia per le donne che per gli uomini.
quest'ultimi hanno , oltre al vantaggio naturale della lunga possibilità alla procreazione, la fortuna di avere dall'altra parte individue(!) che sanno andare oltre gli inestetismi e le grinze.
il mondo è pieno di intellettuali e uomini carismatici che hanno avuto accanto giovani ragazza affascinate da quelle menti,il contrario è più difficile perchè il maschio fatica ad andare oltre l'impatto visivo.
ergo...se esiste un limite fisico per noi, c'è n'è un altro intellettuale per loro


----------



## Nobody (26 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma poi non ne restano più da trombare
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Che cosce orrende! Ma poi chi è questo cesso? Meglio una quarantenne, allora!


----------



## Old Asudem (26 Marzo 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma perché dobbiamo affannarci a dire quanto siamo ancora avvenenti?
> rimane il fatto logico che in un arco di vita ipotetica di ottanta anni , dalla metà in giù non si può che invecchiare e questo vale sia per le donne che per gli uomini.
> quest'ultimi hanno , oltre al vantaggio naturale della lunga possibilità alla procreazione, la fortuna di avere dall'altra parte individue(!) che sanno andare oltre gli inestetismi e le grinze.
> il mondo è pieno di intellettuali e uomini carismatici che hanno avuto accanto giovani ragazza affascinate da quelle menti,il contrario è più difficile perchè il maschio fatica ad andare oltre l'impatto visivo.
> ergo...se esiste un limite fisico per noi, c'è n'è un altro intellettuale per loro


e poi crepano sempre prima!!


----------



## Old Asudem (26 Marzo 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Che cosce orrende! Ma poi chi è questo cesso? Meglio una quarantenne, allora!


e torniamo a bomba 

	
	
		
		
	


	




qui ti volevo


----------



## Nobody (26 Marzo 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma perché dobbiamo affannarci a dire quanto siamo ancora avvenenti?
> rimane il fatto logico che in un arco di vita ipotetica di ottanta anni , dalla metà in giù non si può che invecchiare e questo vale sia per le donne che per gli uomini.
> quest'ultimi hanno , oltre al vantaggio naturale della lunga possibilità alla procreazione, la fortuna di avere dall'altra parte individue(!) che sanno andare oltre gli inestetismi e le grinze.
> il mondo è pieno di intellettuali e uomini carismatici che hanno avuto accanto giovani ragazza affascinate da quelle menti,il contrario è più difficile perchè il maschio fatica ad andare oltre l'impatto visivo.
> ergo...se esiste un limite fisico per noi, *c'è n'è un altro intellettuale per loro*


Il limite di cui parli, è fisico anche per noi. Solo apparentemente intellettuale...


----------



## Nobody (26 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> e torniamo a bomba
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Ma se lo dico dall'inizio!


----------



## Old Asudem (26 Marzo 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ma se lo dico dall'inizio!


uomo..


----------



## brugola (26 Marzo 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Il limite è fisico anche per noi. Solo apparentemente intellettuale...


però è verissimo che l'uomo difficilmente va oltre l' aspetto  fisico, mentre per una donna una bella mente può essere molto più attraente di un bel fisico.


----------



## Minerva (26 Marzo 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ma se lo dico dall'inizio!


secondo me se incontri questa ragazza ti giri a guardarla....orrenda è veramente un'altra cosa


----------



## Nobody (26 Marzo 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> *però è verissimo che l'uomo difficilmente va oltre l' aspetto fisico*, mentre per una donna una bella mente può essere molto più attraente di un bel fisico.


In prima battuta è vero... la sessualità maschile è soprattutto visiva. Ed è un limite (se vogliamo chiamarlo così) fisico, non intellettuale.


----------



## Old Chicken (26 Marzo 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> ovvio e nel cuore della notte ovviamente! non avrò pietà


solo perchè un uomo ha avuto l'ardire di spargere il suo seme mi sembra troppo. questa è crudeltà da corte dell'Aja.


----------



## Old irresponsabile (26 Marzo 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> In prima battuta è vero... la sessualità maschile è soprattutto visiva. Ed è un limite (se vogliamo chiamarlo così) fisico, non intellettuale.


concordo.

ma è anche vero che una donna dai 40 in poi, consapevole di questo limite maschile, dovrebbe essere in grado di rendersi interessante, di coinvolgere il partner usando altre "armi".

alcune lo sanno fare, alcune no....


----------



## brugola (26 Marzo 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> In prima battuta è vero... la sessualità maschile è soprattutto visiva.* Ed è un limite (se vogliamo chiamarlo così) fisico, non intellettuale*.


non sono d'accordo. è un limite intellettuale che non ti permette di considerare che una donna magari non proprio attraente possa essere una donna fantastica e ricca di cose belle. Per voi l'aspetto fisico è prioritario, per noi no, o molto meno.


----------



## Nobody (26 Marzo 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> secondo me se incontri questa ragazza ti giri a guardarla....orrenda è veramente un'altra cosa


 Orrenda era per scherzare con asu, me le cosce sono realmente brutte! E poi mi piace un altro tipo di donna... però, si... le guarderei le tette!


----------



## Old Asudem (26 Marzo 2009)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> concordo.
> 
> ma è anche vero che una donna dai 40 in poi, *consapevole di questo limite maschile, dovrebbe essere in grado di rendersi interessante, di coinvolgere il partner usando altre "armi".*
> 
> alcune lo sanno fare, alcune no....


ma sei serio?? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




mi son rotta


----------



## Nobody (26 Marzo 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> non sono d'accordo. è un limite intellettuale che non ti permette di considerare che una donna magari non proprio attraente possa essere una donna fantastica e ricca di cose belle. Per voi l'aspetto fisico è prioritario, per noi no, o molto meno.


 In prima battuta nel maschio colpisce l'immagine, ed è un limite fisico. La sessualità maschile funziona così, e non lo dico io.
Poi, dopo guardo altro... e mi hanno sedotto donne non particolarmente belle, ma assai affascinanti e brillanti come cervello.


----------



## Old irresponsabile (26 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma sei serio??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Asu, che c'hai stamattina?


----------



## Old Asudem (26 Marzo 2009)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> Asu, che c'hai stamattina?


sono stufa, incazzata, scazzata e chi più ne ha più  ne metta.
E mi son rotta di leggere certe cose.
Mi sembra che tutta sta comunicazione fra uomo e donna sia finta.
parliamo, parliamo e non ci capiamo mai.


----------



## Nobody (26 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> sono stufa, incazzata, scazzata e chi più ne ha più ne metta.
> E mi son rotta di leggere certe cose.
> *Mi sembra che tutta sta comunicazione fra uomo e donna sia finta.*
> parliamo, parliamo e non ci capiamo mai.


 ma non è vero...


----------



## Minerva (26 Marzo 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Orrenda era per scherzare con asu, me le cosce sono realmente brutte! E poi mi piace un altro tipo di donna... però, si... le guarderei le tette!


 a me fanno tenerezza le donne quando dicono che basta un clic di photoshop e via.
la bellezza di base c'è sempre


----------



## Nobody (26 Marzo 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> a me fanno tenerezza le donne quando dicono che basta un clic di photoshop e via.
> la bellezza di base c'è sempre


Certo!


----------



## Old Asudem (26 Marzo 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ma non è vero...


fra certi uomini e donne sì.
Se rileggo le cazzate scritte nel tred di oscar a me vengono le coliche.
Trovo offensivo, riduttivo e da ignoranti discutere, disquisire per ore su quant'è meglio una 20 enne o una quarantenne.
Perchè alla fine il discorso verte solo sull'aspetto fisico e sessuale.
E sembra che ci siano uomini che ci credono davvero.


----------



## ranatan (26 Marzo 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> a me fanno tenerezza le donne quando dicono che basta un clic di photoshop e via.
> la bellezza di base c'è sempre


Verissimo, di fondo deve esserci.
Però ammettiamo che il trucco  (non digitale) fa miracoli nel migliorare un viso.


----------



## Iris (26 Marzo 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma perché dobbiamo affannarci a dire quanto siamo ancora avvenenti?
> rimane il fatto logico che in un arco di vita ipotetica di ottanta anni , dalla metà in giù non si può che invecchiare e questo vale sia per le donne che per gli uomini.
> quest'ultimi hanno , oltre al vantaggio naturale della lunga possibilità alla procreazione, la fortuna di avere dall'altra parte individue(!) che sanno andare oltre gli inestetismi e le grinze.
> il mondo è pieno di intellettuali e uomini carismatici che hanno avuto accanto giovani ragazza affascinate da quelle menti,il contrario è più difficile perchè il maschio fatica ad andare oltre l'impatto visivo.
> ergo...se esiste un limite fisico per noi, c'è n'è un altro intellettuale per loro


 
Io non mi affanno a dimostrare niente. E' che qui si parte dal presupposto che l'invecchiamento sia una questione solo femminile.
Non è così. Lo dimostrano le cure a cui si sottopongono gli uomini, che sono affetti da sindrome di giovanilismo acuta al pari delle donne.
I nostri politici( non chè uomini televisivi) sono qui tutti tirati, lampadati, sottosposti a trattamenti tricologici....insomma gli uomini invecchiano come le donne, e quando non accettano con serenità l'incanutimento, appaiono non meno patetici di una femmina.


----------



## Nobody (26 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> *fra certi uomini e donne sì.*
> Se rileggo le cazzate scritte nel tred di oscar a me vengono le coliche.
> Trovo offensivo, riduttivo e da ignoranti discutere, disquisire per ore su quant'è meglio una 20 enne o una quarantenne.
> Perchè alla fine il discorso verte solo sull'aspetto fisico e sessuale.
> E sembra che ci siano uomini che ci credono davvero.


beh così è molto diverso, concordo. Ma anche tra certi uomini e certi uomini, e tra certe donne e certe donne... 
Sul resto, non commento... dico solo che ognuno di noi è offensivo ed ignorante singolarmente. Generalizzare sui partecipanti ad un intero post non ha alcun senso.


----------



## Minerva (26 Marzo 2009)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Verissimo, di fondo deve esserci.
> Però ammettiamo che il trucco (non digitale) fa miracoli nel migliorare un viso.


 ma anche una donna semplicissima si alza al mattino diversa da come diventa truccata


----------



## Old irresponsabile (26 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> sono stufa, incazzata, scazzata e chi più ne ha più ne metta.
> E mi son rotta di leggere certe cose.
> Mi sembra che tutta sta comunicazione fra uomo e donna sia finta.
> parliamo, parliamo e non ci capiamo mai.


 
Asu, adesso sono serio.
Scusami ma non ti capisco: perchè ogni tanto ti chiudi dietro una mancata comunicazione? Non mi pare di aver scritto niete di iniquo o di razziale, è risaputo, come detto da Minerva e sottolineato da MM, che l'uomo ha un limite visivo nei confronti della donna.

La mia osservazione verteva sul fatto che con l'andare degli anni, quando si inizia a sfiorire, la donna intelligente affina armi di seduzione che vanno oltre la mera estetica, ed è questo che la rende ai miei occhi ( come ho già detto ) più attraente di una  ragazzina.

Del resto è l'argomento del topic: cosa ti ha dato fastidio di quello che ho scritto? l'età indicata dei 40? ma dai, c'è chi inizia a sfiorire anche a 30 e chi a 50 è ancora piacevolissima, non generalizzare. 

Senza offesa, ma ciclicamente ti poni dietro delle uscite strane dove sbarelli di colpo senza un perchè. E ci vogliono 25 post solo per tornare a chiarirsi. Ok, sarà il tuo carattere e lo accetto volentieri, ma renditi conto che, parlo per me, certe tue uscite spesso sono incomprensibili.

Scusa se lo dico nudo e crudo ma mi sei simpatica e quindi ci tenevo a fartelo presente.


----------



## ranatan (26 Marzo 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma anche una donna semplicissima si alza al mattino diversa da come diventa truccata


Infatti. Intendevo dire proprio nelle donne...non parlavo necessariamente di quelle famose o che appaiono sui giornali.
Truccarsi è un'arte, mi piacerebbe saperlo fare bene


----------



## Minerva (26 Marzo 2009)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> Asu, adesso sono serio.
> Scusami ma non ti capisco: perchè ogni tanto ti chiudi dietro una mancata comunicazione? Non mi pare di aver scritto niete di iniquo o di razziale, è risaputo, come detto da Minerva e sottolineato da MM, che l'uomo ha un limite visivo nei confronti della donna.
> 
> La mia osservazione verteva sul fatto che con l'andare degli anni, quando si inizia a sfiorire, la donna intelligente affina armi di seduzione che vanno oltre la mera estetica, ed è questo che la rende ai miei occhi ( come ho già detto ) più attraente di una ragazzina.
> ...


 però, irry, 
io penso che non dobbiamo "affinare" proprio nulla in funzione di.
se esiste un fascino acquisito bene.ma non dobbiamo conquistarci i favori degli uomini


----------



## Old irresponsabile (26 Marzo 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> però, irry,
> io penso che non dobbiamo "affinare" proprio nulla in funzione di.
> se esiste un fascino acquisito bene.ma non dobbiamo conquistarci i favori degli uomini


partiamo dal presupposto che si parli di donne in fase di conquista.

E comunque anche all'interno di una coppia affiatataed attempata è normale che l'attrazione reciproca cali con l'andare degli anni.

Nulla vieta alla donna, come all'uomo, di affinare dei modi per risultare sempre attraente per il proprio partner, esattamente per rendere l'unione sempre appagante.

Se poi vogliamo discernere sistematicamente il sesso, l'amore e la comunicazione, beh....allora abbiamo scritto 3 giorni per nulla!


----------



## Old Chicken (26 Marzo 2009)

chiedo a tutti. se non avessimo la vista andrebbe meglio fra uomini e donne?


----------



## Minerva (26 Marzo 2009)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> partiamo dal presupposto che si parli di donne in fase di conquista.
> 
> E comunque anche all'interno di una coppia affiatataed attempata è normale che l'attrazione reciproca cali con l'andare degli anni.
> 
> ...


 concordo


----------



## Nobody (26 Marzo 2009)

Chicken ha detto:


> chiedo a tutti. *se non avessimo la vista* andrebbe meglio fra uomini e donne?


 Ma dalla nascita???


----------



## Old Chicken (26 Marzo 2009)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> Nulla vieta alla donna, come all'uomo, di affinare dei modi per risultare sempre attraente per il proprio partner, esattamente per rendere l'unione sempre appagante.


 credi che ci si metta a tavolino a pensare di affinare una dote per affascinare gli altri?


----------



## brugola (26 Marzo 2009)

Chicken ha detto:


> chiedo a tutti. se non avessimo la vista andrebbe meglio fra uomini e donne?


domanda interessante.
affineremmo altri sensi e diventeremmo selettivi ugualmente


----------



## Old Asudem (26 Marzo 2009)

affinare, cercare altre alternative per rendersi attraenti...per me queste son cazzate.
Fra due coetanei   uniti non solo da sesso non ce n'è bisogno.
Se devo ridurre un rapporto sentimentale  nel  far vedere la  bella facciata per non essere preferita a una più giovane mi vien mal de panza..
quel che m'infastidisce è che  esula da mille altri discorsi che rendono una donna sempre attraente. E sono mille cose che fan parte del rapporto.
Una donna a 40 anni è diversa da una 20enne. Grazie al cazzo.
Ci voleva un 50enne in crisi ormonale come oscar per venircelo a spiegare ...


----------



## Old Chicken (26 Marzo 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ma dalla nascita???


si. tutti esseri umani non dotati della vista.


----------



## Minerva (26 Marzo 2009)

Chicken ha detto:


> chiedo a tutti. se non avessimo la vista andrebbe meglio fra uomini e donne?


 guarda che l'armonia  e l'equilibrio delle forme e la bellezza in genere è evidente  anche per chi è cieco.


----------



## Old oscar (26 Marzo 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Oscar, mi sei anche simpatico, ma dici un mare di castronerie.
> 
> Ma tu quante 40 enni conosci?! Grinze?! MA DOVE?!


 
le grinze iniziano dopo, hai ragione, ma per 40enni si intende il decenne 
dai 40 ai 50.

In quanto alla simpatia, beh, quando una donna mi dice così, vuol dire che sottintende una sua presunta superiorità nei miei confronti e la cosa mi fa sempre un pochino sorridere. Non per la questione " superiorità " ma per il fatto che lei ( la donna ) è ancora ferma a quel modo di pensare e di vedere il rapporto uomo-donna.

beh, anche tu mi stai simpatica, fattucchierina !


----------



## brugola (26 Marzo 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> guarda che l'armonia e l'equilibrio delle forme e la bellezza in genere è evidente anche per chi è cieco.


ah si? e come fa a percepire delle belle forme e un bel viso se è cieco??


----------



## Old Chicken (26 Marzo 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> domanda interessante.
> affineremmo altri sensi e diventeremmo selettivi ugualmente


 naturalmente o come arma di seduzione per gli altri, pensata e studiata?


----------



## ranatan (26 Marzo 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> domanda interessante.
> affineremmo altri sensi e diventeremmo selettivi ugualmente


Magari selezioneremmo in base agli odori.
Questo ha un odore che mi piace, questo no...e poi c'è sempre il tatto


----------



## Minerva (26 Marzo 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> ah si? e come fa a percepire delle belle forme e un bel viso se è cieco??


 accarezzando un volto o un corpo


----------



## Nobody (26 Marzo 2009)

Chicken ha detto:


> si. tutti esseri umani non dotati della vista.


 Avremmo sviluppato altri sensi... la selezione naturale agirebbe sempre.


----------



## Old Asudem (26 Marzo 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> accarezzando un volto o un corpo


non vedere l'espressione di uno sguardo, il colore degli occhi , della pelle, dei capeli conta eccome.


----------



## Old irresponsabile (26 Marzo 2009)

Chicken ha detto:


> credi che ci si metta a tavolino a pensare di affinare una dote per affascinare gli altri?


ma che domanda è?


----------



## Old irresponsabile (26 Marzo 2009)

Chicken ha detto:


> naturalmente o come arma di seduzione per gli altri, pensata e studiata?


a ridaje....cosa vuoi dire?


----------



## Old Chicken (26 Marzo 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Avremmo sviluppato altri sensi... la selezione naturale agirebbe sempre.


la base di partenza su cui si  concoradato, mi sembra, è che l'uomo sia più affascinato dalla visione mentre le donne meno. se si partisse, daquesto punto di vista, nell stesse condizoni, credi che vi sarà sempre un diverso modo tra uomini e donne di venire attratti e affascinati? se si, ipotizzando, da cosa?


----------



## Verena67 (26 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> affinare, cercare altre alternative per rendersi attraenti...per me queste son cazzate.
> Fra due coetanei uniti non solo da sesso non ce n'è bisogno.
> *Se devo ridurre un rapporto sentimentale nel far vedere la bella facciata per non essere preferita a una più giovane mi vien mal de panza..*
> quel che m'infastidisce è che esula da mille altri discorsi che rendono una donna sempre attraente. E sono mille cose che fan parte del rapporto.
> ...


quoto con il sangue.

Pensavo a questa cosa oggi: una mia amica dice che lei "Non attrae" gli uomini. Non li attrae e basta. Mentre altre donne...non devono far nulla e zac.

Ma mi viene da pensare...costruirsi come essere umano sfaccettato, vitale, con una vita, degli interessi, etc. è anche un po' onere di tutti noi, maschi o femmine che siamo.

Insomma richiede lavoro,  e non parlo del lavoro del chirurgo plastico!


----------



## brugola (26 Marzo 2009)

Chicken ha detto:


> la base di partenza su cui si concoradato, mi sembra, è che l'uomo sia più affascinato dalla visione mentre le donne meno. se si partisse, daquesto punto di vista, nell stesse condizoni, credi che vi sarà sempre un diverso modo tra uomini e donne di venire attratti e affascinati? se si, ipotizzando, da cosa?


te l'abbiamo detto. affineremmo altri sensi, che so l'odore, il tatto.


----------



## Old Chicken (26 Marzo 2009)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> ma che domanda è?


 se io sono una persona simpatica e attaggo soprattutto per questo, credi che tenderei scientemente adaffinare questa dte per risultare sempre più attraente o mi verrà naturale?


----------



## Old irresponsabile (26 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> affinare, cercare altre alternative per rendersi attraenti...per me queste son cazzate.
> Fra due coetanei uniti non solo da sesso non ce n'è bisogno.
> Se devo ridurre un rapporto sentimentale nel far vedere la bella facciata per non essere preferita a una più giovane mi vien mal de panza..
> quel che m'infastidisce è che esula da mille altri discorsi che rendono una donna sempre attraente. E sono mille cose che fan parte del rapporto.
> ...


questa è UNA visione dell'argomento.
Che male c'è per una donna di 50 anni mettersi le autoreggenti e pavoneggiarsi se la cosa piace al proprio lui e contribuisce a renderla interessante nonostante l'età?

Asu, tu parli di patate ed io di carote, con l'unica differenza che io non parlo di mal di panza o di luoghi comuni, scusa eh...


----------



## Old Asudem (26 Marzo 2009)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> ma che domanda è?


è lecita e sacrosanta.
Ma verrà un cazzo di momento in cui fra un uomo e una donna che stanno insieme da tanto non ci sarà più bisogno di abbellirsi e ornarsi per piacersi e stuzzicarsi senza per questo trascurarsi e lasciarsi andare?
un uomo che si addormenta al tuo fianco ogni sera e ti guarda appena sveglia, un uomo che ,magari, ha assistito al tuo parto, che ti ha vista gonfiarti di vita e cambiare forma, un uomo che guarda le grinze e le rughe con tenerezza e non con commiserazione.
pare assurdo?


----------



## Verena67 (26 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> e poi crepano sempre prima!!


 
giuro che mi hai tolto le parole di bocca....


----------



## Minerva (26 Marzo 2009)

Chicken ha detto:


> la base di partenza su cui si concoradato, mi sembra, è che l'uomo sia più affascinato dalla visione mentre le donne meno. se si partisse, daquesto punto di vista, nell stesse condizoni, credi che vi sarà sempre un diverso modo tra uomini e donne di venire attratti e affascinati? se si, ipotizzando, da cosa?


 èuna partenza scriteriata. in quanto quando parliamo del bisogno visivo maschile comprendiamo tutti gli altri sensi , odore di femmina (estrogeni)compreso .


----------



## Old Chicken (26 Marzo 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> te l'abbiamo detto. affineremmo altri sensi, che so l'odore, il tatto.


 non è la rispota alla domanda. io parlo di differenze. se gli uomini vengono attrati dall vista e le donne meno. non avendola nessuno dei due, secondo te, le donne sarebbero più attratte dall'odore mentre gli uomini più dal tatto o viceversa? o secondo altre combinazione dei sensi. la mia è solo una ipotesi.


----------



## Nobody (26 Marzo 2009)

Chicken ha detto:


> la base di partenza su cui si concoradato, mi sembra, è che l'uomo sia più affascinato dalla visione mentre le donne meno. se si partisse, daquesto punto di vista, nell stesse condizoni, credi che vi sarà sempre un diverso modo tra uomini e donne di venire attratti e affascinati? se si, ipotizzando, da cosa?


 Bisognerebbe studiare le talpe e i pipistrelli...   

	
	
		
		
	


	




 Siicuramente anche lì, come in tutto il mondo naturale, i due sessi si scelgono in base a priorità precise... i geni vanno comunque trasmessi nel miglior modo possibile.


----------



## lale75 (26 Marzo 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> e siamo sempre lì, pensate di essere voi a darla ?
> 
> ma per favore, evolviamoci..
> 
> ...


 
Scusate...qualcuno si è perso questa chicca per strada...pietosa


----------



## soleluna80 (26 Marzo 2009)

Chicken ha detto:


> solo perchè un uomo ha avuto *l'ardire* di spargere il suo seme mi sembra troppo. questa è crudeltà da corte dell'Aja.








   addirittura ardire?


----------



## brugola (26 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> è lecita e sacrosanta.
> Ma verrà un cazzo di momento in cui fra un uomo e una donna che stanno insieme da tanto non ci sarà più bisogno di abbellirsi e ornarsi per piacersi e stuzzicarsi senza per questo trascurarsi e lasciarsi andare?
> un uomo che si addormenta al tuo fianco ogni sera e ti guarda appena sveglia, un uomo che ,magari, ha assistito al tuo parto, che ti ha vista gonfiarti di vita e cambiare forma, un uomo che guarda le grinze e le rughe con tenerezza e non con commiserazione.
> pare assurdo?


tu escludi completamente il discorso che cercare di essere bella e attraente per il proprio uomo possa anche essere piacevole.
il sentirsi guardata con ammirazione da colui con il quale ti stendi ogni mattina e ogni sera è bello sia per lui che per te .Per molte donne non è un bisogno, è un piacere. E non esclude certo l'amore.
Poi ci sono donne che se ne catafottono allegramente e altre per le quali essere ancora attraenti e piacenti è importante.


----------



## Old Chicken (26 Marzo 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> èuna partenza scriteriata. in quanto quando parliamo del bisogno visivo maschile comprendiamo tutti gli altri sensi , odore di femmina (estrogeni)compreso .


non è quello che finora è uscito.


----------



## Nobody (26 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> è lecita e sacrosanta.
> Ma verrà un cazzo di momento in cui fra un uomo e una donna che stanno insieme da tanto non ci sarà più bisogno di abbellirsi e ornarsi per piacersi e stuzzicarsi senza per questo trascurarsi e lasciarsi andare?
> un uomo che si addormenta al tuo fianco ogni sera e ti guarda appena sveglia, un uomo che ,magari, ha assistito al tuo parto, che ti ha vista gonfiarti di vita e cambiare forma, un uomo che guarda le grinze e le rughe con tenerezza e non con commiserazione.
> pare assurdo?


 Ma si parlava di seduzione dei primi momenti... cosa c'entra questo discorso? Chiaro che in una coppia affiatata contano tante altre cose...


----------



## Old irresponsabile (26 Marzo 2009)

Chicken ha detto:


> se io sono una persona simpatica e attaggo soprattutto per questo, credi che tenderei scientemente adaffinare questa dte per risultare sempre più attraente o mi verrà naturale?


 ma che cavolo ne so io di cosa fai tu!!

il concetto qual'è? dove vuoi andare a parare?


----------



## Old Chicken (26 Marzo 2009)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> questa è UNA visione dell'argomento.
> Che male c'è per una donna di 50 anni mettersi le autoreggenti e pavoneggiarsi se la cosa piace al proprio lui e contribuisce a renderla interessante nonostante l'età?
> 
> Asu, tu parli di patate ed io di carote, con l'unica differenza che io non parlo di mal di panza o di luoghi comuni, scusa eh...


quello che hai appena descritto è l'esempio di come affinare una dote?


----------



## Old Asudem (26 Marzo 2009)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> questa è UNA visione dell'argomento.
> Che male c'è per una donna di 50 anni mettersi le autoreggenti e pavoneggiarsi se la cosa piace al proprio lui e contribuisce* a renderla interessante nonostante l'età?*
> 
> Asu, tu parli di patate ed io di carote, con l'unica differenza che io non parlo di mal di panza o di luoghi comuni, scusa eh...


ti sei risposto da solo


----------



## Minerva (26 Marzo 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ma si parlava di seduzione dei primi momenti... cosa c'entra questo discorso? Chiaro che in una coppia affiatata contano tante altre cose...


 in una coppia affiatata capita che lui ti veda stremata da un parto o stravolta al mattino e in tanti altri modi.
rimane il fatto che per rispetto mio e tuo farò di tutto per essere al meglio.
è un altro diritto- dovere


----------



## Old irresponsabile (26 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> è lecita e sacrosanta.
> Ma verrà un cazzo di momento in cui fra un uomo e una donna che stanno insieme da tanto non ci sarà più bisogno di abbellirsi e ornarsi per piacersi e stuzzicarsi senza per questo trascurarsi e lasciarsi andare?
> un uomo che si addormenta al tuo fianco ogni sera e ti guarda appena sveglia, un uomo che ,magari, ha assistito al tuo parto, che ti ha vista gonfiarti di vita e cambiare forma, un uomo che guarda le grinze e le rughe con tenerezza e non con commiserazione.
> pare assurdo?


non è una domanda chiara. Detta così è come chiedere che ore sono, quale è il concetto?

tu hai espresso il tuo che personalmente non condivido, ma ce ne possono essere altri, non credi?


----------



## brugola (26 Marzo 2009)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> contribuisce a renderla interessante nonostante l'età?
> 
> ...


ecco, questo è la conferma di quanto si diceva sull'impatto visivo di un uomo e una donna.
nonostante l'età...


----------



## Old oscar (26 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> m'infastidisce è che esula da mille altri discorsi che rendono una donna sempre attraente. E sono mille cose che fan parte del rapporto.
> Una donna a 40 anni è diversa da una 20enne. Grazie al cazzo.
> Ci voleva un 50enne in crisi ormonale come oscar per venircelo a spiegare ...


non ho 50 anni, non mi invecchiare 

	
	
		
		
	


	





dai, sù, non ti infastidire, se ti infastidisci ti corrughi e se ti corrughi poi, forse, diventi bruttina.


----------



## Old Chicken (26 Marzo 2009)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> ma che cavolo ne so io di cosa fai tu!!
> 
> il concetto qual'è? dove vuoi andare a parare?


non parlavo di me. di un ipotetico io. uomo  o donna che sia.
non voglio andare a parare da nessuna parte. non ho certezze e pongo quesiti. se ti appaio come provocatorio allo scopo solo di innervosirti dimmelo, smetto di farti domande.


----------



## Verena67 (26 Marzo 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Scusate...qualcuno si è perso questa chicca per strada...pietosa


 
no non l'avevo vista. Ero stata lì lì per chiamare lo staff, mi sono contenuta.


----------



## Old irresponsabile (26 Marzo 2009)

Chicken ha detto:


> quello che hai appena descritto è l'esempio di come affinare una dote?


OH! ascolta.

M'hai rotto il piffero adesso! sarai capace di esprimere un concetto con senso compiuto senza fare domande?

butti lì delle domande che sono fini a sè stesse e magari pretendi una risposta?


----------



## Old Chicken (26 Marzo 2009)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> OH! ascolta.
> 
> M'hai rotto il piffero adesso! sarai capace di esprimere un concetto con senso compiuto senza fare domande?
> 
> butti lì delle domande che sono fini a sè stesse e magari pretendi una risposta?


non pretendo nulla. mi chiedevo e chiedevo a te il motivo per il quale parli di affinare doti e poi te ne esci con le autoreggenti & co.


----------



## soleluna80 (26 Marzo 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Scusate...qualcuno si è perso questa chicca per strada...pietosa


vista, vista ma ho glissato perchè sono una signora....


----------



## Nobody (26 Marzo 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> in una coppia affiatata capita che lui ti veda stremata da un parto o stravolta al mattino e in tanti altri modi.
> rimane il fatto che per rispetto mio e tuo farò di tutto per essere al meglio.
> è un altro diritto- dovere


 Concordo. Soprattutto per rispetto mio, a mio modo di vedere. Anche se vivo solo, cerco di essere al meglio di me stesso.


----------



## brugola (26 Marzo 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Scusate...qualcuno si è perso questa chicca per strada...pietosa


 
me l'ero persa


----------



## ranatan (26 Marzo 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> tu escludi completamente il discorso che cercare di essere bella e attraente per il proprio uomo possa anche essere piacevole.
> il sentirsi guardata con ammirazione da colui con il quale ti stendi ogni mattina e ogni sera è bello sia per lui che per te .Per molte donne non è un bisogno, è un piacere. E non esclude certo l'amore.
> Poi ci sono donne che se ne catafottono allegramente e altre per le quali essere ancora attraenti e piacenti è importante.


Per me per esempio è abbastanza importante. Mi fa piacere sapere che mio marito mi trova attraente. 
Però non sopporterei di stare con un uomo che "pretende" da me che io lo sia e se non lo sono che cerchi di esserlo...


----------



## ranatan (26 Marzo 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> me l'ero persa


 Cosa? Me la ridite?


----------



## soleluna80 (26 Marzo 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> me l'ero persa


ringrazierò il mio boy che mi fa sto favore...


----------



## Old Asudem (26 Marzo 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> non ho 50 anni, non mi invecchiare
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Per me ne hai 80 da come parli.
Ti tranquillizzo: sono già rugosa, brutta e vecchia.


----------



## soleluna80 (26 Marzo 2009)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Cosa? Me la ridite?


 
che gli uomini fanno un piacere alle donne ad andarci a letto...


----------



## Old irresponsabile (26 Marzo 2009)

Chicken ha detto:


> non pretendo nulla. mi chiedevo e chiedevo a te il motivo per il quale parli di affinare doti e poi te ne esci con le autoreggenti & co.


no allora aspetta un attimo, ferma le macchine.

O sono io ad essere dislessico o qualcosa non và.

Ma che c'entra? Una donna a 40 anni può essere bella come può non esserlo,  ma questo anche a venti o a trenta o  a 50.

Mi fai riscrivere cose chiare che ho già detto: una donna quando inizia a sfiorire non può pretendere di essere attraente agli occhi di un uomo tanto quanto le era a 20, se è intelligente e ci tiene a mantenere un rapporto soddisfacente con il proprio uomo affina la seduzione, il dialogo, il modo di coccolare il proprio lui, per non lasciar raffreddare la passione.
Amore, affetto e tutto quello che ruota intorno ai sentimenti non c'entrano un caxxo: io parlo di seduzione, coniugale e non.

E tanto lo fà un uomo, quanto lo fà la donna. Solo gli intelligenti, però, quelli che accettano l'avanzare degli anni e ne fanno una risorsa, non un limite.
E dato che non sopporto chi ha paura di invecchiare, mi infervoro pure.

chiaro adesso?


----------



## Old irresponsabile (26 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> Per me ne hai 80 da come parli.
> Ti tranquillizzo: sono già rugosa, brutta e vecchia.


tu te la sei menata solo perchè si sono definite le quarantenni rugose.

ma dai asu......a 40 anni una donna inizia a vivere, ma lo capiamo o no?


----------



## Old Asudem (26 Marzo 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> tu escludi completamente il discorso che cercare di essere bella e attraente per il proprio uomo possa anche essere piacevole.
> il sentirsi guardata con ammirazione da colui con il quale ti stendi ogni mattina e ogni sera è bello sia per lui che per te .Per molte donne non è un bisogno, è un piacere. E non esclude certo l'amore.
> Poi ci sono donne che se ne catafottono allegramente e altre per le quali essere ancora attraenti e piacenti è importante.





Minerva ha detto:


> in una coppia affiatata capita che lui ti veda stremata da un parto o stravolta al mattino e in tanti altri modi.
> rimane il fatto che per rispetto mio e tuo farò di tutto per essere al meglio.
> è un altro diritto- dovere





moltimodi ha detto:


> Concordo. Soprattutto per rispetto mio, a mio modo di vedere. Anche se vivo solo, cerco di essere al meglio di me stesso.


ho scritto senza trascurarsi e lasciarsi andare


----------



## lale75 (26 Marzo 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> che gli uomini fanno un piacere alle donne ad andarci a letto...


 
A questo punto l'unica cosa che mi resta da dire è "povero Oscar"...davvero mi fai pena. Alla soglia dei 50 ti attizzano solo le ventenni che a meno che tu non sia uno strafigo o un miliardario non te la daranno mai...e vivi nella convinzione che *TU* fai un favore ad una donna ad andarci a letto...ne ho lette di caxxate ma questa le supera veramente tutte...


----------



## Old Asudem (26 Marzo 2009)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> tu te la sei menata solo perchè si sono definite le quarantenni rugose.
> 
> ma dai asu......*a 40 anni una donna inizia a vivere, ma lo capiamo o no?*



ho fatto finta di non vedere già prima una tua frase che mi ha infastidito ..ora ,se permetti , addirittura affermare i motivi per i quali me la sono presa IO  mi sembra un po' eccessivo 

	
	
		
		
	


	





su quanto evidenziato...glissiamo va' che è meglio


----------



## brugola (26 Marzo 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> A questo punto l'unica cosa che mi resta da dire è "povero Oscar"...davvero mi fai pena. Alla soglia dei 50 ti attizzano solo le ventenni che a meno che tu non sia uno strafigo o un miliardario non te la daranno mai...e vivi nella convinzione che *TU* fai un favore ad una donna ad andarci a letto...*ne ho lette di caxxate ma questa le supera veramente tutte*...


no no, se cerchi tra i suoi altri post vedrai che ne trovi altre anche meglio


----------



## soleluna80 (26 Marzo 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> A questo punto l'unica cosa che mi resta da dire è "povero Oscar"...davvero mi fai pena. Alla soglia dei 50 ti attizzano solo le ventenni che a meno che tu non sia uno strafigo o un miliardario non te la daranno mai...e vivi nella convinzione che *TU* fai un favore ad una donna ad andarci a letto...ne ho lette di caxxate ma questa le supera veramente tutte...


mi tocca quotarti


----------



## Old Chicken (26 Marzo 2009)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> no allora aspetta un attimo, ferma le macchine.
> 
> O sono io ad essere dislessico o qualcosa non và.
> 
> ...


 hai scritto una cosa che usi comepremessa e cioè quello che ho sottolineati n grassetto. penso sia una premessa sbagliata.
chiediamo alle donne qui del forum che sono vicine a quell'età: pretendete di essere attraenti come quando lo eravate a 20?
se non lo pretendete, vi siete messe davanti allo specchio e vedendovi sfiorite ec...vi siete dette."ok, adesso affiniamo altre doti per piacere e sedurre"?
il mio pensiero è che tu lo fai apparire una conseguenza logica e pensata con coscienza mentre, se succede, io credo sia più naturale e spontanea.


----------



## Old irresponsabile (26 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ho fatto finta di non vedere già prima una tua frase che mi ha infastidito ..ora ,se permetti , addirittura affermare i motivi per i quali me la sono presa IO mi sembra un po' eccessivo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


E' quello che hai lasciato intendere.

Asu, quando fai così sei insopportabile. O dici o non dici: possibile che a rotazione c'è sempre qualcosa che infastidisce? ma per quieto vivere non si può mai scrivere la propria opinione? quale frase mia ti ha infastidito?


----------



## Iago (26 Marzo 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> no no, se cerchi tra i suoi altri post vedrai che ne trovi altre anche meglio


----------



## Old irresponsabile (26 Marzo 2009)

Chicken ha detto:


> hai scritto una cosa che usi comepremessa e cioè quello che ho sottolineati n grassetto. penso sia una premessa sbagliata.
> chiediamo alle donne qui del forum che sono vicine a quell'età: pretendete di essere attraenti come quando lo eravate a 20?
> se non lo pretendete, vi siete messe davanti allo specchio e vedendovi sfiorite ec...vi siete dette."ok, adesso affiniamo altre doti per piacere e sedurre"?
> il mio pensiero è che tu lo fai apparire una conseguenza logica e pensata con coscienza mentre, se succede, io credo sia più naturale e spontanea.


io credo invece che tu rientri nella categoria delle sfiorite acide che si piangono addosso, e lo dimostra il fatto che hai definito il mio contesto come una premessa: non è una premessa è una certezza.

e poi ho sentito citare troppe volte, anche da altre, la parola "pretesa": ma di che pretese state parlando? cosa c'è da pretendere?


----------



## lale75 (26 Marzo 2009)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> tu te la sei menata solo perchè si sono definite le quarantenni rugose.
> 
> ma dai asu......a 40 anni una donna inizia a vivere, ma lo capiamo o no?


 
Dipende dalla donna...comunque, signori miei, voi non siete diversi da noi. Siete altrettanto ridicoli quando non vi arrendete agli anni che passano, ai capelli che cadono, ai peli grigi sul petto ed alla pancetta, guardate le ragazzine scosciate per strada sapendo che tento A VOI, a meno che non siate miliardari, non ve la daranno mai...parlo dei peggiori di voi, quelli che di una donna guardano solo le tette ed il culo...che poi sono quelli che invidiano i loro coetanei che tornano dai viaggi esotici con la mogliettina di vent'anni...


----------



## brugola (26 Marzo 2009)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> *io credo invece che tu rientri nella categoria delle sfiorite acide che si piangono addosso, e lo dimostra il fatto che hai definito il mio contesto come una premessa: non è una premessa è una certezza.*
> 
> ?


sei maleducato e non capisco proprio perchè reagisci così ad una visione differente dalla tua


----------



## Nobody (26 Marzo 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Dipende dalla donna...comunque, signori miei, voi non siete diversi da noi. Siete altrettanto ridicoli quando non vi arrendete agli anni che passano, ai capelli che cadono, ai peli grigi sul petto ed alla pancetta, guardate le ragazzine scosciate per strada sapendo che tento A VOI, a meno che non siate miliardari, non ve la daranno mai...parlo dei peggiori di voi, *quelli che di una donna guardano solo le tette ed il culo*...che poi sono quelli che invidiano i loro coetanei che tornano dai viaggi esotici con la mogliettina di vent'anni...


 Io guardo anche le gambe...


----------



## Old irresponsabile (26 Marzo 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Dipende dalla donna...comunque, signori miei, voi non siete diversi da noi. Siete altrettanto ridicoli quando non vi arrendete agli anni che passano, ai capelli che cadono, ai peli grigi sul petto ed alla pancetta, guardate le ragazzine scosciate per strada sapendo che tento A VOI, a meno che non siate miliardari, non ve la daranno mai...parlo dei peggiori di voi, quelli che di una donna guardano solo le tette ed il culo...che poi sono quelli che invidiano i loro coetanei che tornano dai viaggi esotici con la mogliettina di vent'anni...


e chi ha mai detto il contrario?

quello che dici purtroppo è vero per la maggior parte degli uomini over40.

mai negato.


----------



## Iago (26 Marzo 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> sei maleducato e non capisco proprio perchè reagisci così ad una visione differente dalla tua



...e poi pollo secondo me, è un uomo...


----------



## Old Chicken (26 Marzo 2009)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> io credo invece che tu rientri nella categoria delle sfiorite acide che si piangono addosso, e lo dimostra il fatto che hai definito il mio contesto come una premessa: non è una premessa è una certezza.
> 
> e poi ho sentito citare troppe volte, anche da altre, la parola "pretesa": ma di che pretese state parlando? cosa c'è da pretendere?


 sono uomo e sono pollo. se fossi una donna avrei scelto mucca.
parlare di certezze di come si senta una donna essendo un uomo mi sembra quantomeno azzardato. 
hai scritto tu di ipotetiche pretese, non io.


----------



## lale75 (26 Marzo 2009)

Signore del forum, propongo una standing ovation ed un enorme grazie a questi poveracci che sono costretti a darcelo. Fosse per loro se lo terrebbero lì nelle mutande fino a che non gli si raggrinzisce come un arachide...
Qualcuno con una memoria migliore della mia mi può aiutare? Non era Oscar quello delle zaganelle guardando internet?...ricordo di aver avuto una discussione con qualcuno al proposito


----------



## Old Asudem (26 Marzo 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> sei maleducato e non capisco proprio perchè reagisci così ad una visione differente dalla tua


che incoerenza.
Prima si parla di 40 enni che non si arrendono e si conciano come ventenni e poi  di donne sfiorite (cazzo vuol dire???)  che si piangono addosso..
se reagiscono son coglione se non lo fanno si piangono addosso.


----------



## brugola (26 Marzo 2009)

Iago ha detto:


> ...e poi pollo secondo me, è un uomo...








  anche per me è un masculo


----------



## Old Chicken (26 Marzo 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Signore del forum, propongo una standing ovation ed un enorme grazie a questi poveracci che sono costretti a darcelo. Fosse per loro se lo terrebbero lì nelle mutande fino a che non gli si raggrinzisce come un arachide...
> Qualcuno con una memoria migliore della mia mi può aiutare? Non era Oscar quello delle zaganelle guardando internet?...ricordo di aver avuto una discussione con qualcuno al proposito


fosse solo oscar


----------



## Old irresponsabile (26 Marzo 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> sei maleducato e non capisco proprio perchè reagisci così ad una visione differente dalla tua


no brugola, scusami: la maleducazione è ben altra cosa.

Non sopporto i toni saccenti e superiori. E siccome non sono più un ragazzino mi infervoro pure.

Ad mk le si salta in testa perchè risponde con le emoticons, e allora cosa dire di questa che risponde 4 volte con 4 domande fuori luogo? ma ci prendiamo per il culo?

se vogliamo parlare e confrontarci bene, se ci difendiamo dietro luoghi comuni e citazioni varie, ditemelo che esco dal 3d ed arrivederci.


----------



## Old Chicken (26 Marzo 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> anche per me è un masculo


 fino a che non mi acchiappa il Sig. Amadori


----------



## Old Asudem (26 Marzo 2009)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> no brugola, scusami: la maleducazione è ben altra cosa.
> 
> Non sopporto i toni saccenti e superiori. E siccome non sono più un ragazzino mi infervoro pure.
> 
> ...


è ommo.
e pare ragioni anche benino


----------



## ranatan (26 Marzo 2009)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> io credo invece che tu rientri nella categoria delle sfiorite acide che si piangono addosso, e lo dimostra il fatto che hai definito il mio contesto come una premessa: non è una premessa è una certezza.
> 
> e poi ho sentito citare troppe volte, anche da altre, la parola "pretesa": ma di che pretese state parlando? cosa c'è da pretendere?


Personalmente con pretendere intendo dire, per esempio, un uomo che mi chiede (anche in modo velato) di indossare abiti molto femminili e tacchi alti per piacergli di più. Oppure di mettere le calze autoreggenti.
Ho fatto questo esempio perchè io il più delle volte mi vesto in modo piuttosto sportivo e la vivrei come una forzatura, non mi sentirei a mio agio.
Anche se so che pochissimi elementi chiederebbero questo alla partner, sapendo di andare contro la sua natura.


----------



## brugola (26 Marzo 2009)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> no brugola, scusami: la maleducazione è ben altra cosa.
> 
> Non sopporto i toni saccenti e superiori. E siccome non sono più un ragazzino mi infervoro pure.
> 
> ...


se non ti garba la sua domanda o non la consideri seria glissi.
e con la frase secondo me sei un'acida sfiorita, così come con i tuoi discorsi di pretesa a dover essere attraenti per il Dio maschio non avendo più la beltà dei 20 anni  hai ben chiarito la tua posizione.
lontanissima dalla mia.


----------



## Old irresponsabile (26 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> che incoerenza.
> Prima si parla di 40 enni che non si arrendono e si conciano come ventenni e poi di donne sfiorite (cazzo vuol dire???) che si piangono addosso..
> se reagiscono son coglione se non lo fanno si piangono addosso.


 
sai cosa penso? che non abbiate letto bene i miei post e siate convinte che io la pensi come oscar.

Altrimenti non si spiega questo atteggiamento.


----------



## lale75 (26 Marzo 2009)

Chicken ha detto:


> fosse solo oscar


 
A farsi le pippe davanti al computer? Pensa te che io ho sempre creduto che fossero i vecchi over 60 a farlo, o gli adolescenti, ossia quelli che non hanno possibilità di avere una vita sessuale soddisfacente...scema che sono.


----------



## Old Chicken (26 Marzo 2009)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> no brugola, scusami: la maleducazione è ben altra cosa.
> 
> Non sopporto i toni saccenti e superiori. E siccome non sono più un ragazzino mi infervoro pure.
> 
> ...


ho fatto domande per capire meglio e o ho detto la mia. non capisco perchè ti arrabbi in questo modo.


----------



## Old Asudem (26 Marzo 2009)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> ossignur, oscar: subito dopo pranzo con la parmigggiana sullo stomaco che fà a pugni col fegato, sono concetti complessi da erudire.
> 
> * tendenzialmente hai ragione*, ma non facciamo di tutta l'erba un fascio.





irresponsabile ha detto:


> sai cosa penso? che non abbiate letto bene i miei post e siate convinte che io la pensi come oscar.
> 
> Altrimenti non si spiega questo atteggiamento.


----------



## Old irresponsabile (26 Marzo 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> se non ti garba la sua domanda o non la consideri seria glissi.
> e con la frase secondo me sei un'acida sfiorita, così come con i tuoi discorsi di pretesa a dover essere attraenti per il Dio maschio non avendo più la beltà dei 20 anni hai ben chiarito la tua posizione.
> lontanissima dalla mia.


 
brugola, rileggi i miei post a bocce ferme e poi rivedi ciò che hai appena scritto.


----------



## lale75 (26 Marzo 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Io guardo anche le gambe...


 

Bhè dai, un passo avanti...


----------



## Old Chicken (26 Marzo 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> A farsi le pippe davanti al computer? Pensa te che io ho sempre creduto che fossero i vecchi over 60 a farlo, o gli adolescenti, ossia quelli che non hanno possibilità di avere una vita sessuale soddisfacente...scema che sono.


 è difficile oggiggiorno trovare galline compiacenti.


----------



## Old irresponsabile (26 Marzo 2009)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> ossignur, oscar: subito dopo pranzo con la parmigggiana sullo stomaco che fà a pugni col fegato, sono concetti complessi da erudire.
> 
> tendenzialmente hai ragione, *ma non facciamo di tutta l'erba un fascio*.





Asudem ha detto:


>


.


----------



## soleluna80 (26 Marzo 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Signore del forum, propongo una standing ovation ed un enorme grazie a questi poveracci che sono costretti a darcelo. Fosse per loro se lo terrebbero lì nelle mutande fino a che non gli si raggrinzisce come un arachide...
> Qualcuno con una memoria migliore della mia mi può aiutare? Non era Oscar quello delle zaganelle guardando internet?...ricordo di aver avuto una discussione con qualcuno al proposito


 
e si vede che non aveva trovato qualcuna a cui fare un piacere!!


----------



## Old irresponsabile (26 Marzo 2009)

Chicken ha detto:


> ho fatto domande per capire meglio e o ho detto la mia. non capisco perchè ti arrabbi in questo modo.


ti diverti a prendermi per i fodelli?

tu non hai detto la tua, di tuo non hai detto proprio niente.

Hai solo strumentalizzato le mie parole, ecco perchè mi arrabbio.


----------



## Old Asudem (26 Marzo 2009)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> .


dicendo che tendenzialmente ha  ragione avvalli (parzialmente ma avvalli) le cazzate postate.
Per me è sufficiente


----------



## lale75 (26 Marzo 2009)

Chicken ha detto:


> è difficile oggiggiorno trovare galline compiacenti.


 
No Pollo, non credo. Certo che se hai più di 20 anni e fai capire ad una donna che di lei ti piacciono solo le tette ed il culo è ben difficile che ti possa trovare attraente...io parlo per me, ovviamente, i complimenti, specie quelli riferiti al fisico, mi imbarazzano moltissimo. Parrà strano ma mi seduce molto di più un uomo che mi fa capire che apprezza altro di me...poi è chiaro che il desiderio "fisico" sarà importante, ma lo diventa in un altro momento. Uno che mi dice "che bel culo che hai" con me ha chiuso.


----------



## Old irresponsabile (26 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> dicendo che tendenzialmente ha ragione avvalli (parzialmente ma avvalli) le cazzate postate.
> Per me è sufficiente


 
Asu, và bene così, dai.

Ti reputo una persona intelligente e sono sicuro che hai capito perfettamente cosa intendessi dire, voglio pensarla così. OK?

un bacio.


----------



## Old Chicken (26 Marzo 2009)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> ti diverti a prendermi per i fodelli?
> 
> tu non hai detto la tua, di tuo non hai detto proprio niente.
> 
> Hai solo strumentalizzato le mie parole, ecco perchè mi arrabbio.


vuoi vederla così. ti chiedo scusa anche se credo di non averti strumentalizzato, non nel senso che penso che gli dai tu.


----------



## Old oscar (26 Marzo 2009)

Asu, eddaì. ti dò un bacetto tenero sulla fronte ma non ti arrabbiare, guarda fuori, che bel sole primaverile.


----------



## Old Chicken (26 Marzo 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> No Pollo, non credo. Certo che se hai più di 20 anni e fai capire ad una donna che di lei ti piacciono solo le tette ed il culo è ben difficile che ti possa trovare attraente...io parlo per me, ovviamente, i complimenti, specie quelli riferiti al fisico, mi imbarazzano moltissimo. Parrà strano ma mi seduce molto di più un uomo che mi fa capire che apprezza altro di me...poi è chiaro che il desiderio "fisico" sarà importante, ma lo diventa in un altro momento. Uno che mi dice "che bel culo che hai" con me ha chiuso.


 lale, le mie erano battute.


----------



## Iago (26 Marzo 2009)

vi giuro che non ho capito un ca***...


a parità di bellezza (qualora si possa misurare o paragonare...) tra una 20enne e una 40enne preferisco la seconda...


----------



## lale75 (26 Marzo 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> Asu, eddaì. ti dò un bacetto tenero sulla fronte ma non ti arrabbiare, guarda fuori, che bel sole primaverile.


 
Sei un uomo irritante


----------



## lale75 (26 Marzo 2009)

Chicken ha detto:


> lale, le mie erano battute.


 
Se mi metti la faccia lacrimosa è difficile che colga l'ironia eh...


----------



## ranatan (26 Marzo 2009)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> .


 
Quello che ha scritto Oscar è molto fastidioso perchè ha generalizzato.
E soprattutto perchè nel suo post non dava altre opzioni...ha detto che tutte le donne dai 40 in su sono così.
Anche io conosco donne che si vestono e conciano ancora come delle ragazzine, pochissime, ma ne conosco. Le trovo ridicole e mi dispiace per loro perchè evidentemente non accettanno la propria immagine. Lo dico io per prima che sono donna ultratrentenne.
Ma Irry...tu forse non hai letto attentamente il post di Oscar. Lui ha detto che tutte le quarantenni vorrebbero essere ancora delle ventenni!


----------



## lale75 (26 Marzo 2009)

Iago ha detto:


> vi giuro che non ho capito un ca***...
> 
> 
> a parità di bellezza (qualora si possa misurare o paragonare...) tra una 20enne e una 40enne preferisco la seconda...


 

Pare che siate in pochi


----------



## Old Chicken (26 Marzo 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Se mi metti la faccia lacrimosa è difficile che colga l'ironia eh...


hai ragione, avrei dovuto aggiungere alla lacrimosa anche quella che ride...
però che io sia un pollo e che parli di galline credevo fosse chiara un'ironia di fondo.


----------



## Nobody (26 Marzo 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> No Pollo, non credo. Certo che se hai più di 20 anni e fai capire ad una donna che di lei ti piacciono solo le tette ed il culo è ben difficile che ti possa trovare attraente...io parlo per me, ovviamente, i complimenti, specie quelli riferiti al fisico, mi imbarazzano moltissimo. *Parrà strano ma mi seduce molto di più un uomo che mi fa capire che apprezza altro di me*...poi è chiaro che il desiderio "fisico" sarà importante, ma lo diventa in un altro momento. *Uno che mi dice "che bel culo che hai" con me ha chiuso*.


 Macchè strano, dai... mica ci si seduce a colpi di "...ma che bel culo" o "...che magnifico uccello..." 
E' evidente che ognuno attrae e viene attratto da chi si merita.


----------



## Old Asudem (26 Marzo 2009)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Quello che ha scritto Oscar è molto  fastidioso perchè ha generalizzato.
> E soprattutto perchè nel suo post non dava altre opzioni...ha detto che tutte le donne dai 40 in su sono così.
> Anche io conosco donne che si vestono e conciano ancora come delle ragazzine, pochissime, ma ne conosco. Le trovo ridicole e mi dispiace per loro perchè evidentemente non accettanno la propria immagine. Lo dico io per prima che sono donna.
> Ma Irry...tu fose non hai letto attentamente il post di Oscar. Lui ha detto che tutte le quarantenni vorrebbero essere ancora delle ventenni!


non è stato fastidioso, è stato offensivo come sempre.
Concordo con persa.


----------



## Nobody (26 Marzo 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Pare che siate in pochi


 Pare che ti sbagli...


----------



## Old Chicken (26 Marzo 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Pare che ti sbagli...


 pare che tu abbia ragione


----------



## Nobody (26 Marzo 2009)

Chicken ha detto:


> pare che tu abbia ragione


 Difficilmente ho torto...


----------



## Old irresponsabile (26 Marzo 2009)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Quello che ha scritto Oscar è molto fastidioso perchè ha generalizzato.
> E soprattutto perchè nel suo post non dava altre opzioni...ha detto che tutte le donne dai 40 in su sono così.
> Anche io conosco donne che si vestono e conciano ancora come delle ragazzine, pochissime, ma ne conosco. Le trovo ridicole e mi dispiace per loro perchè evidentemente non accettanno la propria immagine. Lo dico io per prima che sono donna ultratrentenne.
> Ma Irry...tu forse non hai letto attentamente il post di Oscar. Lui ha detto che tutte le quarantenni vorrebbero essere ancora delle ventenni!


 
allora, facciamo chiarezza:

- esistono moltissime donne che a 40 anni si vestono come ragazzine perchè adorano sentirsi gli occhi addosso e non osate negarlo perchè è così
- le stesse sopracitate sono delle enormi insicure che hanno un terrore folle di invecchiare
- fortunatamente non tutte sono così.

tendenzialmente hai ragione, in risposta ad oscar, significava i primi due punti

ma non facciamo di tutta l'erba un fascio significava il terzo punto.


dai basta gente, non ce la faccio ad andare avanti, su...più chiaro di così cosa devo scrivere?


----------



## Old Chicken (26 Marzo 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Difficilmente ho torto...


si vince qualcosa?


----------



## ranatan (26 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> non è stato fastidioso, è stato offensivo come sempre.
> Concordo con persa.


Ma si. Ma non riesco ad offendermi per i suoi post, forse perchè li trovo tutti uguali e che hanno il solo scopo di provocare.
A volte mi infastidiscono per la monotonia.
Poi...secondo me Oscar è una donna. Non so perchè ma ho questa sensazione


----------



## Old irresponsabile (26 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> non è stato fastidioso, è stato offensivo come sempre.
> Concordo con persa.


chi? io o oscar?


----------



## Nobody (26 Marzo 2009)

Chicken ha detto:


> si vince qualcosa?


 Che mangime preferisci?


----------



## Old Asudem (26 Marzo 2009)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> chi? io o oscar?


non hai letto? rispondevo a ranatan su oscar


----------



## soleluna80 (26 Marzo 2009)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Ma si. Ma non riesco ad offendermi per i suoi post, forse perchè li trovo tutti uguali e che hanno il solo scopo di provocare.
> A volte mi infastidiscono per la monotonia.
> Poi...secondo me Oscar è una donna. Non so perchè ma ho questa sensazione


 

















  dici? che indegna rappresentante della categoria!


----------



## Iris (26 Marzo 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Macchè strano, dai... mica ci si seduce a colpi di "...ma che bel culo" o "...che magnifico uccello..."
> E' evidente che ognuno attrae e viene attratto da chi si merita.


Certi apprezzamenti si gradiscono solo nell'intimità, e quando c'è intimità appunto. Altrimenti danno solo fastidio.


----------



## Iago (26 Marzo 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Che mangime preferisci?


----------



## ranatan (26 Marzo 2009)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> allora, facciamo chiarezza:
> 
> - esistono moltissime donne che a 40 anni si vestono come ragazzine perchè adorano sentirsi gli occhi addosso e non osate negarlo perchè è così
> - le stesse sopracitate sono delle enormi insicure che hanno un terrore folle di invecchiare
> ...


Io ti ho capito, Irry


----------



## Old irresponsabile (26 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> non hai letto? rispondevo a ranatan su oscar


Ho letto eccome, invece.

Forse ti sfugge che hai quotato un post ri Ranatan che era indirizzato a me.


----------



## lale75 (26 Marzo 2009)

Chicken ha detto:


> hai ragione, avrei dovuto aggiungere alla lacrimosa anche quella che ride...
> però che io sia un pollo e che parli di galline credevo fosse chiara un'ironia di fondo.


 
Bhè sì quell'ironia l'avevo colta...


----------



## Nobody (26 Marzo 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> Certi apprezzamenti si gradiscono solo nell'intimità, e quando c'è intimità appunto. Altrimenti danno solo fastidio.


Ma infatti... il discorso di lale che avevo quotato, non ha nulla a che vedere con una normale seduzione.


----------



## Old irresponsabile (26 Marzo 2009)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Io ti ho capito, Irry


per ora mi sembri l'unica, comunque grazie.

A volte mi viene il sospetto che lo si faccia apposta perchè io NON sono permaloso....


----------



## Old Chicken (26 Marzo 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Che mangime preferisci?


mais OGM


----------



## Nobody (26 Marzo 2009)

Iago ha detto:


>


 Beh... mi chiedeva se si vincesse qualcosa... ma non saprei in che altro modo premiare un pollo!


----------



## Iris (26 Marzo 2009)

Comunque mi piacerebbe vedere la faccia di un uomo al sentirsi dire da una sconosciuta (non una battona chiaramente) "ma che bel caxxo!!!


----------



## Nobody (26 Marzo 2009)

*OGM?*



Chicken ha detto:


> mais OGM


 Allora non sei un gourmet...


----------



## lale75 (26 Marzo 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Macchè strano, dai... mica ci si seduce a colpi di "...ma che bel culo" o "...che magnifico uccello..."
> *E' evidente che ognuno attrae e viene attratto da chi si merita.[/*quote]
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Old Chicken (26 Marzo 2009)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> per ora mi sembri l'unica, comunque grazie.
> 
> A volte mi viene il sospetto che lo si faccia apposta perchè io NON sono permaloso....








comunque avere un terrore folle di invecchiare è anche umano. c'è molto di peggio....


----------



## Old irresponsabile (26 Marzo 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> Comunque mi piacerebbe vedere la faccia di un uomo al sentirsi dire da una sconosciuta (non una battona chiaramente) "ma che bel caxxo!!!


o mamma mia.....


----------



## brugola (26 Marzo 2009)

cmq ci sono tanti uomini di 40 anni che apprezzano le loro coetanee.
è quando arrivano ai 50 che iniziano ad ambire alle ragazze molto più giovani.
forse un modo per esorcizzare anche il loro invecchiamento


----------



## Nobody (26 Marzo 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> Comunque mi piacerebbe vedere la faccia di un uomo al sentirsi dire da una sconosciuta (non una battona chiaramente) "ma che bel caxxo!!!


 Ad un amico è capitata una cosa simile... in campeggio. La miss era tedesca però... sono più disinibite, e soprattutto in vacanza da noi vanno subito al sodo..


----------



## Old Chicken (26 Marzo 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Allora non sei un gourmet...


perchè tu non hai assaggiato il mais OGm che ha il sapore di ua tagliata di pesce spada


----------



## Old irresponsabile (26 Marzo 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> moltimodi ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Macchè strano, dai... mica ci si seduce a colpi di "...ma che bel culo" o "...che magnifico uccello..."
> ...


----------



## lale75 (26 Marzo 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> Certi apprezzamenti si gradiscono solo nell'intimità, e quando c'è intimità appunto. Altrimenti danno solo fastidio.


----------



## Old irresponsabile (26 Marzo 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> cmq ci sono tanti uomini di 40 anni che apprezzano le loro coetanee.
> è quando arrivano ai 50 che iniziano ad ambire alle ragazze molto più giovani.
> forse un modo per esorcizzare anche il loro invecchiamento


ma anche no...


----------



## Old Chicken (26 Marzo 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> Comunque mi piacerebbe vedere la faccia di un uomo al sentirsi dire da una sconosciuta (non una battona chiaramente) "ma che bel caxxo!!!


 a me verrebbe da ridere come succede a te


----------



## Iris (26 Marzo 2009)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> lale75 ha detto:
> 
> 
> > però esistono anche loro, che facciamo le abbattiamo? ed insieme a loro abbattiamo anche gli uomini che urlano " che bel culo, che bel culo"?
> ...


----------



## brugola (26 Marzo 2009)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> ma anche no...


ma anche si.


----------



## Nobody (26 Marzo 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> cmq ci sono tanti uomini di 40 anni che apprezzano le loro coetanee.
> è quando arrivano ai 50 che iniziano ad ambire alle ragazze molto più giovani.
> forse un modo per esorcizzare anche il loro invecchiamento


L'ho detto ieri... a cinquanta comincerò a dar la caccia alle ventenni! Devo cominciare a metter da parte soldi ora, però...


----------



## Old Chicken (26 Marzo 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Beh... mi chiedeva se si vincesse qualcosa... ma non saprei in che altro modo premiare un pollo!


le galline!


----------



## brugola (26 Marzo 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> L'ho detto ieri... a cinquanta comincerò a dar la caccia alle ventenni! Devo cominciare a metter da parte soldi da ora, però...


 
inizia subito a grattare


----------



## Iris (26 Marzo 2009)

Chicken ha detto:


> a me verrebbe da ridere come succede a te


 No. A me non viene da ridere. Quando capita ho pure una certa paura.


----------



## Old irresponsabile (26 Marzo 2009)

Chicken ha detto:


> comunque avere un terrore folle di invecchiare è anche umano. c'è molto di peggio....


avere il terrore di invecchiare è stupido.
Come avere il terrore della morte: concetti stupidi di estrazione medioevale.

Queste sono certezze che vanno fatte proprie per poter dire di aver vissuto e non essere solo esistiti.


----------



## Old Chicken (26 Marzo 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> ma anche si.


ma anche forse?


----------



## lale75 (26 Marzo 2009)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> lale75 ha detto:
> 
> 
> > però esistono anche loro, che facciamo le abbattiamo? ed insieme a loro abbattiamo anche gli uomini che urlano " che bel culo, che bel culo"?
> ...


----------



## ranatan (26 Marzo 2009)

Chicken ha detto:


> comunque avere un terrore folle di invecchiare è anche umano. c'è molto di peggio....


E' umanissimo. 
Magari terrore no ma timore si.
Se penso a me fra 30 anni quello che mi fa più paura è il fatto che mi sentirò meno forte, più acciaccata ecc. ecc.


----------



## Old irresponsabile (26 Marzo 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> ma anche si.


 
ma anche forse...


----------



## brugola (26 Marzo 2009)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> ma anche forse...


l'ha già detto il polletto


----------



## Old irresponsabile (26 Marzo 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> irresponsabile ha detto:
> 
> 
> > No?...peccato...
> ...


----------



## Old irresponsabile (26 Marzo 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> l'ha già detto il polletto


e certo che se lo scrive mentre io scrivo come faccio a vederlo? 

	
	
		
		
	


	






Bru, aperitivo?


----------



## lale75 (26 Marzo 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> L'ho detto ieri... a cinquanta comincerò a dar la caccia alle ventenni! Devo cominciare a metter da parte soldi ora, però...


 
Che arma di caccia intendi usare? Un fucile a pallini o uno di quelli con che usano per addormentare i rinoceronti?


----------



## brugola (26 Marzo 2009)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> e certo che se lo scrive mentre io scrivo come faccio a vederlo?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ho dei crampi allo stomaco da stamattina che sono tentata di andarmene a casa.
io passo..speriamo stasera


----------



## Old Chicken (26 Marzo 2009)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> avere il terrore di invecchiare è stupido.
> Come avere il terrore della morte: concetti stupidi di estrazione medioevale.
> 
> Queste sono certezze che vanno fatte proprie per poter dire di aver vissuto e non essere solo esistiti.


 ma su queto sono anche d'accordo. però può succedere anche che persone non stupide in generale abbiano questo timore. non riesco, come sembra tu faccia, a gettare lacroce addosso per questo. ripeto, c'è di peggio...


----------



## lale75 (26 Marzo 2009)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> lale75 ha detto:
> 
> 
> > vabbè, se non sapete dove metterle datele a me....
> ...


----------



## Old irresponsabile (26 Marzo 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> irresponsabile ha detto:
> 
> 
> > lale75 ha detto:
> ...


----------



## Old irresponsabile (26 Marzo 2009)

Chicken ha detto:


> ma su queto sono anche d'accordo. però può succedere anche che persone non stupide in generale abbiano questo timore. non riesco, come sembra tu faccia, a gettare lacroce addosso per questo. ripeto, c'è di peggio...


 
generalmente sono più tollerante.

Stamattina mi sento un talebano, oggi và così.


----------



## Nobody (26 Marzo 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Che arma di caccia intendi usare? Un fucile a pallini o uno di quelli con che usano per addormentare i rinoceronti?


Ma che ne so... con le nuove generazioni le vecchie armi in stile Siddartha, Castaneda, lo Zen... sparano a salve.


----------



## brugola (26 Marzo 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ma che ne so... con le nuove generazioni le vecchie armi in stile Siddartha, Castaneda, lo Zen... sparano a salve.


eh si..decisamente  

	
	
		
		
	


	








perchè non fai come il mascetti? poi ti spari


----------



## Old Chicken (26 Marzo 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> eh si..decisamente
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Nobody (26 Marzo 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> eh si..decisamente
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Il rigatino? Beh, per la contorsionista spagnola, lo potrei anche fare... poi mi date una mano tu e tua sorella col sor Savino ...


----------



## Old Chicken (26 Marzo 2009)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> generalmente sono più tollerante.
> 
> Stamattina mi sento un talebano, oggi và così.


 me sono accorto.
non volevo irry-tarti nè offenderti.


----------



## lale75 (26 Marzo 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ma che ne so... con le nuove generazioni le vecchie armi in stile Siddartha, Castaneda, lo Zen... sparano a salve.


 

Infatti...una volta uno per sedurmi mi ha regalato Il Profeta di Gibran con un petalo di rosa infilato dentro alla pagina in cui parla dell'amore...meraviglioso e riuscito tentativo


----------



## Old Asudem (26 Marzo 2009)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> lale75 ha detto:
> 
> 
> > vabbè, se non sapete dove metterle datele a me....
> ...


----------



## lale75 (26 Marzo 2009)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> lale75 ha detto:
> 
> 
> > irresponsabile ha detto:
> ...


----------



## Old Chicken (26 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> stavo pappando i pasticcini che la mia collega ha portato per il suo compleanno
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sopra i 40 chi vuoi che lo noti?


----------



## Old irresponsabile (26 Marzo 2009)

Chicken ha detto:


> me sono accorto.
> non volevo irry-tarti nè offenderti.


ok,ok...non andiamo avanti con post strappalacrime stile remigi, và.

a posto così.


----------



## brugola (26 Marzo 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Il rigatino? Beh, per la contorsionista spagnola, lo potrei anche fare... poi mi date una mano tu e tua sorella col sor Savino ...


ma davvero?? a me fanno impressione le contorsioniste.
con sor savino ti si aiuta noi..si farà la solita colletta


----------



## Old Asudem (26 Marzo 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Il rigatino? Beh, per la contorsionista spagnola, lo potrei anche fare... poi mi date una mano tu e tua sorella col sor Savino ...


----------



## brugola (26 Marzo 2009)

Chicken ha detto:


> sopra i 40 chi vuoi che lo noti?


----------



## Old Chicken (26 Marzo 2009)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> ok,ok...non andiamo avanti con post strappalacrime stile remigi, và.
> 
> a posto così.


chiamami Garrone


----------



## Nobody (26 Marzo 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Infatti...una volta uno per sedurmi mi ha regalato Il Profeta di Gibran con un petalo di rosa infilato dentro alla pagina in cui parla dell'amore...meraviglioso e riuscito tentativo


 Ottima mossa, ma ora probabilmente glielo tirerebbero dietro... a meno che al posto della rosa, come fermo pagina sull'amore...


----------



## brugola (26 Marzo 2009)

Chicken ha detto:


> chiamami Garrone


 
ferruccio!!! Nonna!! Ferruccio!!!


----------



## Old Asudem (26 Marzo 2009)

Chicken ha detto:


> sopra i 40 chi vuoi che lo noti?


appunto


----------



## Old Chicken (26 Marzo 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> ferruccio!!! Nonna!! Ferruccio!!!


"Sangue Romagnolo" non lo posso reggere


----------



## Old oscar (26 Marzo 2009)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Quello che ha scritto Oscar è molto fastidioso perchè ha generalizzato.
> E soprattutto perchè nel suo post non dava altre opzioni...ha detto che tutte le donne dai 40 in su sono così.
> Anche io conosco donne che si vestono e conciano ancora come delle ragazzine, pochissime, ma ne conosco. Le trovo ridicole e mi dispiace per loro perchè evidentemente non accettanno la propria immagine. Lo dico io per prima che sono donna ultratrentenne.
> Ma Irry...tu forse non hai letto attentamente il post di Oscar. Lui ha detto che tutte le quarantenni vorrebbero essere ancora delle ventenni!


forse non lo hai letto tu attentamente, ma non sei l'unica, a quanto pare.


----------



## Old Asudem (26 Marzo 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ottima mossa, ma ora probabilmente glielo tirerebbero dietro... a meno che al posto della rosa, come fermo pagina sull'amore...


allora altro che giarrettiere e trucco vistoso....mi metto pure la maschera del nano o dei presidenti americani


----------



## Nobody (26 Marzo 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> ma davvero?? *a me fanno impressione le contorsioniste.*
> con sor savino ti si aiuta noi..si farà la solita colletta


 Bottegaia che sei... a me garberebbe molto invece... bastardo di un Mascetti!


----------



## lale75 (26 Marzo 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ottima mossa, ma ora probabilmente glielo tirerebbero dietro... a meno che al posto della rosa, come fermo pagina sull'amore...


 
Sì, credo anch'io...l'unica speranza è che arrivino presto vicino ai 40


----------



## brugola (26 Marzo 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Bottegaia che sei... a me garberebbe molto invece... bastardo di un Mascetti!


ah quella scena della scopata con sotto il bolero era fenomenale


----------



## lale75 (26 Marzo 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> forse non lo hai letto tu attentamente, ma non sei l'unica, a quanto pare.


 
Sai cos'è? che tu prima spari e poi tenti di rimediare...


----------



## Old Chicken (26 Marzo 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> ah quella scena della scopata con sotto il bolero era fenomenale


----------



## Nobody (26 Marzo 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Sì, credo anch'io...*l'unica speranza è che arrivino presto vicino ai 40*


 E vabbè, ma allora io ne avrò settanta...


----------



## Nobody (26 Marzo 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> ah quella scena della scopata con sotto il bolero era fenomenale


 Sembrava una finale olimpica del corpo libero...


----------



## Old oscar (26 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> non è stato fastidioso, è stato offensivo come sempre.
> Concordo con persa.


vi sentite offese perchè vi sentite toccate forse ? 

eddai, a conclusione del post ho messo una frase per dire quanto siete belle voi donne.

leggevevi quella e sorridete.


----------



## Old Asudem (26 Marzo 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Sembrava una finale olimpica del corpo libero...


però si vedeva la tutina color carne


----------



## Old Chicken (26 Marzo 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> vi sentite offese perchè vi sentite toccate forse ?
> 
> eddai, a conclusione del post ho messo una frase per dire quanto siete belle voi donne.
> 
> leggevevi quella e sorridete.


oscar, cercando di rimediare fai peggio...
dire che le donne sono belle dopo quello che hai scritto è qualunquista e per una donna è anche un'affesa alla sua intelligenza. peggio ancora.


----------



## Old Asudem (26 Marzo 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> vi sentite offese perchè vi sentite toccate forse ?
> 
> eddai, a conclusione del post ho messo una frase per dire quanto siete belle voi donne.
> 
> leggevevi quella e sorridete.


l'hai già scritto dodici volte..l'abbiamo capito il messaggio. 
Sei offensivo, noioso, prevedibile, allupato  e probabilmente fake.
Ho detto


----------



## Old oscar (26 Marzo 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Sai cos'è? che tu prima spari e poi tenti di rimediare...


non voglio rimediare per nulla, 
tu mi hai detto " non te la dò " 
io ti ho risposto 
" non la voglio "
tu ti sei offesa.

permalosetta simpatica


----------



## brugola (26 Marzo 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> vi sentite offese perchè vi sentite toccate forse ?
> 
> eddai, a conclusione del post ho messo una frase per dire quanto siete belle voi donne.
> 
> leggevevi quella e sorridete.


quanti anni hai tu?
non ne hai 50 ma quanti ne hai?
per curiosità


----------



## Old Anna A (26 Marzo 2009)

oscar mi ricorda lo Jago di metro e il suo scartometro.


----------



## Old Asudem (26 Marzo 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> oscar mi ricorda lo Jago di metro e il suo scartometro.


jago era meno volgare e a volte era divertente


----------



## Old oscar (26 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> l'hai già scritto dodici volte..l'abbiamo capito il messaggio.
> Sei offensivo, noioso, prevedibile, allupato e probabilmente fake.
> Ho detto


oohhh, così ti voglio, 
bella aggressiva,  

	
	
		
		
	


	





meglio aggessiva che triste.

PS : però, dici sempre che " non mi caghi " e poi sei sempre lì a leggermi, prendermi per i fondelli e insultarmi. 
ma non è che, sotto sotto, mi stai facendo la corte ?


----------



## Old Anna A (26 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> jago era meno volgare e a volte era divertente


mi ricorda lo scartometro di jago.


----------



## Old Asudem (26 Marzo 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> oohhh, così ti voglio,
> bella aggressiva,
> 
> 
> ...


io ti sembro triste?? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




oscar, non ci sperare: non mi becco un'altra bannata per insultarti


----------



## Old oscar (26 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> io ti sembro triste??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


stai tranquilla, puoi insultarmi quanto vuoi, io non ti segnalerò mai, ne' a te ne' a nessun altro, dico davvero.

( però, ora che ti ho detto questo, non ne approfittare troppo eh  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  )


----------



## Old irresponsabile (26 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> io ti sembro triste??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
insulta me, io non ti segnalo.....


----------



## Old Asudem (26 Marzo 2009)

no, ora non t' insulto più.
Mi è  passata la voglia...

irri  con te discuto  e spiego, non insulto


----------



## Old Chicken (26 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> no, ora non t' insulto più.
> Mi è passata la voglia...
> 
> irri con te discuto e spiego, non insulto


 insulta me.
io ti segnalo eccome


----------



## Old irresponsabile (26 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> no, ora non t' insulto più.
> Mi è passata la voglia...
> 
> *irri con te discuto e spiego, non insulto*


 
Anche io.

lo sai che ti voglio troppo bene. A volte mi fai incazzare da morire, ma ti voglio troppo bene!


----------



## Old Asudem (26 Marzo 2009)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> Anche io.
> 
> lo sai che ti voglio troppo bene. A volte mi fai incazzare da morire, ma ti voglio troppo bene!


non hai letto oscar? non ci possiamo volere bene virtualmente


----------



## Old Chicken (26 Marzo 2009)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> Anche io.
> 
> lo sai che ti voglio troppo bene. A volte mi fai incazzare da morire, ma ti voglio troppo bene!


 qui è anche un po' "dagli appennini alle ande"


----------



## Old Asudem (26 Marzo 2009)

Chicken ha detto:


> insulta me.
> io ti segnalo eccome


perchè dovrei insultarti??


----------



## Old Chicken (26 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> perchè dovrei insultarti??


 nessun motivo. mettevo il carro davanti ai buoi.


----------



## Old Anna A (26 Marzo 2009)

oscar sei per caso jago di metro?


----------



## Old irresponsabile (26 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> non hai letto oscar? non ci possiamo volere bene virtualmente


e chi ha parlato di virtuale?


----------



## brugola (26 Marzo 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> oscar sei per caso jago di metro?


tutt'altro stile


----------



## Old irresponsabile (26 Marzo 2009)

Chicken ha detto:


> qui è anche un po' "dagli appennini alle ande"


 
non dimenticarti il talebano che c'è in me.....


----------



## Old Asudem (26 Marzo 2009)

Chicken ha detto:


> nessun motivo. mettevo il carro davanti ai buoi.


bravo


----------



## Old Asudem (26 Marzo 2009)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> e chi ha parlato di virtuale?
















  non dirlo così pubblicamente


----------



## Old Chicken (26 Marzo 2009)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> non dimenticarti il talebano che c'è in me.....


 i talebani non hanno ironia?


----------



## Old irresponsabile (26 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> non dirlo così pubblicamente


scusa....hai ragione.

scusa.


----------



## Old irresponsabile (26 Marzo 2009)

Chicken ha detto:


> i talebani non hanno ironia?


si ma non danno confidenza subito....


----------



## brugola (26 Marzo 2009)

Chicken ha detto:


> i talebani non hanno ironia?


ho il sospetto che ironici non sia proprio l'aggettivo più consono


----------



## Old Chicken (26 Marzo 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> ho il sospetto che ironici non sia proprio l'aggettivo più consono


stravolgiamo i luoghi comuni allora


----------



## Old irresponsabile (26 Marzo 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> ho il sospetto che ironici non sia proprio l'aggettivo più consono


che invece è?  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ta ta ta taaaaaa..!!!


----------



## brugola (26 Marzo 2009)

Chicken ha detto:


> stravolgiamo i luoghi comuni allora


stravolgiamoli e lapidiamoli


----------



## brugola (26 Marzo 2009)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> che invece è?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
indigeni?


----------



## Old irresponsabile (26 Marzo 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> indigeni?


potevi fare di meglio.


----------



## Old Chicken (26 Marzo 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> stravolgiamoli e lapidiamoli


comicnio a mettere su una pira?


----------



## brugola (26 Marzo 2009)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> potevi fare di meglio.


non volevo essere volgave


----------



## Old irresponsabile (26 Marzo 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> non volevo essere volgave


dopo che mi hai dato del maleducato circa due ore fà?

dai dai dai....alza il gomitino......?!?


----------



## brugola (26 Marzo 2009)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> dopo che mi hai dato del maleducato circa due ore fà?
> 
> dai dai dai....alza il gomitino......?!?


in effetti avrei potuto darti del talebano


----------



## Old irresponsabile (26 Marzo 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> in effetti avrei potuto darti del talebano


che fai, tenti di sedurmi?


----------



## brugola (26 Marzo 2009)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> che fai, tenti di sedurmi?


no. sei over 40


----------



## Old Chicken (26 Marzo 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> no. sei over 40


----------



## Old irresponsabile (26 Marzo 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> no. sei over 40


 
ti sbagli....


----------



## Old Asudem (26 Marzo 2009)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> ti sbagli....


allora sei immaturo..


----------



## Old irresponsabile (26 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> allora sei immaturo..


mi piace quando mi insulti bella quarantenne grinzosa!


----------



## Old Asudem (26 Marzo 2009)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> mi piace quando mi insulti bella quarantenne grinzosa!


quarantaduenne


----------



## Old Chicken (26 Marzo 2009)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> mi piace quando mi insulti bella quarantenne grinzosa!


 ma non è un ossimoro?


----------



## Old oscar (26 Marzo 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> oscar sei per caso jago di metro?


non ho capito la domanda.


----------



## Old irresponsabile (26 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> quarantaduenne


 





























  arf arf arf 

	
	
		
		
	


	


















vabbè lo show lo abbiamo fatto anche oggi, adesso un bel caffè ed una sigarettina. Cosa posso offrirti gioia?


----------



## Old Asudem (26 Marzo 2009)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> arf arf arf
> 
> 
> 
> ...


una crema antirughe e un bel paio di reggicalze


----------



## Old Anna A (26 Marzo 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> non ho capito la domanda.


 
non importa. lascia stare.


----------



## Old Asudem (26 Marzo 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> non importa. lascia stare.


dai anna non c'entra una fava


----------



## Old irresponsabile (26 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> una crema antirughe e un bel paio di reggicalze


Sto sorridendo e non riesco a trovare una risposta.

Ancora una volta mi hai tappato la bocca. Chissà se ci riuscirò io una volta tanto.......


----------



## Old Asudem (26 Marzo 2009)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> Sto sorridendo e non riesco a trovare una risposta.
> 
> Ancora una volta mi hai tappato la bocca. Chissà se ci riuscirò io una volta tanto.......


----------



## Old oscar (26 Marzo 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> non importa. lascia stare.


questa è una classica risposta da donne, buona per tutte le occasioni.


----------



## Old oscar (26 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> una crema antirughe e un bel paio di reggicalze


dici che basta ?

ottimista !!!


----------



## Old irresponsabile (26 Marzo 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> dici che basta ?
> 
> ottimista !!!


oscar, da uomo a uomo: non condivido il tono provocatorio gratuito, sopratutto dopo che si è sfiorata la rissa in un tuo 3D.

poi non lamentiamoci se il padrone di casa ci sta col fiato sul collo.


----------



## Old Asudem (26 Marzo 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> dici che basta ?
> 
> ottimista !!!




Che è? sei invidioso?


----------



## Old oscar (26 Marzo 2009)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> oscar, da uomo a uomo: non condivido il tono provocatorio gratuito, sopratutto dopo che si è sfiorata la rissa in un tuo 3D.
> 
> poi non lamentiamoci se il padrone di casa ci sta col fiato sul collo.


tranquillo,...il tono è scherzosamente provocatorio.
lo so sono battute taglienti, ma io, purtoppo, sono anche così.

si è sfiorata la rissa ? dove ? parlo sul serio, non me ne sono accorto.


----------



## Old Asudem (26 Marzo 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> tranquillo,...il tono è scherzosamente provocatorio.
> lo so sono battute taglienti, ma io, purtoppo, sono anche così.
> 
> si è sfiorata la rissa ? dove ? parlo sul serio, non me ne sono accorto.


ho come il sospetto che sia l'unico modo che hai per provocare qualsivoglia reazione


----------



## brugola (26 Marzo 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> tranquillo,...il tono è scherzosamente provocatorio.
> parlo sul serio, non me ne sono accorto.


sei così stucchevole


----------



## lale75 (26 Marzo 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> non voglio rimediare per nulla,
> tu mi hai detto " non te la dò "
> io ti ho risposto
> " non la voglio "
> ...


 
Scusa ma dov'è che tu hai scritto che la mia non la vuoi proprio? Adesso ti inventi pure le cose per rimediare alle caxxate che spari? a parte questo figurati se me la prendo perchè non la vuole uno che manco conosco e che, oltretutto, si dimostra l'esatto opposto di quello che a me piace di un uomo!


----------



## Old oscar (26 Marzo 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Scusa ma dov'è che tu hai scritto che la mia non la vuoi proprio? Adesso ti inventi pure le cose per rimediare alle caxxate che spari? a parte questo figurati se me la prendo perchè non la vuole uno che manco conosco e che, oltretutto, si dimostra l'esatto opposto di quello che a me piace di un uomo!


l'ho detto qui, nel post ad inizio del 3d :

 " Altre, non ottenendo considerazione, si arrabbiano, si arrovellano in mille ipotesi, arrivando addirittura a pensare “ beh, se non mi vogliono, non mi meritato ). "


----------



## lale75 (26 Marzo 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> l'ho detto qui, nel post ad inizio del 3d :
> 
> " Altre, *non ottenendo considerazione*, *si arrabbiano, si arrovellano in mille ipotesi, arrivando addirittura a pensare “ beh, se non mi vogliono, non mi meritato )*. "


 
Ti avverto che, nonostante i sorrisini che metti alla fine,  si capisce benissimo che cosa stai cercando di insinuare. Che tu pensi che io sia una chiavica me ne frego, non è certo della tua considerazione che ho bisogno, come nessun'altra donna over o under 40 qui dentro, del resto.
Faresti miglior figura a dire direttamente quello che pensi senza sorrisini falsi ed aggiunta di vezzeggiativi idioti


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Marzo 2009)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Infatti. Intendevo dire proprio nelle donne...non parlavo necessariamente di quelle famose o che appaiono sui giornali.
> Truccarsi è un'arte, mi piacerebbe saperlo fare bene


Cerca Cliotutorial su you tube: è un genio!


----------



## Old Asudem (26 Marzo 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Ti avverto che, nonostante i sorrisini che metti alla fine,  si capisce benissimo che cosa stai cercando di insinuare. Che tu pensi che io sia una chiavica me ne frego, non è certo della tua considerazione che ho bisogno, come nessun'altra donna over o under 40 qui dentro, del resto.
> Faresti miglior figura a dire direttamente quello che pensi senza sorrisini falsi ed aggiunta di vezzeggiativi idioti


consolati: per il telegattone siam tutte chiaviche qua dentro


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Marzo 2009)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> Asu, adesso sono serio.
> Scusami ma non ti capisco: perchè ogni tanto ti chiudi dietro una mancata comunicazione? Non mi pare di aver scritto niete di iniquo o di razziale, è risaputo, come detto da Minerva e sottolineato da MM, che l'uomo ha un limite visivo nei confronti della donna.
> 
> La mia osservazione verteva sul fatto che con l'andare degli anni, quando si inizia a sfiorire, la donna intelligente affina armi di seduzione che vanno oltre la mera estetica, ed è questo che la rende ai miei occhi ( come ho già detto ) più attraente di una ragazzina.
> ...


 ...e anche oltre...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ....


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Marzo 2009)

Chicken ha detto:


> chiedo a tutti. se non avessimo la vista andrebbe meglio fra uomini e donne?


 ...se facessero funzionare meglio il cervello ...sicuro...


----------



## Old oscar (26 Marzo 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Ti avverto che, nonostante i sorrisini che metti alla fine,  si capisce benissimo che cosa stai cercando di insinuare. Che tu pensi che io sia una chiavica me ne frego, non è certo della tua considerazione che ho bisogno, come nessun'altra donna over o under 40 qui dentro, del resto.
> Faresti miglior figura a dire direttamente quello che pensi senza sorrisini falsi ed aggiunta di vezzeggiativi idioti


io sto scherzando, in maniera tagliente è vero, ma sto scherzanzo.
Non penso nulla di te.

ho proposto un argomento, se ne vuoi parlare ok, ma non capisco perchè continui a farne un fatto personale e prendertela con me. 

	
	
		
		
	


	





dai, torniamo all'argomento del 3d e di la tua ( se ne hai voglia ) sull'argomento
che non è una visione generalizzatrice, è ovvio, ma parziale, del comportamento di alcune donne over 40.

io sono qui per parlare, null'altro, però,a volte, se vengo " provocato " mi piace rispondere, mi sembra ovvio e naturale.

sù, torniamo all'argomento del 3d, senza avventarsi contro il sottoscritto.


----------



## Old irresponsabile (26 Marzo 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> ...se facessero funzionare meglio il cervello ...sicuro...


eeeeeeeeh persa......però poi non dire che ti rispondo da villano!!

và, è giovedì: per oggi sono stanco e ho deciso che stavolta te la abbuono!

Ma non te ne approfittare, eh?


----------



## Old oscar (26 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> consolati: per il telegattone siam tutte chiaviche qua dentro


ma non è vero daiii, non ho mai detto una cosa del genere 

ps : mi piace da matti quando mi chiami " telegattone "


----------



## lale75 (26 Marzo 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> io sto scherzando, in maniera tagliente è vero, ma sto scherzanzo.
> Non penso nulla di te.
> 
> ho proposto un argomento, se ne vuoi parlare ok, ma non capisco perchè continui a farne un fatto personale e prendertela con me.
> ...


 

Io sul tuo 3d ho detto quello che dovevo e per risposta mi hai "velatamente" dato della chiavica (col sorriso però eh!). Non sei tagliente


----------



## Old Asudem (26 Marzo 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> io sto scherzando, in maniera tagliente è vero, ma sto scherzanzo.


hai visto uno, *un solo* utente del forum ridere alle tue battute??
non è in maniera tagliente, è offensiva e cafona, in linea col tuo personaggio.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> affinare, cercare altre alternative per rendersi attraenti...per me queste son cazzate.
> Fra due coetanei uniti non solo da sesso non ce n'è bisogno.
> Se devo ridurre un rapporto sentimentale nel far vedere la bella facciata per non essere preferita a una più giovane mi vien mal de panza..
> quel che m'infastidisce è che esula da mille altri discorsi che rendono una donna sempre attraente. E sono mille cose che fan parte del rapporto.
> ...





Verena67 ha detto:


> quoto con il sangue.
> 
> Pensavo a questa cosa oggi: una mia amica dice che lei "Non attrae" gli uomini. Non li attrae e basta. Mentre altre donne...non devono far nulla e zac.
> 
> ...





Asudem ha detto:


> è lecita e sacrosanta.
> Ma verrà un cazzo di momento in cui fra un uomo e una donna che stanno insieme da tanto non ci sarà più bisogno di abbellirsi e ornarsi per piacersi e stuzzicarsi senza per questo trascurarsi e lasciarsi andare?
> un uomo che si addormenta al tuo fianco ogni sera e ti guarda appena sveglia, un uomo che ,magari, ha assistito al tuo parto, che ti ha vista gonfiarti di vita e cambiare forma, un uomo che guarda le grinze e le rughe con tenerezza e non con commiserazione.
> pare assurdo?


Quoto


Brugola ha detto:


> tu escludi completamente il discorso che cercare di essere bella e attraente per il proprio uomo possa anche essere piacevole.
> il sentirsi guardata con ammirazione da colui con il quale ti stendi ogni mattina e ogni sera è bello sia per lui che per te .Per molte donne non è un bisogno, è un piacere. E non esclude certo l'amore.
> Poi ci sono donne che se ne catafottono allegramente e altre per le quali essere ancora attraenti e piacenti è importante.


Se leggi l'intervento riportato sotto vedi cosa si intende...


irresponsabile ha detto:


> no allora aspetta un attimo, ferma le macchine.
> 
> O sono io ad essere dislessico o qualcosa non và.
> 
> ...


E un uomo?
Come affina la sua seduzione?
Si mette la canotta e va a lezioni private da Costantino?  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Non ti rendi conto che ricadi sempre, senza volerlo (è chiaro dalle premesse), nella seduzione delle autoreggenti?
Che poi se una fosse sfiorita, come dici, poveretta farebbe pena ...come l'ultraquarantenne in canottiera (anche il ventenne, o trentenne, per me...).

Ti informo che una donna, se ama, non ci riesce proprio a vedere l'uomo vecchio, si può pure impegnare, ma trova erotici pure doppiomento e rughe...

Se poi parliamo dall'aspetto riproduttivo  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  e torniamo al discorso dell'animalità ignorando quanto siamo animali culturali (se no che c'entrerebbero le autoreggenti? conterebbe solo l'estro..), e non mi rivolgo proprio a te, ma parlo in generale, ...


----------



## Old irresponsabile (26 Marzo 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Quoto
> 
> Se leggi l'intervento riportato sotto vedi cosa si intende...
> 
> ...


un solo commento: no.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Marzo 2009)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> un solo commento: no.


No a cosa?  

	
	
		
		
	


	




L'uomo non deve fare il seducente con attrattive fisiche?

Non sapevi che per le donne conta la persona-uomo e non la prestanza giovanile? (anche se è chiaro che Costanzo piace solo alla Izzo...ma sono casi limite anche perché ..pure la personalità... :baby

	
	
		
		
	


	





Non ti rendi conto o credi che io interpreti male leggendo che parli di seduzione fisica come responsabilità femminile?

Non condividi che siamo più cultura che istinto?

Insomma NO a cosa?


----------



## Old irresponsabile (26 Marzo 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> No a cosa?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no alla visione culturale che dai all'argomento. Siamo su due pianeti differenti, persa.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Marzo 2009)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> no alla visione culturale che dai all'argomento. Siamo su due pianeti differenti, persa.


----------



## Old irresponsabile (26 Marzo 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


>


come fai a sapere che suono la chitarra?


----------



## Minerva (26 Marzo 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


>








 amici all'ascolto , reduce dai successi dell'ultima tourné in australia
ecco a voi: perdue e ritrové nella sua ultima incisione!


----------



## Old irresponsabile (26 Marzo 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> amici all'ascolto , reduce dai successi dell'ultima tourné in australia
> ecco a voi: perdue e ritrové nella sua ultima incisione!


Edizioni? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  lo trovo alle messaggerie?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (26 Marzo 2009)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> Edizioni?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


alla fnac di sicuro


----------



## Minerva (26 Marzo 2009)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> Edizioni?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 silenzio
rauss


----------



## Old irresponsabile (26 Marzo 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> silenzio
> rauss


 
ehm minni........'mbè?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Marzo 2009)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> come fai a sapere che suono la chitarra?


 Te la canti e te la suoni...


----------



## Minerva (26 Marzo 2009)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> ehm minni........'mbè?


non si disturba la messa in onda


----------



## Old irresponsabile (26 Marzo 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Te la canti e te la suoni...


e tu te le cerchi!!!


----------



## Old irresponsabile (26 Marzo 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> non si disturba la messa in onda


ops...scuss...e dimmelo la prossima volta che sei ON THE AIR....


----------



## Old angelodelmale (26 Marzo 2009)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> e tu te le cerchi!!!


e se le trova?


----------



## Old irresponsabile (26 Marzo 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> e se le trova?


oddio, non lo sò.....


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Marzo 2009)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> e tu te le cerchi!!!


Mi tratti regolarmente malissimo, ti rispondo con gentilezza (vedi dialogo su Il fiume dell'ira ecc..) qui argomento, mi rispondi no, chiedo chiarimenti, mi rispondi male e non vuoi esere definito uno che se la canta e se la suona?
Basterebbe non farlo...


----------



## Old Chicken (26 Marzo 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> amici all'ascolto , reduce dai successi dell'ultima tourné in australia
> ecco a voi: perdue e ritrové nella sua ultima incisione!


 ma canta alla Carlà?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Marzo 2009)

Chicken ha detto:


> ma canta alla Carlà?


 Chi canta e suona è un'altro 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ..io sono stonatissima e ho un timbro orrendo.


----------



## Old Chicken (26 Marzo 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Chi canta e suona è un'altro
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ma anche la Carlà


----------



## Old irresponsabile (26 Marzo 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Mi tratti regolarmente malissimo, ti rispondo con gentilezza (vedi dialogo su Il fiume dell'ira ecc..) qui argomento, mi rispondi no, chiedo chiarimenti, mi rispondi male e non vuoi esere definito uno che se la canta e se la suona?
> Basterebbe non farlo...


ma chi sei veramente? sei mia moglie? tesoro, sei tu?  amore, ti sei scoperta, hai scritto esattamente come mi parli a casa, stavolta ti ho beccata!

Mò spiegami dove e quando ti ho trattata male......

Per tua norma e regola io sono capace di trattare male solo me stesso.

E voglio bene a tutti; un pò meno agli interisti, ma vabbè...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Marzo 2009)

Chicken ha detto:


> ma anche la Carlà


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Marzo 2009)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> ma chi sei veramente? sei mia moglie? tesoro, sei tu? amore, ti sei scoperta, hai scritto esattamente come mi parli a casa, stavolta ti ho beccata!
> 
> Mò spiegami dove e quando ti ho trattata male......
> 
> ...








 è un trucco per scoprire chi sono? Sono milanista e tra Milan e toni abbiamo qualcosa comune.

Se parlo come tua moglie (e non è la prima volta che lo noti...) forse dovresti considerarmi di più perché, non essendo coinvolta emotivamente, se la smetti di trattarmi a pesci in faccia, potrei aiutarti a capirla ...se la vuoi capire e non vuoi solo che lei capisca te...  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Rileggi la risposta (tremenda) che hai dato al mio suggerimento di guardare quel film...


----------



## Old irresponsabile (26 Marzo 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> è un trucco per scoprire chi sono? Sono milanista e tra Milan e toni abbiamo qualcosa comune.
> 
> Se parlo come tua moglie (e non è la prima volta che lo noti...) forse dovresti considerarmi di più perché, non essendo coinvolta emotivamente, se la smetti di trattarmi a pesci in faccia, potrei aiutarti a capirla ...se la vuoi capire e non vuoi solo che lei capisca te...
> 
> ...


io non sono milanista e fra milan e inter non sò chi detesto di più.

Ad ogni modo: la risposta sul film era sì pungente, ma neanche più di tanto. Un film erotico pornografico è l'antitesi esatta di quello che hai citato tu, segno che esiste anche una diversa collocazione della sessualità.

Ma, esattamente come mia moglie, anche tu l'hai presa male. Facciamo così: io proverò ad ascoltarti, quantomeno per provare a capirti, a patto che tu faccia lo stesso nei miei confronti.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Marzo 2009)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> io non sono milanista e fra milan e inter non sò chi detesto di più.
> 
> Ad ogni modo: la risposta sul film era sì pungente, ma neanche più di tanto. Un film erotico pornografico è l'antitesi esatta di quello che hai citato tu, segno che esiste anche una diversa collocazione della sessualità.
> 
> Ma, esattamente come mia moglie, anche tu l'hai presa male. Facciamo così: io proverò ad ascoltarti, quantomeno per provare a capirti, a patto che tu faccia lo stesso nei miei confronti.


 Ma io NON sono tua moglie e tu non assomigli a mio (ex) marito ...per tua fortuna...


----------



## Old irresponsabile (26 Marzo 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma io NON sono tua moglie e tu non assomigli a mio (ex) marito ...per tua fortuna...


meno male che NON sei mia moglie.

Come modo di ragionare ( scusa senza offesa ma è un modo un tantinello ottuso ) siete praticamente uguali.

Anche nel modo in cui argomentate, e nella terminologià. Sopratutto nella terminologìa ( tremendamente limitata: sempre di mezzo le parole rispetto, volgare, violento, maleducato.....povero Zanichelli!)

OH:!!: senza offesa, dico quello che mi arriva dai tuoi scritti.

Magari dal vivo sei diversa, l'effetto tastiera è sempre presente.


----------



## Old Alexantro (26 Marzo 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> è un trucco per scoprire chi sono? Sono milanista
> 
> ...


 beh allora qualcosa di buono ce l'hai pure te


----------



## Old irresponsabile (26 Marzo 2009)

ciao gente: scappo a casa.

Ditemi i nbocca al lupo per domani e fate i bravi, ok?

sopratutto tu Persa, fai la brava....che mi dai tante di quelle preoccupazioni.....

ciao!!


----------



## Old Chicken (26 Marzo 2009)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> sempre di mezzo le parole rispetto, volgare, violento, maleducato......


 e hai detto niente!


----------



## Old oscar (26 Marzo 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Io sul tuo 3d ho detto quello che dovevo e per risposta mi hai "velatamente" dato della chiavica (col sorriso però eh!). Non sei tagliente


se ti sei sentita toccata vorrà dire che qualcosa in te risponde per similitudine.

in fondo siamo un po' tutti chiavica, non trovi ?


----------



## Old Asudem (26 Marzo 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> se ti sei sentita toccata vorrà dire che qualcosa in te risponde per similitudine.
> 
> in fondo siamo un po' tutti chiavica, non trovi ?


alcuni di più 

	
	
		
		
	


	




sei originalissimo nelle risposte...


----------



## Old oscar (26 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> hai visto uno, *un solo* utente del forum ridere alle tue battute??
> non è in maniera tagliente, è offensiva e cafona, in linea col tuo personaggio.


bene, vuol dire che qualcosa di me ti smuove. 

	
	
		
		
	


	





in quanto al ridere, beh, non ho mai dietto di essere un comico eccelso, in questo forum basti tu.


----------



## Old Asudem (26 Marzo 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> bene, v*uol dire che qualcosa di me ti smuove*.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


non dico cosa perchè resto una signora....


----------



## Old oscar (26 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> non dico cosa perchè resto una signora....


me lo immmagino  

	
	
		
		
	


	





signora ?, dal tuo linguaggio non si direbbe.


----------



## Old Asudem (26 Marzo 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> me lo immmagino
> 
> 
> 
> ...


eh lo so.
Intendevo "vecchia signora"


----------



## Old oscar (26 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> eh lo so.
> Intendevo "vecchia signora"


si, in quanto al " vecchia " non ho nulla da eccepire.


----------



## Old Chicken (26 Marzo 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> si, in quanto al " vecchia " non ho nulla da eccepire.


sul cafone invece si?


----------



## Old Asudem (26 Marzo 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> si, in quanto al " vecchia " non ho nulla da eccepire.


perchè non fondi un fan club?


----------



## Old Asudem (26 Marzo 2009)

Chicken ha detto:


> sul cafone invece si?


detto da un 50enne infoiato capisci anche tu che ..soprassiedo


----------



## Old Chicken (26 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> detto da un 50enne infoiato capisci anche tu che ..soprassiedo


----------



## Old oscar (26 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> detto da un 50enne infoiato capisci anche tu che ..soprassiedo


non sono così attempato. 

Asu, tu mi vuoi sempre invecchiare eh ? 

	
	
		
		
	


	





birbantella !


----------



## Old oscar (26 Marzo 2009)

devo andare,  buona continuazione 

	
	
		
		
	


	





e tu, Asu,non ti arrabbiare, sù, lo sai che sono affezionato a te ( virtualmente parlando, s'intende 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  )


----------



## Old Asudem (26 Marzo 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> non sono così attempato.
> 
> Asu, tu mi vuoi sempre invecchiare eh ?
> 
> ...


quanti ne hai? 48 e mezzo? 49??






















sull'infoiato però non controbatti eh??


----------



## Old Chicken (26 Marzo 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> devo andare, buona continuazione
> 
> 
> 
> ...


certo che alcune persone si ritrovano con un gran culo nella vita.


----------



## Old Asudem (26 Marzo 2009)

Chicken ha detto:


> certo che alcune persone si ritrovano con un gran culo nella vita.


polletto andimocene in forno


----------



## Old oscar (26 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> quanti ne hai? 48 e mezzo? 49??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


di meno, di meno,

infoiato ?, non , non credo, diciamo, normalmente infoiato ? 
sanamente infoiato, come tutti credo.

ok, ciao puffetta !


----------



## Old Asudem (26 Marzo 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> di meno, di meno,
> 
> infoiato ?, non , non credo, diciamo, normalmente infoiato ?
> sanamente infoiato, come tutti credo.
> ...


se mi dici che sei mio coetaneo mi crolla un mondo...ho sempre preferito i vecchi infoiati


----------



## Old Chicken (26 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> polletto andimocene in forno


 si, imburriamoci a vicenda con il ramoscello di salvia e via....


----------



## Old Asudem (26 Marzo 2009)

Chicken ha detto:


> si, imburriamoci a vicenda con il ramoscello di salvia e via....


e via!! verso nuove avventure


----------



## Old Chicken (26 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> e via!! verso nuove avventure


----------



## Old Asudem (26 Marzo 2009)

Chicken ha detto:


>


170° e non di più se no non restiamo croccanti!!


----------



## Old Chicken (26 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> 170° e non di più se no non restiamo croccanti!!


 porta la crema abbronzante, antirughe e waterproof.


----------



## Old Asudem (26 Marzo 2009)

Chicken ha detto:


> porta la crema abbronzante, antirughe e waterproof.


già che sun t adrè porto pure le autoreggenti che non si sa mai!! (quel che nel mondo ti può capitar)


----------



## Old Chicken (26 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> già che sun t adrè porto pure le autoreggenti che non si sa mai!! (quel che nel mondo ti può capitar)


a questo punto un wonder-bra è la morte sua.


----------



## Old Asudem (26 Marzo 2009)

Chicken ha detto:


> a questo punto un wonder-bra è la morte sua.


And I wonder
I wonder how 
I wonder why 
Yesterday you told me 'bout the blue blue sky
And all that I can see 
Is just a yellow lemon tree 
I'm turning my head up and down 
I'm turning turning 
turning turning turning around
And all that I can see 
Is just a yellow lemon tree


----------



## Old Chicken (26 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> And I wonder
> I wonder how
> I wonder why
> Yesterday you told me 'bout the blue blue sky
> ...


 io sono un pollo, non un'anatra


----------



## Old Asudem (26 Marzo 2009)

Chicken ha detto:


> io sono un pollo, non un'anatra


ma noi ci conosciamo??
no, perchè è tutta la sera che lei m'importuna...
almeno presentiamoci


----------



## Old Chicken (26 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma noi ci conosciamo??
> no, perchè è tutta la sera che lei m'importuna...
> almeno presentiamoci


 Ruspante Pollo. Piacere


----------



## Old Asudem (26 Marzo 2009)

Chicken ha detto:


> Ruspante Pollo. Piacere


gallina vecchia che fa buon brodo.
Un'accoppiata vincente.


----------



## Old Chicken (26 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> gallina vecchia che fa buon brodo.
> Un'accoppiata vincente.


le uova sode le porta lei?


----------



## Old Asudem (26 Marzo 2009)

Chicken ha detto:


> le uova sode le porta lei?


sode son parole grosse....


----------



## Old Chicken (26 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> sode son parole grosse....


col tempo ci si potrà perfezionare.


----------



## Old oscar (27 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> se mi dici che sei mio coetaneo mi crolla un mondo...ho sempre preferito i vecchi infoiati


lo so, fra simili ci si preferisce  

	
	
		
		
	


	





mi dispiace, non rientro nei tuoi parametri


----------



## Old Asudem (27 Marzo 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> lo so, fra simili ci si preferisce
> 
> 
> 
> ...


a me sa proprio di sì.
Io ho 42 anni , tu??
perchè continui a dire che non ne hai 50 ma  a me non sembra...
sull'infoiato poi ....


----------



## Miciolidia (27 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> già che sun t adrè porto pure le autoreggenti che non si sa mai!! (quel che nel mondo ti può capitar)


----------



## Miciolidia (27 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma noi ci conosciamo??
> no, perchè è tutta la sera che lei m'importuna...
> almeno presentiamoci




ma sei...sei...


----------



## Old oscar (27 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> a me sa proprio di sì.
> Io ho 42 anni , tu??
> perchè continui a dire che non ne hai 50 ma a me non sembra...
> sull'infoiato poi ....


molto spesso quel che sembra non è.......


a quanto si vede, su questo forum sei più tu che parli di sesso di quanto non ne faccia io. E........come si dice...

chi ne parla vuol dire che non ne fà abbastanza ( ma è un problema tuo e non mi intrometto...........in tutti i sensi





   )

ok, dai, ho da fare, svincolo.


----------



## Miciolidia (27 Marzo 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> molto spesso quel che sembra non è.......
> 
> 
> a quanto si vede, su questo forum sei più tu che parli di sesso di quanto non ne faccia io. E........come si dice...
> ...




è un concetto profondo e colorato quello  che hai espresso..che uomo fico.


----------



## Old Asudem (27 Marzo 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> molto spesso quel che sembra non è.......
> 
> 
> a quanto si vede, su questo forum sei più tu che parli di sesso di quanto non ne faccia io. E........come si dice...
> ...

























Oscar, su...i tuoi tred son tutti lì, da leggere, i miei e i tuoi 

	
	
		
		
	


	




per uno che ha l'amante, la moglie , le conoscenti trasgressive a me pare che tu passi un po' troppo tempo qui dentro...


----------



## Old oscar (27 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> Oscar, su...i tuoi tred son tutti lì, da leggere, i miei e i tuoi
> 
> 
> 
> ...


si hai ragione, devo smetterla di sognare e di venir qui a raccontare i miei sogni.


----------



## Old oscar (27 Marzo 2009)

riporto qui il commento all'argomento portante del 3d fattomi da una donna.
Spero non si arrabbi,se gli capiterà di leggerlo, ma lo ritengo molto lucido e intelligente, per cui ho deciso di riportarlo, senza cambiarne una sola virgola.

=================================================

In linea di principio concordo con quello che hai scritto, in parte....ma dipende dalla considerazione che la donna ha di se, del proprio essere, dei propri mezzi e della propria capacità di attirare un uomo e farsi desiderare da lui, perchè alla fine ciò che sublima tutto, al di là della scopata (per quanto gradevole) è leggere il desiderio negli occhi di un uomo, di quello che piace a te.
Se ho scarsa stima di me a 20 anni mi agghinderò in modo da farmi notare e questo, SEMPRE (le donne sanno essere molto stupide) e indipendentemente dal fatto che il mo corpo mi consenta o meno certe mise.....sarò la stessa anche a 40 anni, forse con un po' di stima in +, ma certe lacune non si colmano mai....con l'aggravante che a 40 anni ricorderò, senza a verla, la freschezza dei 20 e tenderò a ripropormi come mi proponevo quando acchiappavo perchè la mia freschezza mi faceva perdonare certi eccessi....


se ho stima e considerazione di me a 20 anni, ce l'avrò, comunque, anche a 40....e tenderò, come ho fatto a 20 (forte della considerazione che ho di me), ad interessare un uomo al di là dello scollo a V sul seno che perde con la gravità o col giro all'americana che fa da contorno a braccia che tanto toniche iniziano a non esser più, nonostante le nuotate ei massaggi....

==========================================

personalmente, trovo bellissima la frase che ho evidenziato in rosso.


----------



## ranatan (27 Marzo 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Cerca Cliotutorial su you tube: è un genio!


Grazie Persa!


----------



## brugola (27 Marzo 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> non sono così attempato.
> 
> Asu, tu mi vuoi sempre invecchiare eh ?
> 
> ...


eddai non vergognarti oscar.  Dicci la tua età.
sei over 40 ma di quanto??


----------



## Old Asudem (27 Marzo 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> eddai non vergognarti oscar.  Dicci la tua età.
> sei over 40 ma di quanto??



domanda troppo personale..sai che lui generalizza sempre...


----------



## Old oscar (27 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> domanda troppo personale..sai che lui generalizza sempre...


Asu, però, anche tu sei sempre qui, con i tuoi 26.000 messaggi, 
io ne ho solamente 1.500.

spero di annoiarmi prima di arrivare a 26000, altrimenti sarei davvero messo male


----------



## Old Asudem (27 Marzo 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> Asu, però, anche tu sei sempre qui, con i tuoi 26.000 messaggi,
> io ne ho solamente 1.500.
> 
> * spero di annoiarmi prima di arrivare a 26000*, altrimenti sarei davvero messo male


lo speriamo tutti!!


----------



## Old oscar (27 Marzo 2009)

Brugola, Asu, 

sento il vostro fiato sul collo,

orsù, basta parlare di me e farmi domande personali, parlate dell'argomento del 3d, 

per le domande personali....ci sono i messaggi privati...........


----------



## brugola (27 Marzo 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> Brugola, Asu,
> 
> sento il vostro fiato sul collo,
> 
> ...


nessun fiato sul collo, eddai, son curiosa.
la tua età, mica ti ho chiesto cose personali davvero


----------



## Old oscar (27 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> lo speriamo tutti!!


si, hai ragioneee!!!


----------



## Old oscar (27 Marzo 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> nessun fiato sul collo, eddai, son curiosa.
> la tua età, mica ti ho chiesto cose personali davvero


ma guarda un po' la nostra Brugolina che faccia da angioletto che ha...
eppure, a volte è così diversa............. 

	
	
		
		
	


	





quando una donna esprime curiosità per un altro uomo ( che non sia il suo " Ganzo " ) vuol dire che vuole imboccare la strada della perdizione.

REDIMITI donna ! 

	
	
		
		
	


	






pensa all'argomento del 3d, non alla mia età.


----------



## brugola (27 Marzo 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> ma guarda un po' la nostra Brugolina che faccia da angioletto che ha...
> eppure, a volte è così diversa.............
> 
> 
> ...


l'hai intitolato donne over 40.
è inerente al tuo 3d.
eddai...levami questa innocente curiosità


----------



## Old oscar (27 Marzo 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> l'hai intitolato donne over 40.
> è inerente al tuo 3d.
> eddai...levami questa innocente curiosità


non mi sembra per nulla inerente.

sciò sciò, gallinella  

	
	
		
		
	


	




smettila di zampettarmi intorno


----------



## brugola (27 Marzo 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> non mi sembra per nulla inerente.
> 
> sciò sciò, gallinella
> 
> ...


48. garantito.
non proprio un giovinotto eh??


----------



## Old Anna A (27 Marzo 2009)

*oscar e il sacro wok*

ve lo ricordate "tutti gli uomini del deficiente"?


----------



## Old oscar (27 Marzo 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> 48. garantito.
> non proprio un giovinotto eh??


dici ?.....


----------



## lale75 (27 Marzo 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> se ti sei sentita toccata vorrà dire che qualcosa in te risponde per similitudine.
> 
> in fondo siamo un po' tutti chiavica, non trovi ?


 
Parla per te.


----------



## lale75 (27 Marzo 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> ma guarda un po' la nostra Brugolina che faccia da angioletto che ha...
> eppure, a volte è così diversa.............
> 
> 
> ...


 
Onestamente reputo Brugola un tantino troppo intelligente per zampettare dietro a uno come te. 
Quanto all'età se avessi avuto 50 anni almeno si potevano attribuire certe caxxate che spari alla crsisi di mezza età o ad un'arteriosclerosi precoce ma se sei molto più giovane vuole dire che sei così di tuo...una mezza chiavica che si fa le pippe pensando alle ragazzine per strada...


----------



## Old oscar (27 Marzo 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Onestamente reputo Brugola un tantino troppo intelligente per zampettare dietro a uno come te.
> Quanto all'età se avessi avuto 50 anni almeno si potevano attribuire certe caxxate che spari alla crsisi di mezza età o ad un'arteriosclerosi precoce ma se sei molto più giovane vuole dire che sei così di tuo...una mezza chiavica che si fa le pippe pensando alle ragazzine per strada...


 
...epperò, che peperino !


----------



## brugola (27 Marzo 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Onestamente reputo Brugola un tantino troppo intelligente per zampettare dietro a uno come te.
> Quanto all'età se avessi avuto 50 anni almeno si potevano attribuire certe caxxate che spari alla crsisi di mezza età o ad un'arteriosclerosi precoce *ma se sei molto più giovane* vuole dire che sei così di tuo...una mezza chiavica che si fa le pippe pensando alle ragazzine per strada...


ma no lale ...ne ha 48.
è solo un pò precoce


----------



## Old Chicken (27 Marzo 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> ma sei...sei...


come la neve seiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## Old oscar (27 Marzo 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> riporto qui il commento all'argomento portante del 3d fattomi da una donna.
> Spero non si arrabbi,se gli capiterà di leggerlo, ma lo ritengo molto lucido e intelligente, per cui ho deciso di riportarlo, senza cambiarne una sola virgola.
> 
> =================================================
> ...


riporto su questo commento, se vogliamo ripartire da qui.


----------



## Miciolidia (27 Marzo 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> riporto su questo commento, se vogliamo ripartire da qui.



si commentano da sole le cazzate che scrivi.


----------



## Old oscar (27 Marzo 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> si commentano da sole le cazzate che scrivi.


non le ho scritte io, micina


----------



## Old oscar (27 Marzo 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Onestamente reputo Brugola un tantino troppo intelligente per zampettare dietro a uno come te.
> Quanto all'età se avessi avuto 50 anni almeno si potevano attribuire certe caxxate che spari alla crsisi di mezza età o ad un'arteriosclerosi precoce ma se sei molto più giovane vuole dire che sei così di tuo...una mezza chiavica che si fa le pippe pensando alle ragazzine per strada...


questa affermazione la trovo molto offensiva, è un insulto alla mia persona.
penso che potrebbe essere sanzionabile da parte dello staff


----------



## Old oscar (6 Aprile 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Onestamente reputo Brugola un tantino troppo intelligente per zampettare dietro a uno come te.
> Quanto all'età se avessi avuto 50 anni almeno si potevano attribuire certe caxxate che spari alla crsisi di mezza età o ad un'arteriosclerosi precoce ma se sei molto più giovane vuole dire che sei così di tuo...una mezza chiavica che si fa le pippe pensando alle ragazzine per strada...


ecco questo è il post.


----------



## Old oscar (6 Aprile 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> ma no lale ...ne ha 48.
> è solo un pò precoce


e questo è il post di Brugola che ne conferma e ne approva l'insulto


----------



## Old oscar (7 Aprile 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> la donna a quarant’anni inizia a sentirsi un po’ così così.
> Si, certo, è ancora piacente, ma non così come lo era quando ne aveva 20.
> Alcune provano a mascherare la cosa “ cercando “ di vestirsi da 20enni pur avendone 40 ( o 50 ).
> Le puoi vedere, sotto i portici delle città, con la pelle in mezzo al seno che inizia a far grinze, ma che, in ogni caso, vogliono mostrare ugualmente.
> ...


rimetto si il post di inizio del 3d perchè secondo me ha attinenza con quello della chimica


ieri sono andato a trovare un mio vecchio conoscente, 
sua moglie di solito è sempre ingrugnita, se la prende con tutti o con tutto, cerca in continuazione la lite.
Ieri, sono rimasto stupito da quanto sorrideva ed era felice. 
Ci siamo seduti fuori, all'ombra degli alberi del loro giardino e lei mi parlava di quanto si sentisse bene, di come erano belli i primi fiori degli alberi. 
Insomma, una donna felice. 

Torno a casa e telefono ad una mia amica per dirle di questa piacevole sorpresa, e lei sorridendo mi dice 

" certo, ha trovato qualcuno che se la tr...ba, ecco perchè è così felice " !

azz, dico io, ma allora è vero, basta così poco per essere felici, 
evviva la chimica !


----------



## brugola (7 Aprile 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> " certo, ha trovato qualcuno che se la tr...ba, ecco perchè è così felice " !
> 
> *azz, dico io, ma allora è vero, basta così poco per essere felici, *
> *evviva la chimica* !


ma tu pensi davvero che a una donna per essere felice basti solo qualcuno che la tromba?
non pensi che ci siano tante altre cose che possono rendere dolce e felice una donna?
credi davvero che tutte le donne che hanno uno sguardo sereno e felice siano così perchè un uomo le ha trombate?


----------



## Nobody (7 Aprile 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> *ma tu pensi davvero che a una donna per essere felice basti solo qualcuno che la tromba?*
> non pensi che ci siano tante altre cose che possono rendere dolce e felice una donna?
> credi davvero che tutte le donne che hanno uno sguardo sereno e felice siano così perchè un uomo le ha trombate?


 Bastare no, però aiuta...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (7 Aprile 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> rimetto si il post di inizio del 3d perchè secondo me ha attinenza con quello della chimica
> 
> 
> ieri sono andato a trovare un mio vecchio conoscente,
> ...


hai proprio un'idea squallida delle donne. anzi, in questo caso l'ha avuta la tua amica. ma il fatto che tu l'abbia assecondata e approvata, la dice lunga.


----------



## brugola (7 Aprile 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> hai proprio un'idea squallida delle donne. anzi, in questo caso l'ha avuta la tua amica. ma il fatto che tu l'abbia assecondata e approvata, la dice lunga.


 
ma senza nulla togliere alle gioie del sesso, è questo pensare che tutto ruoti unicamente intorno al bigolo e alla brugola che mi lascia perplessa....


----------



## Lettrice (7 Aprile 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Bastare no, però aiuta...


Temporaneamente si, aiuta... alla lunga si ritorna punto e a capo


----------



## Nobody (7 Aprile 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Temporaneamente si, aiuta... alla lunga si ritorna punto e a capo


 Ovvio... comunque, era una battuta.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (7 Aprile 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Bastare no, però aiuta...


questo è vero. aiuta sicuramente a raddrizzare almeno in parte una giornata storta o un malumore passeggero o ad accentuare un già esistente buonumore.
ma che una che viene descritta come una donna dal carattere di merda (questo mi sembra si legga) diventi d'improvviso la donna più pacifica della terra è una delle castronerie più grandi dopo dumbo l'elefantino volante



oscar ha detto:


> ieri sono andato a trovare un mio vecchio conoscente,
> *sua moglie di solito è sempre ingrugnita, se la prende con tutti o con tutto, cerca in continuazione la lite.*
> Ieri, sono rimasto stupito da quanto *sorrideva ed era felice. *
> *Ci siamo seduti fuori, all'ombra degli alberi del loro giardino e lei mi parlava di quanto si sentisse bene, di come erano belli i primi fiori degli alberi. *
> ...


ma fatemi il favore. non se ne può più di leggere certe cose


----------



## Old oscar (7 Aprile 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> ma tu pensi davvero che a una donna per essere felice basti solo qualcuno che la tromba?
> non pensi che ci siano tante altre cose che possono rendere dolce e felice una donna?
> credi davvero che tutte le donne che hanno uno sguardo sereno e felice siano così perchè un uomo le ha trombate?


Come dice Moltimodi, bastare no, però aiuta, 

Chimicamente parlando, per esempio,  alza il testosterone e di conseguanza la gioia di vivere

è ovvio che si può avere uno sguardo sereno per mille motivi, 
Le suore , per esempio, solitamente,  hanno uno sguardo sereno pur non facendo l'amore.

qui si parlava di un caso in particolare, mica si generalizzava.


----------



## Lettrice (7 Aprile 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ovvio... comunque, era una battuta.


Lo so rancido... ho visto il sorriso da ebete.

Pero' e' vero che aiuta, il fatto e' che non e' una soluzione... ne trovi uno, dopo qualche mese ti stufa e vai alla ricerca di un altro... a me sembra solo temporaggiare la soluzione e' altrove.


----------



## Nobody (7 Aprile 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> questo è vero. aiuta sicuramente a raddrizzare almeno in parte una giornata storta o un malumore passeggero o ad accentuare un già esistente buonumore.
> ma che una che viene descritta come una donna dal carattere di merda (questo mi sembra si legga) diventi d'improvviso la donna più pacifica della terra è una delle castronerie più grandi dopo dumbo l'elefantino volante


Certo che si. Essendo il sesso una funzione primaria, praticarlo aiuta al benessere psicofisico di ogni individuo (uomo o donna che sia). 
Però non ci darà mai una felicità "esistenziale"...


----------



## Nobody (7 Aprile 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Lo so rancido... ho visto il sorriso da ebete.
> 
> Pero' e' vero che aiuta, il fatto e' che non e' una soluzione... ne trovi uno, dopo qualche mese ti stufa e vai alla ricerca di un altro... a me sembra solo temporaggiare *la soluzione e' altrove*.


 Bestia, non è da ebete... è il tuo sorriso abituale  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Si, non è una soluzione... anzi, a volte può anche diventare il problema.
Ma la soluzione di che?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (7 Aprile 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Certo che si. Essendo il sesso una funzione primaria, praticarlo aiuta al benessere psicofisico di ogni individuo (uomo o donna che sia).
> Però non ci darà mai una felicità "esistenziale"...


esattamente.
ma soprattutto la convinzione che possa trasformare la signorina rottermaier nella signora minù o o crudelia demon in biancaneve, mi fa veramente cagare, tanto è un pensiero che sfora nell'arroganza e nell'ignoranza più sconcertanti


----------



## Lettrice (7 Aprile 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Bestia, non è da ebete... è il tuo sorriso abituale
> 
> 
> 
> ...




La soluzione al vuoto esistenziale.


----------



## Old oscar (7 Aprile 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Certo che si. Essendo il sesso una funzione primaria, praticarlo aiuta al benessere psicofisico di ogni individuo (uomo o donna che sia).
> Però non ci darà mai una felicità "esistenziale"...


certo, sono d'accordo con te, ma a volte bisogna accontentarsi.
d'altronde, la felicità esistenziale è una cosa che và anche un pochino " guadagnata ". Sarebbe troppo semplice se bastasse far l'amore per averla. Non si sarebbero scrittti tutti quei fiumi di parole in merito, bastava una frase.... 

" fate l'amore e sarete felici "


----------



## Nobody (7 Aprile 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> La soluzione al vuoto esistenziale.


 Non esiste. Il nichilismo ormai impera... l'unica cosa è far finta di riempirlo! Ognuno si sceglie le ricette più consone.


----------



## Lettrice (7 Aprile 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Non esiste. Il nichilismo ormai impera... l'unica cosa è far finta di riempirlo! Ognuno si sceglie le ricette più consone.


Ma anche credere che effettivamente ci sia un vuoto da riempire e' un lavoraccio!


----------



## Old oscar (7 Aprile 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Non esiste. Il nichilismo ormai impera... l'unica cosa è far finta di riempirlo! Ognuno si sceglie le ricette più consone.


ognuno sceglie le ricette che " può " 
c'è chi sceglie il sesso, chi una partita di calcio, chi la preghiera, etc. etc.


----------



## Nobody (7 Aprile 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma anche credere che effettivamente ci sia un vuoto da riempire e' un lavoraccio!


 Non c'è bisogno di crederci... quello c'è da sempre, è la gente lo sente. Il lavoraccio è far finta di niente...


----------



## Lettrice (7 Aprile 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Non c'è bisogno di crederci... quello c'è da sempre, è la gente lo sente. Il lavoraccio è far finta di niente...



Ma il fatto e' che non c'e' nessun vuoto, nessuna missione, nessuna ricompensa


----------



## Nobody (7 Aprile 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma il fatto e' che non c'e' nessun vuoto, nessuna missione, nessuna ricompensa


 La prima è sbagliata... sulla altre due concordo.


----------



## Lettrice (7 Aprile 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> La prima è sbagliata... sulla altre due concordo.



Per me e' giusta anche la prima


----------



## Nobody (7 Aprile 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Per me e' giusta anche la prima


BC che sei... per me no! C'è solo vuoto. E poi mi son fatto un mazzo tanto per impararlo vent'anni fa, quindi è vero.


----------



## Lettrice (7 Aprile 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> BC che sei... per me no! C'è solo vuoto. E poi mi son fatto un mazzo tanto per impararlo vent'anni fa, quindi è vero.



Scimunito... un vuoto da riempire lo considero alla stregua di dare un senso... per me non c'e' un senso... pieno o vuoto fa poca differenza


----------



## lale75 (7 Aprile 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> ma tu pensi davvero che a una donna per essere felice basti solo qualcuno che la tromba?
> non pensi che ci siano tante altre cose che possono rendere dolce e felice una donna?
> credi davvero che tutte le donne che hanno uno sguardo sereno e felice siano così perchè un uomo le ha trombate?


 
Sì, molti uomini hanno questa convinzione, che la felicità di una donna dipenda esclusivamente da loro e dal loro fagiolino...


----------



## Old Asudem (7 Aprile 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Sì, molti uomini hanno questa convinzione, che la felicità di una donna dipenda esclusivamente da loro e dal *loro fagiolino.*..
















  Lale è sempre molto coincisa ed esplicita


----------



## Nobody (7 Aprile 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Scimunito... un vuoto da riempire lo considero alla stregua di dare un senso... per me non c'e' un senso... pieno o vuoto fa poca differenza


 Vedi che non hai solo il sorriso ebete... il vuoto deriva proprio dalla mancanza di senso. 
Pieno o vuoto fa  poca differenza? Dillo davanti alla bottiglia di birra, cazzarona!


----------



## lale75 (7 Aprile 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Generalmente cazzate... però era un romanticone, si innamorava sempre.
> "_amici! pensate che bello... fossimo tutti finocchi!"_


 
Il fatto è che secondo me si aprono talvolta discussioni di una banalità incredibile tipo le donne over 40 si vestono come delle mentecatte per sedurre o le donne sono felici solo se qualcuno se le tromba. Non dico che quel tipo di donne (ed identico tipo di uomini) esistano ma si tratta di "certe donne" e "certi uomini"....a parte chi queste cose le posta c'è qualcuno/a che davvero pensa di avere fra le gambe l'elisir di felicità? Ma dai!


----------



## Old oscar (7 Aprile 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma il fatto e' che non c'e' nessun vuoto, nessuna missione, nessuna ricompensa


 
secondo me c'è un'unica missione, ed è quella di " essere felici ".


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (7 Aprile 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> certo, sono d'accordo con te, ma a volte bisogna accontentarsi.
> d'altronde, la felicità esistenziale è una cosa che và anche un pochino " guadagnata ". Sarebbe troppo semplice se bastasse far l'amore per averla. Non si sarebbero scrittti tutti quei fiumi di parole in merito, bastava una frase....
> 
> *" fate l'amore e sarete felici "*


non basta 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   eggio che non trombare affatto, è trombare male....quindi un occhio alla qualità io lo darei


----------



## lale75 (7 Aprile 2009)

La letteratura che interessava a me collegava alla felicità l'amore non il sesso...


----------



## Old oscar (7 Aprile 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> non basta
> 
> 
> 
> ...


si, hai ragione, far male l'amore è come bere un bicchiere di vino che non è un buon vino, preferisco astenermi


----------



## Nobody (7 Aprile 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Il fatto è che secondo me si aprono talvolta discussioni di una banalità incredibile tipo le donne over 40 si vestono come delle mentecatte per sedurre o le donne sono felici solo se qualcuno se le tromba. Non dico che quel tipo di donne (ed identico tipo di uomini) esistano ma si tratta di "certe donne" e "certi uomini"....*a parte chi queste cose le posta c'è qualcuno/a che davvero pensa di avere fra le gambe l'elisir di felicità? Ma dai*!


 Magari fosse così... saremmo tutti felici!


----------



## lale75 (7 Aprile 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Magari fosse così... saremmo tutti felici!


 
Eh già...


----------



## Bruja (8 Aprile 2009)

*oscar*

Farei un'aggiunta alle tue valutazioni.
La donna over 40 spesso, al di là della questione estetica e seduttiva, ha dalla sua l'esperienza e, puoi credermi, se ti dico che spesso ci sono ventenni e trentenni che cedono al fascino di soggetti furbacchioni, navigati e scafati a cui le cosidette over.... non danno neppure uno sguardo perché conoscono il pollaio 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Gli anni passano, provocano cedimenti e rughe, ma non si dimenticano di lasciare la traccia di una capacità selettiva piuttosto critica.
Ovvio che ci sono eccezioni in entrambi i campi, ma certe "affabulazioni" e certe "pigmalionate" sono profferte impensabili da proporre a chi, data l'età, ormai mangia pane e volpe a colazione 

	
	
		
		
	


	








Bruja


----------

